# (Milano) - La Maison dell'Amour



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Sono un 40enne single con un passato trasgressivo, 5 anni fa ho avuto una relazione importante con una donna sposata conosciuta su di un sito di scambisti, che mi ha segnato emotivamente.
Durante il nostro rapporto e dopo di lei, ho avuto varie conoscenze, singole, lei di coppia con lui partecipe, con lui assente e con lui all'oscuro di tutto. Ma tutto ciò dopo un po' mi annoiava e mi annoia terribilmente.

Ora mi ritrovo con un paio di frequentazioni : 

Una psicopatica svizzera, che frequento da 2anni, innamorata persa per il mio biberon, che sinceramente mi annoia terribilmente e che sto mettendo un po' da parte, perche non trovo altri pretesti oltre al sesso. Ho tentato di avvicinarla e di approcciare allo scambismo ma lei con la sua mentalità, non ci sente e non vuole che scopi con nessun'altra donna, ed io naturalmente le dico di SI.

Una finta timida BBW, che frequento da 1anno e che sto indirizzando verso lo "scambio di coppia" alla Maison dell'Amour a Gessate, e che vista e piaciuta adesso vuole andare a provare anche all'Harem. Quindi prima timida ora faccio fatica a tenerla... eheheheheheheh

In più c'è la mia Amica-Confessora... 
Una 50enne del Veneto, Sposata, con la quale mi piace dialogare e raccontare il tutto. Persona dolce e fantastica incontrata solo una volta, ma a cui voglio un mondo di bene e che tengo per avere un'opinione esterna.

Ma il problema è ... se dovessi scendere d'età, riuscirei a convincere una ragazza più giovane a fare certe porcate ?
Per me sono importanti, più che altro organizzare e frequentare, poi non è che ho proprio bisogno di interagire...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Lo psicopatico che dà della psicopatica :rotfl:
Ci sono psicopatici di tutte le età.


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

BBW?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono un 40enne single con un passato trasgressivo, 5 anni fa ho avuto una relazione importante con una donna sposata conosciuta su di un sito di scambisti, che mi ha segnato emotivamente.
> Durante il nostro rapporto e dopo di lei, ho avuto varie conoscenze, singole, lei di coppia con lui partecipe, con lui assente e con lui all'oscuro di tutto. Ma tutto ciò dopo un po' mi annoiava e mi annoia terribilmente.
> 
> Ora mi ritrovo con un paio di frequentazioni :
> ...


Mi spiace tu abbia problemi così importanti da risolvere
:bleah:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> BBW?


Ho glooglato. Grassa.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> BBW?


Big
Beautiful
Woman

BBW = Ciccia


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo psicopatico che dà della psicopatica :rotfl:
> Ci sono psicopatici di tutte le età.


è arrivata quella sana di mente ...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è arrivata quella sana di mente ...


Sei tu che hai definito psicopatica una donna che ti frequenta. Come darti torto :rotfl:


----------



## bluestar02 (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> BBW?


Cicciona


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma il problema è ... se dovessi scendere d'età, riuscirei a convincere una ragazza più giovane a fare certe porcate ?
> Per me sono importanti, più che altro organizzare e frequentare, poi non è che ho proprio bisogno di interagire...


E' una domanda retorica la tua o la stai cercando qui?
Ma ci sei stato alla Maison? 
E' ancora in offerta su Groupon?


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho glooglato. Grassa.





Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Big
> Beautiful
> Woman
> 
> BBW = Ciccia





bluestar02 ha detto:


> Cicciona


HO CAPITO :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> HO CAPITO :singleeye:


:rotfl:

Diciamo che già classificare è una pena, utilizzando sigle inglesi lo è ancora di più. 
Per un po’ si ride. Ma solo un po’.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Diciamo che già classificare è una pena, utilizzando sigle inglesi lo è ancora di più.
> Per un po’ si ride. Ma solo un po’.


Non è un'invenzione di Paolo.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un'invenzione di Paolo.


sicuramente
E' usarla che fa pena
Ma da uno così non puoi aspettarti molto di più


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un'invenzione di Paolo.


Lo so che purtroppo non è l’unico.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so che purtroppo non è l’unico.


Diciamo che questo non è un forum di scambisti etc per cui si potrebbero utilizzare termini meno "tecnici".
Ho idea che lui faccia un copia incolla da post che ha messo anche su altri siti.
Non c'entrano niente col nostro forum e sembrano fatti per "beccare" persone interessate.

Traduco il post (secondo me): C'è qualche ragazza più giovane di Paolo e delle sue tipe che vuole farsi un giro per privè?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che questo non è un forum di scambisti etc per cui si potrebbero utilizzare termini meno "tecnici".
> Ho idea che lui faccia un copia incolla da post che ha messo anche su altri siti.
> Non c'entrano niente col nostro forum e sembrano fatti per "beccare" persone interessate.
> 
> Traduco il post (secondo me): C'è qualche ragazza più giovane di Paolo e delle sue tipe che vuole farsi un giro per privè?


La cosa grave non è volersi fare un giro nel privè è pensare di volerci andare con lui


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> BBW?


O Mercedes ?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La cosa grave non è volersi fare un giro nel privè è pensare di volerci andare con lui


Nel privé è meglio se ci vai in coppia, poi ognuno dentro fa quel che vuole. E non solo per i costi diversi.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei tu che hai definito psicopatica una donna che ti frequenta. Come darti torto :rotfl:


La Svizzera è psicopatica perche in 2 anni che la frequento ha fatto già crepare tre zie e la mamma ha tentato il sucidio... (ecco perche la reputo psicopatica, perche farebbe di tutto pur di attirare la mia attenzione)


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> HO CAPITO :singleeye:


Io la chiamo simpaticamente BALENA !!!


----------



## mistral (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La cosa grave non è volersi fare un giro nel privè è pensare di volerci andare con lui


Beh insomma,non è un giro che di norma hanno le compagnie di sacrestani.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel privé è meglio se ci vai in coppia, poi ognuno dentro fa quel che vuole. E non solo per i costi diversi.


Contestavo il tipo d'uomo


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è un'invenzione di Paolo.


ahahahahah Grazie Dany... ahahahahah
almeno uno che se nè accorto....

ok avere un bel Biberon ma arrivare a tal punto di coniare sigle in inglese... mi sembra troppo


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh insomma,non è un giro che di norma hanno le compagnie di sacrestani.


Concordo:rotfl:
Ma non esprimo giudizi. Liberi tutti. E' la compagnia che fa la differenza nell'inquadrare la persona


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

... comunque alla Maison sono andate tantissime persone (me e mia moglie compresi) grazie all'offerta di Groupon.
Gente che con lo scambismo non ha niente a che fare (il giro è al piano di sopra), ma che ha approfittato del prezzo stracciato per sauna, vasche idromassaggio e champagne tutto compreso al piano terra.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> sicuramente
> E' usarla che fa pena
> Ma da uno così non puoi aspettarti molto di più


Ma che cazzo vuoi dalla mia vita ... Nocciola ...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vuoi dalla mia vita ... Nocciola ...


Veramente non si è capito cosa vuoi tu dalla tua.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo vuoi dalla mia vita ... Nocciola ...


Nulla per l'amor di Dio
Commento su un forum.


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non si è capito cosa vuoi tu dalla tua.


Ti rendi conto della domanda che gli hai fatto?


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ... comunque alla Maison sono andate tantissime persone (me e mia moglie compresi) grazie all'offerta di Groupon.
> Gente che con lo scambismo non ha niente a che fare (il giro è al piano di sopra), ma che ha approfittato del prezzo stracciato per sauna, vasche idromassaggio e champagne tutto compreso al piano terra.


Adesso hanno ampliato gli spazi, con la quarta ristrutturazione ...

Hanno tolto il bagno turco da dove era, ed hanno aperto una nuova ala (nel padiglione a fianco). 
Appena usciti dagli spogliatoi a destra... si salgono le scale ed andando dritto ci saranno due vasche da 80 posti (ancora da realizzare) invece un passo indietro a sinistra hanno rifatto il bagno turco (più o meno dov'era prima) ma raddoppiato come volume.

L'inaugurazione c'è stata il 27/Ottobre.
Naturalmente essendo tesserato con la tessera n° 7/2018 ... non potevo esimermi ....


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non si è capito cosa vuoi tu dalla tua.


Ha 40 anni e si diverte con donne non troppo diverse da lui come obiettivi nella vita.
Ognuno fa le sue scelte.


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non si è capito cosa vuoi tu dalla tua.


vuol trombare senza pagare


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' una domanda retorica la tua o la stai cercando qui?
> Ma ci sei stato alla Maison?
> E' ancora in offerta su Groupon?


è una domanda retorica... dubito che qui vi siano 30enni interessate allo scambismo.... 
no, non la sto cercando qui, non ho voglia di farmi vedere dalla ragazza alla reception con una terza donna !!!

Vado alla maison da quando ha aperto nel lontano xxxx ed ho subito 4 ristrutturazioni....

Ci sono andato con 

j_____ 40anni - Sposata
c_______ 30anni -Ragazza Madre
2 volte da solo (mai più)
g_______ 52anni - Sposata
g____ 47anni - Single
d_____44anni - Single


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol trombare senza pagare



Ma perche voi per trombare pagate ???

Io mi faccio anche pagare l'ingresso dalla lei di turno !!!


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Adesso hanno ampliato gli spazi, con la quarta ristrutturazione ...
> 
> Hanno tolto il bagno turco da dove era, ed hanno aperto una nuova ala (nel padiglione a fianco).
> Appena usciti dagli spogliatoi a destra... si salgono le scale ed andando dritto ci saranno due vasche da 80 posti (ancora da realizzare) invece un passo indietro a sinistra hanno rifatto il bagno turco (più o meno dov'era prima) ma raddoppiato come volume.
> ...


La mia tessera è più vecchia, del 2014, ma ci siamo andati una volta sola, un mercoledì. 
A me non era dispiaciuto, a parte un single un po' troppo fuori che si appiccicò a mia moglie nella vasca idromassaggio raccontandole cose sceme, per il resto la frequentazione era tutto sommato eterogenea, non molto dissimile da quella di un qualsiasi centro benessere. Diciamo che ci andammo perché era una delle poche possibilità vicino a Milano di fare una sauna finalmente senza costume (senza dover andare in Svizzera o peggio ancora in Austria). E d'inverno è piacevole.
Poi con Groupon costava un'inezia in due ed era molto più tranquilla dei centri benessere "tradizionali all'italiana", dove rischi di trovare l'affollamenti delle compagnie di ragazzi che fanno casino. E poi, la sauna col costume per me è una bestialità (tutta italiana, purtroppo). All'epoca la conoscevano tutti. La prima a parlarmene fu la ragazza che ho dietro di me ora in ufficio, una cui amica ci capitò "per sbaglio", comprando il pacchetto come tutti.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ha 40 anni e si diverte con donne non troppo diverse da lui come obiettivi nella vita.
> Ognuno fa le sue scelte.


Cazzarola gente .. venite a farmi la morale perche come Single e vado in un locale di scambisti con una singola mia amica ... ma vi rendete conto che siamo su tradimento.net .... dove donne e uomini sposati mettono le CORNA ai rispettivi compagni ??? 

Ma vi leggete ?
Ma siate seri ....
Fate ridere....
:incazzato:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Cazzarola gente .. venite a farmi la morale perche come Single e vado in un locale di scambisti con una singola mia amica ... ma vi rendete conto che siamo su tradimento.net .... dove donne e uomini sposati mettono le CORNA ai rispettivi compagni ???
> 
> Ma vi leggete ?
> Ma siate seri ....
> ...


A me non crei problemi.
Non sei il primo che conosco.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

Dai, uno come te, con un bel biberon, non avrà mica problemi a trovare una under 40 disposta ad accompagnarti ai festini... Non ti buttare giù!


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia tessera è più vecchia, del 2014, ma ci siamo andati una volta sola, un mercoledì.
> A me non era dispiaciuto, a parte un single un po' troppo fuori che si appiccicò a mia moglie nella vasca idromassaggio raccontandole cose sceme, per il resto la frequentazione era tutto sommato eterogenea, non molto dissimile da quella di un qualsiasi centro benessere. Diciamo che ci andammo perché era una delle poche possibilità vicino a Milano di fare una sauna finalmente senza costume (senza dover andare in Svizzera o peggio ancora in Austria). E d'inverno è piacevole.
> Poi con Groupon costava un'inezia in due ed era molto più tranquilla dei centri benessere "tradizionali all'italiana", dove rischi di trovare l'affollamenti delle compagnie di ragazzi che fanno casino. E poi, la sauna col costume per me è una bestialità (tutta italiana, purtroppo).



Concordo .. io ci vado ed insisto con la mia compagna (amica) di turno a proporglielo, perche non c'è nulla di ANOMALO ne di trasgressivo, se non lo vuoi fare tu. 

Adoro sauna idromassaggio e bagno turco... e poi una volta scaldato l'ambiente si sale al piano di sopra e si fa finta di passeggiare....

Poi vuoi mettere il Buffet è cambiato il Cuoco ed è una meraviglia !!!

Adesso alle 17:00 passa a prendermi la mia amichetta e stasera saremo li


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Dai, uno come te, con un bel biberon, non avrà mica problemi a trovare una under 40 disposta ad accompagnarti ai festini... Non ti buttare giù!


Grazie TATA....
è che trovo solo vecchie bacucche sposate in cerca di trasgressione.... 
io ho bisogno di una piccola cerbiatta impaurita... da iniziare !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Nulla per l'amor di Dio
> Commento su un forum.


a me invece sembra che tu sia troppo pungente nei miei confronti... 
se ti ricordo qualcuno che ti ha fatto del male ... guarda che io non centro nulla....


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Grazie TATA....
> è che trovo solo vecchie bacucche sposate in cerca di trasgressione....
> io ho bisogno di una piccola cerbiatta impaurita... da iniziare !!!


Devi trovare una come cosa, come si chiama quella di 50 sfumature?! La riconosci dalle scarpe, porta delle orrende ballerine...


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non si è capito cosa vuoi tu dalla tua.


Farmi una Famiglia


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io la chiamo simpaticamente BALENA !!!


mmm sì... simpatico :unhappy:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Devi trovare una come cosa, come si chiama quella di 50 sfumature?! La riconosci dalle scarpe, porta delle orrende ballerine...


Credo non ci sia nulla di più sexy di una ragazzina che porta le ballerine....

Ognuno ha le sue perversioni.... a me le ragazze giovani sulla fascia 25/35 mi intrigano assai....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> A me non crei problemi.
> Non sei il primo che conosco.


Il problema è che se non capisce che nessuno si scandalizza o fa la morale per il privèe ma per come parla delle donne e per come si pone..


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> a me invece sembra che tu sia troppo pungente nei miei confronti...
> se* ti ricordo qualcuno che ti ha fatto del mal*e ... guarda che io non centro nulla....


No guarda, sono abbastanza in gamba e intelligente per non aver mai frequentato uomini come te. 
Mi trovi pungente? Io ti trovo solo stupido


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Credo non ci sia nulla di più sexy di una ragazzina che porta le ballerine....
> 
> Ognuno ha le sue perversioni.... a me le ragazze giovani sulla fascia 25/35 mi intrigano assai....


Avevo intuito, mica ti ho dato la dritta a caso.


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La mia tessera è più vecchia, del 2014, ma ci siamo andati una volta sola, un mercoledì.
> A me non era dispiaciuto, a parte un single un po' troppo fuori che si appiccicò a mia moglie nella vasca idromassaggio raccontandole cose sceme, per il resto la frequentazione era tutto sommato eterogenea, non molto dissimile da quella di un qualsiasi centro benessere. Diciamo che ci andammo perché era una delle poche possibilità vicino a Milano *di fare una sauna finalmente senza costume* (senza dover andare in Svizzera o peggio ancora in Austria). E d'inverno è piacevole.
> Poi con Groupon costava un'inezia in due ed era molto più tranquilla dei centri benessere "tradizionali all'italiana", dove rischi di trovare l'affollamenti delle compagnie di ragazzi che fanno casino. E poi, la sauna col costume per me è una bestialità (tutta italiana, purtroppo). All'epoca la conoscevano tutti. La prima a parlarmene fu la ragazza che ho dietro di me ora in ufficio, una cui amica ci capitò "per sbaglio", comprando il pacchetto come tutti.


comunque mi pare poco igienico


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Farmi una Famiglia


nel senso di fare sesso con padre madre figlia e nonna?


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque mi pare poco igienico


Fare la sauna con il costume è un non-sense, oltre che potenzialmente pericoloso.

L'igiene non è un problema, hai il tuo telo che appoggi dove ti siedi.


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso di fare sesso con padre madre figlia e nonna?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Fare la sauna con il costume è un non-sense, oltre che potenzialmente pericoloso.
> 
> L'igiene non è un problema, hai il tuo telo che appoggi dove ti siedi.


Manco se mi pagano


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Manco se mi pagano


Pure io sono pudica.

Ma ad aver la sauna quasi in esclusiva....


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Fare la sauna con il costume è un non-sense, oltre che potenzialmente pericoloso.
> 
> L'igiene non è un problema, hai il tuo telo che appoggi dove ti siedi.


Esatto. 
L'aria si carica di tossine emanate dai costumi sottoposti ad elevata temperatura e sul corpo le sostanze sintetiche di cui sono fatti potrebbero dare irritazioni.
Meglio non fare la sauna o cercare dove sia possibile farla divisi per genere, se si ha pudore o timore di spogliarsi davanti a persone dell'altro sesso.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pure io sono pudica.
> 
> Ma ad aver la sauna quasi in esclusiva....


Bella vita che ti piace fare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Fare la sauna con il costume è un non-sense, oltre che potenzialmente pericoloso.
> 
> L'igiene non è un problema, hai il tuo telo che appoggi dove ti siedi.


posso portarmi uno spry sterilizzante?


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il problema è che se non capisce che nessuno si scandalizza o fa la morale per il privèe ma per come parla delle donne e per come si pone..


Parlo delle donne come parlerei tranquillamente con loro....

Una sà benissimo che ci vediamo solo per fare Sesso...
L'altra ho gia messo in chiaro che siamo solo Scopa-Amici...

Patti chiari amicizia LUNGA....
le cose si fanno in due... se l'altra metà accetta...
Io mica son li col coltello piantato nella schiena....

Cosa ti dà fastidio ? che uso le donne ?
Siamo proprio sicuri che sia io a usare loro o è viceversa ?
O fa un po comodo a tutti ???


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso di fare sesso con padre madre figlia e nonna?


La rima sarebbe : prima la Madre e poi la Figlia...
Ma la mia coscienza avrebbe dei limiti e si opporrebbe... 
Al massimo potrei con prima la Madre e poi la Nipote.... o la figlia della vicina di casa :carneval:


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso portarmi uno spry sterilizzante?


Basta che poi lo lasci fuori dalla sauna


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Parlo delle donne come parlerei tranquillamente con loro....
> 
> Una sà benissimo che ci vediamo solo per fare Sesso...
> L'altra ho gia messo in chiaro che siamo solo Scopa-Amici...
> ...


Mi dai fastidio tu in toto
Sembri un quindicenne
Mai pensato che nessuno usa nessuno se non sei incapace di intendere e di volere
Se poi non ti rendi conto di come ti esprimi non è un problema mio


----------



## Lostris (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bella vita che ti piace fare:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... eccerto


----------



## andrea53 (6 Novembre 2018)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso di fare sesso con padre madre figlia e nonna?


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No guarda, sono abbastanza in gamba e intelligente per non aver mai frequentato uomini come te.
> Mi trovi pungente? Io ti trovo solo stupido


No no c'è qualcosa sotto... per esser cosi "aggressive" nei miei confronti... c'è qualcosa sotto...
Può importarmi qualcosa che una persona che manco conosco mi trovi giudichi senza conoscermi ???


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Fare la sauna con il costume è un non-sense, oltre che potenzialmente pericoloso.
> 
> L'igiene non è un problema, hai il tuo telo che appoggi dove ti siedi.


Si, anche se personalmente preferisco il bagno Turco....la Sauna è troppo secca


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No no c'è qualcosa sotto... per esser cosi "aggressive" nei miei confronti... c'è qualcosa sotto...
> Può importarmi qualcosa che una persona che manco conosco mi trovi giudichi senza conoscermi ???


Tu non mi hai mai visto aggressiva:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Pure io sono pudica.
> 
> Ma ad aver la sauna quasi in esclusiva....


Puoi tenere il telo... e se rimani al piano terreno non c'è bisogno che ti sbiotti, basta non entrare in vasca, che puoi tenere il tuo telo senza che nessuno ti dica nulla.... Oddio.. in effetti anche se sali al piano di sopra dove c'è lo scannatoio per le galline... anche li in effetti puoi tenere il telo


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> L'aria si carica di tossine emanate dai costumi sottoposti ad elevata temperatura e sul corpo le sostanze sintetiche di cui sono fatti potrebbero dare irritazioni.
> Meglio non fare la sauna o cercare dove sia possibile farla divisi per genere, se si ha pudore o timore di spogliarsi davanti a persone dell'altro sesso.


Stare tutti insieme Nudi Uomini e Donne NON è DA CONSIDERARSI TRASGRESSIVO manco per l'anticamera del CERVELLO.... Fidatevi gente

Smagliaturre
Cellulite
Pancetta
Zampe di Gallina

etc
etc
etc

non te se levanta


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Puoi tenere il telo... e se rimani al piano terreno non c'è bisogno che ti sbiotti, basta non entrare in vasca, che puoi tenere il tuo telo senza che nessuno ti dica nulla.... Oddio.. in effetti anche se sali al piano di sopra dove c'è lo scannatoio per le galline... anche li in effetti puoi tenere il telo


Sempre a parlare di galline.

Ma i polli che fine fanno?


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Parlo delle donne come parlerei tranquillamente con loro....
> 
> Una sà benissimo che ci vediamo solo per fare Sesso...
> L'altra ho gia messo in chiaro che siamo solo Scopa-Amici...
> ...


Sono sicura che loro abbiano accettato volontariamente ma penso che Nocciola volesse intendere gli appellativi che hai usato per parlare di loro. Poi ognuno fa quel cazzo che gli pare, eh.


----------



## Vera (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Puoi tenere il telo... e se rimani al piano terreno non c'è bisogno che ti sbiotti, basta non entrare in vasca, che puoi tenere il tuo telo senza che nessuno ti dica nulla.... Oddio.. in effetti anche se sali al piano di sopra dove c'è *lo scannatoio per le galline*... anche li in effetti puoi tenere il telo


Fermi tutti... Cosa sarebbe lo scannatoio per le galline?


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi dai fastidio tu in toto
> Sembri un quindicenne
> Mai pensato che nessuno usa nessuno se non sei incapace di intendere e di volere
> Se poi non ti rendi conto di come ti esprimi non è un problema mio


Solo perche dico la VERITA ... ti da fastidio questo ? 

Io qui, su questo sito, voglio essere libero di esprimermi come più credo.
Ho già troppi obblighi nella vita lavorativa ed affettiva... e chissenefrega se nel virtuale posso dar l'idea ad una vecchia bacucca di sembrar un quindicenne... ma ci conosciamo io e te ? 
Non c'è un tornaconto, nè il fatto di broccolar con nessuna, ne altri secondi fine.
SOLO
liberarmi di certi argomenti, e renderli frivoli.


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Solo perche dico la VERITA ... ti da fastidio questo ?
> 
> Io qui, su questo sito, voglio essere libero di esprimermi come più credo.
> Ho già troppi obblighi nella vita lavorativa ed affettiva... e chissenefrega se nel virtuale posso dar l'idea ad una vecchia bacucca di sembrar un quindicenne... ma ci conosciamo io e te ?
> ...



Dici poco!
Paolo, perché non approfondisci un po' questa cosa e ti apri veramente?


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Fermi tutti... Cosa sarebbe lo scannatoio per le galline?


ahahahahaahahahahah

La Sala divertimento per le Signore.....

Si salgono le scale e a sinistra ci sono due stanze con grate... ed una porta a cui la serratura NON funziona
a Destra tutto un piano fatto di lettoni e grate con a volte un cordino per non far entrare la gente...

e li ci si diverte a salire e far il giro in cerca di coppie che giocano e dietro si forma la fila dei Singoli paganti 120/150€ che scalpitano dalla voglia di ... (Ma basta alzare una mano che... si debbono fermare)

Ecco cosa succede nello SCANNATOIO per GALLINE


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Solo perche dico la VERITA ... ti da fastidio questo ?
> 
> Io qui, su questo sito, voglio essere libero di esprimermi come più credo.
> Ho già troppi obblighi nella vita lavorativa ed affettiva... e chissenefrega se nel virtuale posso dar l'idea ad una vecchia bacucca di sembrar un quindicenne... ma ci conosciamo io e te ?
> ...


Ripeto se non capisci cosa mi infastidisce è inutile che te lo spieghi
Se c'è una che apprezza la sincerità e l'essere diretti sono io
Ma se con tutte la tua sincerità dici delle cose che mi fanno schifo non ho problemi a dirtelo.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Dici poco!
> Paolo, perché non approfondisci un po' questa cosa e ti apri veramente?


è terribilmente affascinante il mondo dello Scambismo... che a volte me le bomberei tutte... anche le più cozze....
e a volte mi passa la voglia e mi annoia terribilmente...
Sono un cacciatore e debbo cacciare....
ecco mi sono APERTO
:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ripeto se non capisci cosa mi infastidisce è inutile che te lo spieghi
> Se c'è una che apprezza la sincerità e l'essere diretti sono io
> Ma se con tutte la tua sincerità dici delle cose che mi fanno schifo non ho problemi a dirtelo.




Non mi interessa capire, ne continuare a perdere tempo con te...

NON 

MI 

INTERESSA

PREFERISCO 

VIVERE

NELL

IGNORANZA


----------



## Nocciola (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non mi interessa capire, ne continuare a perdere tempo con te...
> 
> NON
> 
> ...


Nessuno ti ha chiesto di perdere tempo con me anche perchè io non ho preso nemmeno in considerazione di perderne con te


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono sicura che loro abbiano accettato volontariamente ma penso che Nocciola volesse intendere gli appellativi che hai usato per parlare di loro. Poi ognuno fa quel cazzo che gli pare, eh.


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh grazie VERA... 
ti tengo come traduttrice dal Nocciola-Paolo e Paolo-Nocciola ...


Gli appellativi si danno prendendo un lato del carattere o della fisicità della persona estremizzandolo...
ad esempio... se uno è basso gli si dice : nano di merda

la Svizzera è fuori di testa ed io la chiamo PSYCO... 
l'altra è ciccia bonza sempre a dieta ed io la chiamo BALENA...

ma me le bombo tutte e due perche ognuna delle due ha un pregio.
altrimenti NON me le bomberei ....


----------



## Minerva (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è terribilmente affascinante il mondo dello Scambismo... che a volte me le bomberei tutte... anche le più cozze....
> e a volte mi passa la voglia e mi annoia terribilmente...
> Sono un cacciatore e debbo cacciare....
> ecco mi sono APERTO
> :up:


preferivo chiuso


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sempre a parlare di galline.
> 
> Ma i polli che fine fanno?


I polli pagano dalle 120 alle 150€ per poter entrare, nella speranza di poter far starnazzare qualche gallina....


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> preferivo chiuso


Mi piace andar in giro e conquistare, broccolare, provare, tentare... 

Giocarmela...

e poi le cose si fanno in due...


----------



## Lara3 (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh grazie VERA...
> ti tengo come traduttrice dal Nocciola-Paolo e Paolo-Nocciola ...
> 
> 
> ...


E tu come ti definiresti  ?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mi piace andar in giro e conquistare, broccolare, provare, tentare...
> 
> Giocarmela...
> 
> e poi le cose si fanno in *due*...


Anche in tre, suvvia, perché mettere dei limiti?


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mi piace andar in giro e conquistare, broccolare, provare, tentare...
> 
> .


Ti garantisco che lo avevamo capito.:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è una domanda retorica... dubito che qui vi siano 30enni interessate allo scambismo....
> no, non la sto cercando qui, non ho voglia di farmi vedere dalla ragazza alla reception con una terza donna !!!
> 
> Vado alla maison da quando ha aperto nel lontano xxxx ed ho subito 4 ristrutturazioni....
> ...


“Non voglio farmi vedere dalla ragazza della reception con la terza donna” è la più bella della settimana :rotfl::rotfl: [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ti garantisco che lo avevamo capito.


Ama molto anche raccontare


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E tu come ti definiresti  ?


Mah .. la mia Ex-Sposata ... l'ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti (una settimana fa), mi ha definito come sempre "instabile e psicopatico fatti curare", ma solo perche facevo leva sulla sua coscienza di fedifraga e ci andavo giù diretto, facendola sentire in colpa. Certo che a detta di una che cornifica il marito etc. etc. e da minimo 15 anni con ogni volta un personaggio nuovo... come dire.. fa poco testo.

L'altra mia Ex C. mi definiva "il Regista"... perche eravamo molto fantasiosi sia a letto che fuori stuzzicandoci a vicenda e fantasticando su propabili orgie di gruppo e situazioni al limite della decenza.

La G. (la svizzera) ogni tanto mi chiama "il Re Paolo" perche pretendo e basta, e non mi metto in gioco con lei ahahahahahahhaha

L'ultima mi chiama TATO ... che mi fà solo girare i COGLIONI...
Perche non ha ancora capito che io NON sono il suo tato...


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> I polli pagano dalle 120 alle 150€ per poter entrare, nella speranza di poter far starnazzare qualche gallina....


Quelli Paolo son proprio polli, ma d'altronde è sui single (a rotazione) che guadagnano i privé.


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Non voglio farmi vedere dalla ragazza della reception con la terza donna” è la più bella della settimana :rotfl::rotfl: [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION]


Si.

Anche il  "preferisco stare nell'ignoranza" ha comunque un suo fascino.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche in tre, suvvia, perché mettere dei limiti?


Le esperienze piu belle le ho avute da solo con le Coppie....


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel senso di fare sesso con padre madre figlia e nonna?


Questa è quasi meglio della reception :up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Non voglio farmi vedere dalla ragazza della reception con la terza donna” è la più bella della settimana :rotfl::rotfl: @_Foglia_



Tu scherzi... ma gli occhi (i miei) NON mentono... 
Mi sentirei un filino a disagio a farmi vedere una settimana con tre persone diverse...

CMA fra poco vi lascio che fra poco arriva la mia CICCIA e ce ne andiamo a Rilassarci in vasca e a fare BOBOMBOBOM


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tu scherzi... ma gli occhi (i miei) NON mentono...
> Mi sentirei un filino a disagio a farmi vedere una settimana con tre persone diverse...
> 
> CMA fra poco vi lascio che fra poco arriva la mia CICCIA e ce ne andiamo a Rilassarci in vasca e a fare *BOBOMBOBOM*


Che dire...
Buon *bobombobom*, allora.:up:

PS Però, un sospetto sul perché l'ultima ti chiami Tato io ce l'avrei.


----------



## Paolo78mi (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che dire...
> Buon *bobombobom*, allora.:up:
> 
> PS Però, un sospetto sul perché l'ultima ti chiami Tato io ce l'avrei.


Perche non ha mai visto un BIBERON cosi a sua disposizione 
e 
Non ha mai fatto sesso in questa maniera cosi trasgressiva
e
Non ha mai visto cosi tanti Uomini a sua disposizione desiderosi di...
e

....
e adesso sarà anche arrivata...
Chi vuole venire...a conoscermi

Mi trova a Gessate stasera, alla Maison dell'Amour dalle 18 fino a dopo cena 21:30 / 22:00
dai che ci divertiamo ....



Kiss
Paolo


----------



## perplesso (6 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma perche voi per trombare pagate ???  Io mi faccio anche pagare l'ingresso dalla lei di turno !!!


  tei anca piocioso


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che questo non è un forum di scambisti etc per cui si potrebbero utilizzare termini meno "tecnici".
> Ho idea che lui faccia un copia incolla da post che ha messo anche su altri siti.
> Non c'entrano niente col nostro forum e sembrano fatti per "beccare" persone interessate.
> 
> Traduco il post (secondo me): C'è qualche ragazza più giovane di Paolo e delle sue tipe che vuole farsi un giro per privè?


si ma anche tu che togli tutta la poesia!! Lui così delicato, con una domanda indiretta, velata e tu......tac


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma anche tu che togli tutta la poesia!! Lui così *delicato*, con una domanda indiretta, velata e tu......tac


:rotfl:
Però una virtù ce l’ha: stimola l’umorismo


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Però una virtù ce l’ha: stimola l’umorismo


oh si, ma leggendolo mi fa riflettere quanti uomini la pensano come lui e con le donne di turno fanno la vittima infelice che non è riuscito a trovare ancora la compagna della vita.
Non so perché, ma credo che Paolo qui la racconti in un modo ma fuori deve essere un gran paraculo


----------



## Mariben (6 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Però una virtù ce l’ha: stimola l’umorismo


Solo... l'umorismo?:condom:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oh si, ma leggendolo mi fa riflettere quanti uomini la pensano come lui e con le donne di turno fanno la vittima infelice che non è riuscito a trovare ancora la compagna della vita.
> Non so perché, ma credo che Paolo qui la racconti in un modo ma fuori deve essere un gran paraculo


Che ce la racconti ne sono convinto. 
Probabilmente è un bull.


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che ce la racconti ne sono convinto.
> Probabilmente è un bull.


Per me dopo sto 3d la Maison de l'amour chiude i battenti.
E' un pr al rovescio


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me dopo sto 3d la Maison de l'amour chiude i battenti.
> E' un pr al rovescio


E se andassimo invece tutti quanti stasera a cercare Paolo?
)))


----------



## Foglia (6 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se andassimo invece tutti quanti stasera a cercare Paolo?
> )))



Mannaggia che sto impegnata!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mannaggia che sto impegnata!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::sonar:


----------



## danny (6 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mannaggia che sto impegnata!!!!


Va beh, sarà per la prossima volta.
A saperlo prima.


----------



## mistral (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Adesso hanno ampliato gli spazi, con la quarta ristrutturazione ...
> 
> Hanno tolto il bagno turco da dove era, ed hanno aperto una nuova ala (nel padiglione a fianco).
> Appena usciti dagli spogliatoi a destra... si salgono le scale ed andando dritto ci saranno due vasche da 80 posti (ancora da realizzare) invece un passo indietro a sinistra hanno rifatto il bagno turco (più o meno dov'era prima) ma raddoppiato come volume.
> ...


Grazie.
Avevo paura di perdermi con la nuova collocazione .Ora vado più sicura .


----------



## mistral (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Farmi una Famiglia


Lo diceva anche la Brooke di Beautiful.Infatti la parte maschile della famiglia se l’he fatta tutta .Tre generazioni


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Avevo paura di perdermi con la nuova collocazione .Ora vado più sicura .


:rotfl:

A parte che definire Gessate come Milano ci vuole un po’ di fantasia :carneval:



mistral ha detto:


> Lo diceva anche la Brooke di Beautiful.Infatti la parte maschile della famiglia se l’he fatta tutta .Tre generazioni


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

I locali per scambisti stimolano l’umorismo.
Molti anni fa una utente aveva raccontato che aveva regalato al marito per il,compleanno una serata in un privé.
Avevamo proposto una serie di proposte regalo alternative dalla cravatta, al dopobarba, alle pantofole con le lacrime agli occhi.:carneval:


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I locali per scambisti stimolano l’umorismo.
> Molti anni fa una utente aveva raccontato che aveva regalato al marito per il,compleanno una serata in un privé.
> Avevamo proposto una serie di proposte regalo alternative dalla cravatta, al dopobarba, alle pantofole con le lacrime agli occhi.:carneval:


mi hai prevenuto :sonar:
la mente non ci abbandona      
speriamo:up:


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I locali per scambisti stimolano l’umorismo.
> Molti anni fa una utente aveva raccontato che aveva regalato al marito per il,compleanno una serata in un privé.
> Avevamo proposto una serie di proposte regalo alternative dalla cravatta, al dopobarba, alle pantofole con le lacrime agli occhi.:carneval:


Non sono i locali per scambisti a stimolare l'umorismo, ma la rilevazione del comico nella presentazione che ne ha fatto Paolo. Tutto può avere un aspetto comico, anche cose terribilmente serie, come la morte.
Individuare il comico esorcizza le paure e limita i conflitti.
Anche noi nudisti siamo spesso tema di vignette e barzellette umoristiche.


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi hai prevenuto :sonar:
> la mente non ci abbandona
> speriamo:up:


Perdonami ma ho abbinato la tua firma alla tua risposta... ecco l'effetto è stato esplosivo :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (7 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Perdonami ma ho abbinato la tua firma alla tua risposta... ecco l'effetto è stato esplosivo :rotfl:


risposto di là grazie comunque


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono i locali per scambisti a stimolare l'umorismo, ma la rilevazione del comico nella presentazione che ne ha fatto Paolo. Tutto può avere un aspetto comico, anche cose terribilmente serie, come la morte.
> Individuare il comico esorcizza le paure e limita i conflitti.


Sarei più drastica, più che il comico a me stimolano il grottesco, ma concordo su paure, conflitti ed aggiungerei sul voler dimostrare di non essere perbenisri o provinciali... parlo ovviamente per i frequentatori, non per chi cazzeggia o vuole fare un tour conoscitivo...


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono i locali per scambisti a stimolare l'umorismo, ma la rilevazione del comico nella presentazione che ne ha fatto Paolo. Tutto può avere un aspetto comico, anche cose terribilmente serie, come la morte.
> Individuare il comico esorcizza le paure e limita i conflitti.
> Anche noi nudisti siamo spesso tema di vignette e barzellette umoristiche.


Quoto.
Che poi, a dire il vero, Paolo più che di scambismo, parlava delle sue raffinate prodezze


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Io sto aspettando gli aggiornamenti di ieri sera.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando gli aggiornamenti di ieri sera.


Speriamo nel seguito delle sue gesta....


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ama molto anche raccontare


Lo trovo LIBERATORIO... Aprirmi e chiacchierare... come se fossi in Confessionale !!

Giusto per avere pareri ESTERNI...

Per me, questa forma di trasgressione fa parte integrante della mia vita, ogni tanto è bello scoprire se si è ancora nel seminato o fuori dal seminato....

:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> tei anca piocioso


Eh certo... si paga a metà... chi sono io per foraggiare i privè !!! io già porto il mio biberon e lascio l'opportunità di divertirsi con terzi... senza forzature.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si ma anche tu che togli tutta la poesia!! Lui così delicato, con una domanda indiretta, velata e tu......tac


Secondo me non è proprio l'essere più giovane che farebbe la differenza, ci sono ragazzine giovani che la danno via come il pane ed altre piu mature che non hanno mai provato a sentirsi donne.... 
la differenza la farebbe bensì l'essere CURIOSA e desiderosa di provare... con quel pizzico di titubanza che mi farebbe andare fuori di senno...


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> oh si, ma leggendolo mi fa riflettere quanti uomini la pensano come lui e con le donne di turno fanno la vittima infelice che non è riuscito a trovare ancora la compagna della vita.
> Non so perché, ma credo che Paolo qui la racconti in un modo ma fuori deve essere un gran paraculo


Non faccio la vittima con la donna di turno.
No No, ci mancherebbe...

La donna di turno, la scop-a-mica, sa benissimo di NON essere l'amore della mia vita, io ho sempre messo le cose in chiaro, fin da subito. Con quest'ultima visto che insiste un po' le sto pure dicendo che mi piacciono gli uomini, pur di farle perdere ogni speranza...(di fatti ogni tanto ci rimane male, ma meglio cosi, che NON si faccia illusioni).

PARACULO IO ?

Beh logico che a nessuna donna farebbe piacere sentirsi dire... sai AMORE esco con te giusto per ... ma siamo solo scopamici. Io evito di dire cosa siamo, e migodo e faccio godere il momento.

LA DONNA DELLA MIA VITA ? 
Boh... forse l'ho incontrata anni fa, ma era già sposata con due figlie... 
chissà la prossima quando arriverà.. sicuramente dovrà essere un terremoto nella mia vita... entrare e scombussolare tutto... Voglio uno TSUNAMI !!! (con le tette grosse)


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Lo trovo LIBERATORIO... Aprirmi e chiacchierare... come se fossi in Confessionale !!
> 
> Giusto per avere pareri ESTERNI...
> 
> ...



Mah... Considerato come ti poni, ti vedo dentrissimo, al tuo seminato  

Per me la trasgressione e' altra roba, comunque


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Che ce la racconti ne sono convinto.
> Probabilmente è un bull.


Ieri mi sono calato nella parte del Cuck... la mia amichetta era un po' a disagio, per via dei miei LAST inseriti durante il pomeriggio per attirare Coppie, e cosi a metà serata, visto che non si rilassava, le ho lasciato il giusto spazio... e me ne son andato per le mie, in modo tale da abbassare la pressione, cosi facendo, si è avvicinato un Bull e piano piano, il porco ha allungato le mani, poi portata in sauna a slinguare, poi portata di sopra...ed una volta conosciuti...Sono intervenuto IO.

eheheheheheheh

Era cosi su di giri ieri sera... eheheheheheheh
(è bello vederla fare la troietta in calore)


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per me dopo sto 3d la Maison de l'amour chiude i battenti.
> E' un pr al rovescio


La Maison dell'Amour... merita...

Provate ad andarci solo per sbirciare e far un giro di Vasca/Sauna/BagnoTurco... con 30€ a Coppia entrate vi rilassate e cenate, alla fin della fiera mi sembra un'ottimo compromesso fra Cena e Spa.

(anche perche altro sulla piazza di Milano, non esiste, a parte l'Harem di Cologno, che è un po' che non ci vado)


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se andassimo invece tutti quanti stasera a cercare Paolo?
> )))


Dovevate venire... 
Al massimo ci facevamo due RISATE !!! e ci conoscevamo in Vasca...


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> A parte che definire Gessate come Milano ci vuole un po’ di fantasia :carneval:
> 
> ...


Si identifica la Sauna di Gessate come Gessate, onde evitare di specificare sempre il nome del Locale....

Quando si dice : 
Andiamo a "Gessate" ... si intende andiamo alla "Sauna Scambista della Maison dell'Amour di Gessate" ?

Si usa per ABBREVIARE.
:incazzato:


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La Maison dell'Amour... merita...
> 
> Provate ad andarci solo per sbirciare e far un giro di Vasca/Sauna/BagnoTurco... con 30€ a Coppia entrate vi rilassate e cenate, alla fin della fiera mi sembra un'ottimo compromesso fra Cena e Spa.
> 
> (anche perche altro sulla piazza di Milano, non esiste, a parte l'Harem di Cologno, che è un po' che non ci vado)


Premesso che quello che racconti lo trovo di uno squallore terribile... boh . Se tu sei felice così...
Sono perplessa anche per i prezzi: 30 euro a coppia ??
Mangiare e .... ? 
Non oso a pensare alla pulizia degli asciugamani per lo SPA ed il resto che serve per ... che ne so, ci saranno lenzuola o cose simili.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La Maison dell'Amour... merita...
> 
> *Provate ad andarci solo per sbirciare e far un giro di Vasca/Sauna/BagnoTurco... con 30€ a Coppia entrate vi rilassate e cenate, alla fin della fiera mi sembra un'ottimo compromesso fra Cena e Spa.*
> 
> (anche perche altro sulla piazza di Milano, non esiste, a parte l'Harem di Cologno, che è un po' che non ci vado)


Su questo sono d'accordo. Il piano di sotto è effettivamente adatto a tutti.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La Maison dell'Amour... merita...
> 
> Provate ad andarci solo per sbirciare e far un giro di Vasca/Sauna/BagnoTurco... con 30€ a Coppia entrate vi rilassate e cenate, alla fin della fiera mi sembra un'ottimo compromesso fra Cena e Spa.
> 
> (anche perche altro sulla piazza di Milano, non esiste, a parte l'Harem di Cologno, che è un po' che non ci vado)


Ma non è la maison de l'amour il problema.

Non ti offendere: se avessi una attività commerciale, di qualunque tipo, vorrei che tu non ne parlassi mai


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo. Il piano di sotto è effettivamente adatto a tutti.


Dai Danny , SPA e cena a 15 euro a persona !
Poi lasciamo perdere l’ambiente.


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo. Il piano di sotto è effettivamente adatto a tutti.


Si. Ma ci andrei con una persona con cui dovrei già essere molto affiatata.
Non lo vedo come posto dove fare conoscenza.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Premesso che quello che racconti lo trovo di uno squallore terribile... boh . Se tu sei felice così...
> Sono perplessa anche per i prezzi: 30 euro a coppia ??
> Mangiare e .... ?
> Non oso a pensare alla pulizia degli asciugamani per lo SPA ed il resto che serve per ... che ne so, ci saranno lenzuola o cose simili.


La Spa quando ci sono andato era bella e più pulita della media delle Spa milanesi.
In effetti godibile senza essere scambisti o esibizionisti o voler abbinare alcun tipo di pratiche sessuali.
Le persone che la frequentano e con cui sono entrato in contatto quella sera sono assolutamente "normali", non c'erano compagnie fracassone o tamarri da discoteca, pochi giovani. Il prezzo basso è solo per le coppie. I singoli ovviamente pagano tantissimo. Serve a equilibrare il rapporto maschi/femmine. Poi con Groupon ci arrivava gente come noi che nulla aveva a che fare col mondo privé. Ed erano la maggioranza, hanno fatto migliaia di tessere!
Io amo la sauna, per cui ci tornerei volentieri quando fa freddo d'inverno. Ma mia moglie non potrebbe farla per motivi di salute per cui ci siamo andati solo una volta.
Del piano di sopra e di quello che si fa non so nulla, anche se ovviamente immagino.


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai Danny , SPA e cena a 15 euro a persona !
> Poi lasciamo perdere l’ambiente.


Su questo sono d'accordo con Lara. €15 nemmeno alla trattoria di Gigetto lo zozzone (non andate a cercarlo su Tripadvisor non so chi sia). No, perché io voglio mangiare bene. Metti che mangio da schifo, chi tromba?


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. *Ma ci andrei con una persona con cui dovrei già essere molto affiatata.*
> Non lo vedo come posto dove fare conoscenza.


Sì!
Infatti senza mia moglie non ci sono più andato.
Lei oltre ad avere problemi con la sauna, non ama le Spa, per cui... ci ho rinunciato.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma ci andrei con una persona con cui dovrei già essere molto affiatata.
> Non lo vedo come posto dove fare conoscenza.


Io ci vado volentieri ed in effetti anche per me è così. 
Non essendo nudista, farmi una saune o bagno turco senza costume mi mette a disagio in un contesto in cui si sa che in quell’ambiente girano coppie di scambisti.
Lo faccio con il mio partner, appunto perché ho confidenza.
Ma non siamo mai stati in posti come questo che indica Paolo dove l’attività principale non è la SPA e nemmeno il mangiare. Poi d’accordo che ci vanno anche coppie senza essere scambiste, ma credo che la maggior parte vanno per lo scambio.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ci vado volentieri ed in effetti anche per me è così.
> Non essendo nudista, farmi una saune o bagno turco senza costume mi mette a disagio in un contesto in cui si sa che in quell’ambiente girano coppie di scambisti.
> Lo faccio con il mio partner, appunto perché ho confidenza.
> Ma non siamo mai stati in posti come questo che indica Paolo dove l’attività principale non è la SPA e nemmeno il mangiare. Poi d’accordo che ci vanno anche coppie senza essere scambiste, ma credo che la maggior parte vanno per lo scambio.


So di alcuni naturisti che vanno al California a Chiasso, ma non ho riscontri.
Qui attorno a Milano le saune cosiddette naturiste sono tutte "equivoche".


----------



## spleen (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono un 40enne single con un passato trasgressivo, 5 anni fa ho avuto una relazione importante con una donna sposata conosciuta su di un sito di scambisti, che mi ha segnato emotivamente. Durante il nostro rapporto e dopo di lei, ho avuto varie conoscenze, singole, lei di coppia con lui partecipe, con lui assente e con lui all'oscuro di tutto. Ma tutto ciò dopo un po' mi annoiava e mi annoia terribilmente.  Ora mi ritrovo con un paio di frequentazioni :   Una psicopatica svizzera, che frequento da 2anni, innamorata persa per il mio biberon, che sinceramente mi annoia terribilmente e che sto mettendo un po' da parte, perche non trovo altri pretesti oltre al sesso. Ho tentato di avvicinarla e di approcciare allo scambismo ma lei con la sua mentalità, non ci sente e non vuole che scopi con nessun'altra donna, ed io naturalmente le dico di SI.  Una finta timida BBW, che frequento da 1anno e che sto indirizzando verso lo "scambio di coppia" alla Maison dell'Amour a Gessate, e che vista e piaciuta adesso vuole andare a provare anche all'Harem. Quindi prima timida ora faccio fatica a tenerla... eheheheheheheh  In più c'è la mia Amica-Confessora...  Una 50enne del Veneto, Sposata, con la quale mi piace dialogare e raccontare il tutto. Persona dolce e fantastica incontrata solo una volta, ma a cui voglio un mondo di bene e che tengo per avere un'opinione esterna.  Ma il problema è ... se dovessi scendere d'età, riuscirei a convincere una ragazza più giovane a fare certe porcate ? Per me sono importanti, più che altro organizzare e frequentare, poi non è che ho proprio bisogno di interagire...


  Hahahaha che forte che sei Paolo!!!..... Mi raccomando però, tra la svizzera la BBW e le altre stai attento alle MST.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Secondo me non è proprio l'essere più giovane che farebbe la differenza, ci sono ragazzine giovani che la danno via come il pane ed altre piu mature che non hanno mai provato a sentirsi donne.... la differenza la farebbe bensì l'essere CURIOSA e desiderosa di provare... con quel pizzico di titubanza che mi farebbe andare fuori di senno...


tutto questo in un contesto preciso. Non so quante ragazze che vogliano un legame serio siano pronte a questo tipo di CURIOSITA'


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Non faccio la vittima con la donna di turno.
> No No, ci mancherebbe...
> 
> La donna di turno, la scop-a-mica, sa benissimo di NON essere l'amore della mia vita, io ho sempre messo le cose in chiaro, fin da subito. Con quest'ultima visto che insiste un po' le sto pure dicendo che mi piacciono gli uomini, pur di farle perdere ogni speranza...(di fatti ogni tanto ci rimane male, ma meglio cosi, che NON si faccia illusioni).
> ...


proprio quello intendevo. Sul faccio godere il momento ho i miei dubbi, col senno del poi si sentono prese in giro


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> So di alcuni naturisti che vanno al California a Chiasso, ma non ho riscontri.
> Qui attorno a Milano le saune cosiddette naturiste sono tutte "equivoche".


Qui le  saune sono tutte naturiste
E non ne conosco una che sia " equivoca".
Ma noi siamo austroungarici


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Qui le  saune sono tutte naturiste
> E non ne conosco una che sia " equivoca".
> Ma noi siamo austroungarici


Qui a Milano purtroppo no.
Fuori regione, è famosa l'Aquarena a Bressanone. Ma da qui è lontana.
Ovviamente in Austria è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutto questo in un contesto preciso. Non so quante ragazze che vogliano un legame serio siano pronte a questo tipo di CURIOSITA'


Io non sarei così rigido nel fare questo tipo di valutazioni.
In media è così, o, almeno appare così.
Poi, mi è capitato di parlarne con qualcuna sotto i 30, la curiosità c'è, ma è condizionata dalla paura.
Di sé, di quello che può emergere, del giudizio degli altri, di incontrare il vicino o il conoscente, anche delle malattie...
A me personalmente di valutare le scelte che ogni individuo adulto fa in campo sessuale non importa nulla.
Non giudico, non condanno né mi stupisco più di tanto e non pretendo che gli altri siano come me.
Ma non è la norma.
Lo stesso problema c'è in ambito naturista.
Il fatto di rischiare di essere giudicata come una "facile" per non dire altro anche solo per andare nuda al mare o in sauna è un grosso deterrente.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahaha che forte che sei Paolo!!!..... Mi raccomando però, tra la svizzera la BBW e le altre stai attento alle MST.


Malattie sessualmente trasmissibili ( nel caso in cui non l’ha capito)


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Lo trovo LIBERATORIO... Aprirmi e chiacchierare... come se fossi in Confessionale !!
> 
> Giusto per avere pareri ESTERNI...
> 
> ...


Se fa parte integrante non è trasgressione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono i locali per scambisti a stimolare l'umorismo, ma la rilevazione del comico nella presentazione che ne ha fatto Paolo. Tutto può avere un aspetto comico, anche cose terribilmente serie, come la morte.
> Individuare il comico esorcizza le paure e limita i conflitti.
> Anche noi nudisti siamo spesso tema di vignette e barzellette umoristiche.


Paolo è sublime, ma a me fanno proprio ridere i locali per scambisti.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paolo è sublime, ma a me fanno proprio ridere i locali per scambisti.



I locali sono un'invenzione commerciale successiva a un'esigenza di mercato.
Gli scambisti ci sono sempre stati, le orge si son sempre fatte.
"Doppio sogno"; che so non piacerti, è del 1925.
Alle ville borghesi o nobiliari di un tempo, o ai parchi cittadini o alle spiagge o ai parcheggi per le classi popolari, ora si sono affiancate anche da noi strutture atte a produrre reddito (o a investire soldi di varia provenienza, in alcuni casi).
Il privé è un'invenzione americana degli anni '60.
Nasce da una comunità in cui si praticava sesso libero. Ho un libro _datato_ in cui si narra proprio questa storia, con tutti i protagonisti dell'epoca. Da lì la formula è stata ripetuta altrove e importata anche da noi ed è divenuta un business.


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2018)

a me sembrano posti come minimo da verruche e funghi (porcini)
sarà che vedo troppe serie con il kit della scientifica o il generale colonnello capitano garofalo che spiega di tracce varie ma anche il cartone animato di siamo fatti così...che immagino vagare per l'aire o nell'acqua milioni di batteri col naso rosso e il ghigno crudele e tante tracce spermine.
per lavoro purtroppo frequento un sacco gli alberghi e da quando ho visto nei vari programmi cosa si nasconde nelle camere con il luminol e i vari rilevatori con le lucette azzurre...son disperata.
ad ogni modo


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembrano posti come minimo da verruche e funghi (porcini)
> sarà che vedo troppe serie con il kit della scientifica o il generale colonnello capitano garofalo che spiega di tracce varie ma anche il cartone animato di siamo fatti così...che immagino vagare per l'aire o nell'acqua milioni di batteri col naso rosso e il ghigno crudele e tante tracce spermine.
> per lavoro purtroppo frequento un sacco gli alberghi e da quando ho visto nei vari programmi cosa si nasconde nelle camere con il luminol e i vari rilevatori con le lucette azzurre...son disperata.
> ad ogni modo


Va beh, che dire allora delle piscine comunali con i corsi in cui so per certo che tutti i bambini fanno la pipì?:carneval:


----------



## mistral (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Eh certo... si paga a metà... chi sono io per foraggiare i privè !!! io già porto il mio biberon e lascio l'opportunità di divertirsi con terzi... senza forzature.


Quindi se io porto  lo scalda biberon non ho nessuno sconto..


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui a Milano purtroppo no.
> Fuori regione, è famosa l'Aquarena a Bressanone. Ma da qui è lontana.
> Ovviamente in Austria è tutta un'altra cosa.


Qui inteso come T.A.A. 
L' Aquarena è solo una delle tante Spa , una delle più grandi e rinomate ma anche negli alberghi , quasi tutti, è divieto entrare in sauna con il costume.
Una molto bella  pubblica è a Andalo
AcquaIN:idea:


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando gli aggiornamenti di ieri sera.


ore 18:00
Entriamo, serata partita un po' in sordina... l'amichetta si sentiva un po' obbligata visti i miei LAST sul sito S*********.com, ed essendo timida e titubante, pur avendola rassicurata, si chiude in se stessa e si fionda sul divano guardando nel vuoto.

ore 19:00
Gran parte dei fedifraghi scompare e torna a casa dai rispettivi compagni salutando l'amante di turno. Il locale si svuota, ci guardiamo in giro ed in effetti della 40ina di persone che c'erano pocanzi in vasca, siamo rimasti in ben pochi.

ore 20:00
Si cena... qualche coppia spaiata, molti anzianotti, giro di qua e di la, e dopo un po' ... ma l'amichetta è ancora sulle sue e timorata di dio con la paura che voglia fare qualcosa con qualche coppia. Al che mi scoccio e me ne vado per i fatti miei, ed inizio a pensare ad una strategia per salvare la serata.

ore 20:30
Inizio a vagare da solo, cerco che ti ricerco, ma non la vedo, eppure il locale non è grande, alla fine me la ritrovo in vasca a chiacchierare con un bel tipo tutto tatuato... li lascio fare e tiro dritto, e penso sei grande e vaccinata vai e sbrigatela, ripasso dopo 10 minuti e me la ritrovo in Sauna a sbaciucchiarsi come due innamorati... (povero chissà che caldo), al che decido di far finta di non averli visti e salgo al piano di sopra, ad attenderli.

ore 20:45 
Sono in giro al piano di sopra a fare il pervertito-guardone con qualche coppia ed incrocio il culone della mia amichetta che scalpita per entrare in una stanza e dietro di lei il tipo tatuato... li vedo li seguo e mi ci fiondo nella penombra senza farmi vedere, con l'intento di fare una scenata di gelosia eheheheheheh.

ore 21:00
Il resto che è successo... è successo quel che è successo... solo un qualcosa di Soft con me spettatore... 
Mi aspettavo grandi urla moine, ed ansimi di piacere, ma il tatuato non era provvisto di protezione alcuna e cosi è sfumato il tutto. Naturalmente l'amichetta mi aveva intravisto nella penombra e mi ha reso partecipe di un saluto con la mano, cercando di coinvolgermi nella mischia, sapendo che le ho sempre detto che non si parla con la bocca piena, mi ha cercato con la mano !!!
Arriva un'altro ragazzo, giovane bello e muscoloso, si siede ed inizia ad allungare le mani, sapendo come la pensa la mia amica, intervengo a voce, ma non sente, lo fermo con la mano appoggiandogliela sul braccio e non si ferma, al che insisto e questo si gira con aria di sfida, al che esordisco con un : 

GUARDA che è CON ME !!! 
(il che dovrebbe far capire che le attenzioni NON sono gradite)

Lui mi guarda stupito e mi chiede : 
AH MA è CON TE ? 

ed io ... 
EBBENE SI ...

( in effetti io in piedi a guardare e lei li sul divano a giocare con un'altro, non davamo l'idea di essere una coppia... o forse SI ahahahahahahhaahahah siamo in un privè ragazzi !!!!)

ore 21:45
Propongo un cambio stanza e la mia fantasia ci porta al "Glory hole"... Non passa molto che qualcuno infilza il buco, tutta contenta e con la voglia di Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip, ho dovuto saziare la voglia.

ore 22:00
Propongo di alzare i tacchi, ed una volta in auto è cosi euforica che mi rimprovera anche di aver fermato il ragazzo, giovane bello e muscoloso ahahahhaha. Next vuole fare il TRIPLETE... Tre di seguito nella stessa serata...

Ed io penso : 

1) Ho creato un Mostro.
2) Prossima volta che mi dice che si sente a disagio, le debbo ricordare il triplete. 
3) la prossima volta che mi dice che si sente Timida, mi debbo ricordare di mandarla a fare in culo.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo. Il piano di sotto è effettivamente adatto a tutti.


Al piano di sotto è fatto DIVIETO di qualsiasi pratica SESSUALE.

Anche se in Sauna e nel bagno turco non entra nessuno a controllare... più bagno turco diciamo... perche in Sauna col vetro...passano spesso a fare controlli... 

PS : è vietatissimo farlo in ACQUA...passano a controllare e Venite ripresi/allontanati. è una questione di igiene e pulizia... ed io aggiungerei.. se c'è il divieto un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ma il tatuato non era provvisto di protezione alcuna e cosi è sfumato il tutto.



Grazie del racconto.
Mi sa che la tua amichetta era più sgamata di quel che ti aveva raccontato.
Non mi torna solo una cosa: non danno più i preservativi gratis all'ingresso?


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dai Danny , SPA e cena a 15 euro a persona !
> Poi lasciamo perdere l’ambiente.


Prova a guardare sul sito, non mi sembra poi cosi una Bettola da Terzo Mondo... 
poi se sei abituata ad ambienti da 5 stelle super...è un'altra cosa !!! 

:mexican:


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Al piano di sotto è fatto DIVIETO di qualsiasi pratica SESSUALE.
> 
> Anche se in Sauna e nel bagno turco non entra nessuno a controllare... più bagno turco diciamo... perche in Sauna col vetro...passano spesso a fare controlli...
> 
> PS : è vietatissimo farlo in ACQUA...passano a controllare e Venite ripresi/allontanati. è una questione di igiene e pulizia... ed io aggiungerei.. se c'è il divieto *un motivo ci sarà*.


Io infatti ricordo le telecamere per il controllo.
Il motivo? Poter far entrare tutti, anche indecisi, saunisti, coppie tranquille e solo curiose, etc.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. Ma ci andrei con una persona con cui dovrei già essere molto affiatata.
> Non lo vedo come posto dove fare conoscenza.


Mah ... non è detto... puoi anche andarci sa SOLA !!! 
Non ti succede nulla di grave...


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Premesso che quello che racconti lo trovo di uno squallore terribile... boh . Se tu sei felice così...
> Sono perplessa anche per i prezzi: 30 euro a coppia ??
> Mangiare e .... ?
> Non oso a pensare alla pulizia degli asciugamani per lo SPA ed il resto che serve per ... che ne so, ci saranno lenzuola o cose simili.


E' un prezzo calmierato, riferito a coppie tesserate, solo per alcune sere, come quella di ieri che era Martedi.

Sei perplessa forse perche sei ignorante... ecco perche sei perplessa, ignorante nel senso che ignori !!!

Mai avuto dubbi sulla pulizia del locale, il personale passa sempre sia al piano 0 che al primo piano cambiando le lenzuola dove vengono usate.

Per quanto riguarda il cibo, giusto ieri ho fatto i complimenti al cuoco per l'offerta che vedo da qualche mese a questa parte. Complimentandomi per l'offerta di frutta e verdura a discapito del cibo spazzatura che offrivano un tempo.

Appena entrati, ti rifilano una sacca di iuta contenente due asciugamani a testa (puliti) ciabatte e profilattici, se poi sei una zozzona e non sei capace di mantenere pulito il tuo asciugamano, quello non è un problema della struttura !!!

Le lenzuola al piano di sopra vengono cambiate a ciclo continuo.

Ma se trovi tutto un grande squallore...perche ti INFORMI ???


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mah ... non è detto... puoi anche andarci sa SOLA !!!
> Non ti succede nulla di grave...



Ah. Ma lo so che potrei. E' che proprio non mi va.

E se ci fossi "catapultata" di grave potrebbe succedere qualcosa solo e soltanto al malcapitato di turno.

Fortuna vuole che sono buona.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Su questo sono d'accordo con Lara. €15 nemmeno alla trattoria di Gigetto lo zozzone (non andate a cercarlo su Tripadvisor non so chi sia). No, perché io voglio mangiare bene. Metti che mangio da schifo, chi tromba?



Qui state andando FUORI dal SEMINATO.

Trattasi di una Sauna Club Privè. 

Qui necessitano di attirare le Coppie e favorirne l'ingresso, non di farne cassa su di loro, il prezzo da 15€ (solo in alcune serate) copre il minimo sindacabile, e non serve ne a fare cassa, ne a dare un giudizio sulla qualità offerta.
La struttura sta in piedi grazie ad un'altro tipo di clientela, che se vuole entrare deve sborsare quasi 10volte tanto.

SMETTETELA di giudicare il posto negativamente in base al prezzo d'ingresso... 
SIGNIFICA che non avete minimamente capito il tipo di LOCALE...


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ore 18:00
> Entriamo, serata partita un po' in sordina... l'amichetta si sentiva un po' obbligata visti i miei LAST sul sito S*********.com, ed essendo timida e titubante, pur avendola rassicurata, si chiude in se stessa e si fionda sul divano guardando nel vuoto.
> 
> ore 19:00
> ...


beata gioventù


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io ci vado volentieri ed in effetti anche per me è così.
> Non essendo nudista, farmi una saune o bagno turco senza costume mi mette a disagio in un contesto in cui si sa che in quell’ambiente girano coppie di scambisti.
> Lo faccio con il mio partner, appunto perché ho confidenza.
> Ma non siamo mai stati in posti come questo che indica Paolo dove l’attività principale non è la SPA e nemmeno il mangiare. Poi d’accordo che ci vanno anche coppie senza essere scambiste, ma credo che la maggior parte vanno per lo scambio.


Il Locale da l'opportunità di fare...

Chi vuole puà portarsi il suo asciugamano da casa, e tante donne portano gli Zoccoli per fare le fighe anziche le infradito che danno di default ehehehehheh

Ieri mi è caduto l'occhio su di un lui di coppia che anziche avere l'asciugamano portava il suo COSTUME.... ahahahahahahha

Ognuno fà un po il cazzo che vuole....
Noi next porteremo le manette ed un foulard per gli occhi...

In modo tale da ammanettarla alla grata e lasciarla in balia degli eventi !!!


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Qui state andando FUORI dal SEMINATO.
> 
> Trattasi di una Sauna Club Privè.
> 
> ...


Vabbè dai.
Ho capito che un po' di pubblicità aggratis non si nega a nessuno.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Grazie del racconto.
> Mi sa che la tua amichetta era più sgamata di quel che ti aveva raccontato.
> Non mi torna solo una cosa: non danno più i preservativi gratis all'ingresso?



:sonar:
La mia amichetta fa sempre la santa-finta-timida-troione-da-strapazzo = è un diesel 
all'inizio è sempre cosi cerbiatta impaurita poi quando si scalda debbo sbuffare perche me ne voglio andare e lei vuole rimanere. Ha sete di biberon

:nuke:
Si, ne danno due di profilattici, ma il tatuato non ne era provvisto, o forse voleva proporsi al naturale...


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ieri mi è caduto l'occhio su di un lui di coppia che anziche avere l'asciugamano portava il suo COSTUME.... ahahahahahahha


Noi siamo andati un pomeriggio molto tranquillo e ci siamo trovati a parlare in vasca con un po' di persone, coppie e singoli.
Uno in coppia tra l'altro era un ingegnere di una grossa ditta del comune dove abito - il mondo è piccolo.
Abbiamo spiegato che siamo naturisti, al che un altro si è meravigliato, chiedendoci se non fosse imbarazzante andare in spiaggia nudi..
"Cioè, no, scusa, non vorrei dire, ma... noi qui come siamo?"
C'è gente strana.


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.
> Ho capito che un po' di pubblicità aggratis non si nega a nessuno.


Pubblicizzo ciò che mi piace...
Non ne ho un ritorno economico...

e comunque sia... dubito che la gente vada solo per curiosità e dopo aver letto questo 3D
Bisogna andarci con la consapevolezza di rimanere NUDI come dei VERMI in balia degli EVENTI...

Quindi Okkio Ragazzi...


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Noi siamo andati un pomeriggio molto tranquillo e ci siamo trovati a parlare in vasca con un po' di persone, coppie e singoli.
> Uno in coppia tra l'altro era un ingegnere di una grossa ditta del comune dove abito - il mondo è piccolo.
> Abbiamo spiegato che siamo naturisti, al che un altro si è meravigliato, chiedendoci se non fosse imbarazzante andare in spiaggia nudi..
> "Cioè, no, scusa, non vorrei dire, ma... noi qui come siamo?"
> C'è gente strana.


ahahahahahahahah

io mi diverto un sacco a volte quando arrivano i singoli e cercano di approcciare e di fare i simpatici....

Ragazzi ... Siamo qua nudi ... su su ... 

Consiglio : ti avvicini nella vasca e primo apprezzamento che devi fare è sulle tette della mia compagna.

Giù diretti sfrontati senza remore...

PUNTO


----------



## Vera (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Qui state andando FUORI dal SEMINATO.
> 
> Trattasi di una Sauna Club Privè.
> 
> ...


Paolo bada bene di non farti venire l'acidità di stomaco, non stavo giudicando nè il posto nè te. Ho capito di che locale si tratta, non c'è mica bisogno di un disegnino. Mi sa che non ti fa molto bene frequentarlo, fai una pausa, rilassati


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi se io porto  lo scalda biberon non ho nessuno sconto..


Dipende quanti ne scaldi di Biberon...
e se sai coinvolgere altre scalda Biberon...


----------



## Foglia (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Bisogna andarci con la consapevolezza di rimanere NUDI come dei VERMI in balia degli EVENTI...


Manco morta :rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Malattie sessualmente trasmissibili ( nel caso in cui non l’ha capito)


Io vado a Milano in Viale Jennen 44 al Centro MTS, dove fanno i controlli trimestrali anonimi e gratuiti... 

SAPIENTINA


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Qui le  saune sono tutte naturiste
> E non ne conosco una che sia " equivoca".
> Ma noi siamo austroungarici


Io ogni tanto vado anche alla Sauna di Centrale...


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Qui inteso come T.A.A.
> L' Aquarena è solo una delle tante Spa , una delle più grandi e rinomate ma anche negli alberghi , quasi tutti, è divieto entrare in sauna con il costume.
> Una molto bella  pubblica è a Andalo
> AcquaIN:idea:



Oh Grazie...Molto Interessante !!!

http://www.acquain.it/

:up:


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Hahahaha che forte che sei Paolo!!!..... Mi raccomando però, tra la svizzera la BBW e le altre stai attento alle MST.


Beh .. logico che NON vorrei mai incappare in certe situazioni spiacevoli... Malattie Trasmesse Sessualmente... Piuttosto continuo il mio allenamento mattutino delle 6:30... il mio collega fa stretching.... io faccio 5 VS 1... bagno e colazione... e via che si parte !!!


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutto questo in un contesto preciso. Non so quante ragazze che vogliano un legame serio siano pronte a questo tipo di CURIOSITA'


Si... può osare... rimanendo legati seriamente e portando avanti le due cose come se fosse un gioco...
Come è giusto che sia
SUVVIA


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si... può osare... rimanendo legati seriamente e portando avanti le due cose come se fosse un gioco...
> Come è giusto che sia
> SUVVIA


 su o via?


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Pubblicizzo ciò che mi piace...
> Non ne ho un ritorno economico...
> 
> e comunque sia... dubito che la gente vada solo per curiosità e dopo aver letto questo 3D
> ...


 mio marito non mi ci porterebbe mai in una sauna con nudisti.Neanche un una spiaggia di naturalisti.No escluso , impazzirebbe


----------



## Paolo78mi (7 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito non mi ci porterebbe mai in una sauna con nudisti.Neanche un una spiaggia di naturalisti.No escluso , impazzirebbe



ieri io e la mia ciccia eravamo in vasca soli come due poveri cerbiatti impauriti...

nella vasca di fianco un lui di coppia abbracciava la moglie e mi faceva gesto di andare da loro..........

ahahahhahahah


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ieri io e la mia ciccia eravamo in vasca soli come due poveri cerbiatti impauriti...
> 
> nella vasca di fianco un lui di coppia abbracciava la moglie e mi faceva gesto di andare da loro..........
> 
> ahahahhahahah


non tutti sono altruisti da condividere


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> E' un prezzo calmierato, riferito a coppie tesserate, solo per alcune sere, come quella di ieri che era Martedi.
> 
> Sei perplessa forse perche sei ignorante... ecco perche sei perplessa, ignorante nel senso che ignori !!!
> 
> ...


Allora perché il tipo tatuato scelto dalla tua amica non lo aveva?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io vado a Milano in Viale Jennen 44 al Centro MTS, dove fanno i controlli trimestrali anonimi e gratuiti...
> 
> SAPIENTINA


Jenner


----------



## Lostris (7 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora perché il tipo tatuato scelto dalla tua amica non lo aveva?


Bruni su.

Li aveva già bruciati.


----------



## danny (7 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito non mi ci porterebbe mai in una sauna con nudisti.Neanche un una spiaggia di naturalisti.No escluso , impazzirebbe


Lui.
Ma tu?
Non è tuo marito che ti deve portare.
Sei tu che gli devi dire che ti piacerebbe andarci, al limite. E se impazzisce...
Che almeno ti spieghi perché.
Io così ho fatto con mia moglie (la mia ragazza di prima aveva fatto il contrario).
Poi lei quando ha voluto e ha capito che non c'era nulla di sbagliato si è adeguata.
Nessuno deve mai essere forzato.
Il pudore è una questione personale.
Se non piace non deve piacere a te.


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto vado anche alla Sauna di Centrale...


Centrale?/


----------



## Mariben (7 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Oh Grazie...Molto Interessante !!!
> 
> http://www.acquain.it/
> 
> :up:


Si però niente prive':condom:
Io ci vado spesso ho la casa li ( quando non è occupata da turisti)


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Bruni su.
> 
> Li aveva già bruciati.


:facepalm:Che sventata!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lui.
> Ma tu?
> Non è tuo marito che ti deve portare.
> Sei tu che gli devi dire che ti piacerebbe andarci, al limite. E se impazzisce...
> ...


siamo andati in una spa nei dintorni. Tra la sauna ( con costume) e il massaggio, ci sono stati problemi. 
Mi ha accontenta e non ci sarà altra volta.
A me piace un sacco farmi fare i massaggi


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo andati in una spa nei dintorni. Tra la sauna ( con costume) e il massaggio, ci sono stati problemi.
> Mi ha accontenta e non ci sarà altra volta.
> A me piace un sacco farmi fare i massaggi


Esagerato tuo marito !
Il massaggio era in due ? Lui era presente ?
Comunque massaggio a 2 o da soli non vedo niente di male a meno che non si tratta dei posti equivoci.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo andati in una spa nei dintorni. Tra la sauna ( con costume) e il massaggio, ci sono stati problemi.
> Mi ha accontenta e non ci sarà altra volta.
> A me piace un sacco farmi fare i massaggi


E non li fai?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non li fai?


 i massaggi si fanno con quel mini perizomino.
Il marito diventa geloso.
Ginevra, fatte un massaggio a 2, con 2 massaggiatrici donne. O lui uomo e tu donna.
Tira fuori un dolore alla schiena che non passa mai ... almeno finché non fai un massaggio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> i massaggi si fanno con quel mini perizomino.
> Il marito diventa geloso.
> Ginevra, fatte un massaggio a 2, con 2 massaggiatrici donne. O lui uomo e tu donna.
> Tira fuori un dolore alla schiena che non passa mai ... almeno finché non fai un massaggio


Avevo capito che fosse geloso
Mi domandavo se lei se ne fregasse cosa che io farei
Manca solo che all’alba dei 50 anni indipendente economicamente debba inventare scuse per farmi fare un massaggio


----------



## feather (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo andati in una spa nei dintorni. Tra la sauna ( con costume) e il massaggio, ci sono stati problemi.
> Mi ha accontenta e non ci sarà altra volta.


Tuo marito è uno scassacoglioni insicuro, brava tu a sopportarlo


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo andati in una spa nei dintorni. Tra la sauna ( con costume) e il massaggio, ci sono stati problemi.
> Mi ha accontenta e non ci sarà altra volta.
> *A me piace un sacco farmi fare i massaggi*


E vacci con qualcun altro.
Vacci con le amiche. Con un amico.
Non rinunciare, se ti piace.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> i massaggi si fanno con quel mini perizomino.
> *Il marito diventa geloso.
> *Ginevra, fatte un massaggio a 2, con 2 massaggiatrici donne. O lui uomo e tu donna.
> Tira fuori un dolore alla schiena che non passa mai ... almeno finché non fai un massaggio



:blank::blank:



(trad.: due palle... )


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> siamo andati in una spa nei dintorni. Tra la sauna ( con costume) e il massaggio, ci sono stati problemi.
> Mi ha accontenta e non ci sarà altra volta.
> A me piace un sacco farmi fare i massaggi


Massaggi non ricordo se ne praticano. Ma se ti accontenti di spa con idromassaggi, vasca talassoterapica emozionale, sauna, bagno turco, percorso kneipp, un meraviglioso tepidarium con tanto di tisana a disposizione, magari dopo aver fatto una bella sudata tra corsi, macchine o piscina..... Ho la palestra a Milano che fa per te!


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Esagerato tuo marito !
> Il massaggio era in due ? Lui era presente ?
> Comunque massaggio a 2 o da soli non vedo niente di male a meno che non si tratta dei posti equivoci.


separati, prima io poi lui. Era un uomo.
Sarebbe stato meglio, che lui avesse una massaggiatrice e io un massaggiatore. Chissà forse .....


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E non li fai?


no


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no


Mi sforzo di capirti ma non ci riesco
Ti ha tradito, e nonostante tutto sei ancora vincolata da quello che pensa e da evitare di contraddirlo
Perchè?


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Premesso che quello che racconti lo trovo di uno squallore terribile... boh . Se tu sei felice così...
> Sono perplessa anche per i prezzi: 30 euro a coppia ??
> Mangiare e .... ?
> Non oso a pensare alla pulizia degli asciugamani per lo SPA ed il resto che serve per ... che ne so, ci saranno lenzuola o cose simili.


Anche io ho pensato quello la casalinga che è in me 

Ma poi si avvicina un bull (cosa è?) è a lei va subito fo slinguarselo?

Ma io prima di baciare uno ci metto secoli come cacchio vanno ste cose?


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> separati, prima io poi lui. Era un uomo.
> Sarebbe stato meglio, che lui avesse una massaggiatrice e io un massaggiatore. Chissà forse .....


Ma fatteli insieme questi massaggi. 
Veramente sono strani certi uomini ! 
Boh... io ho il mio. 
In vacanza pur essendo tutto incluso nell’hotel, bastava indossare l’accapattoio ed andarci, mio marito non è mai voluto venire. Ero una delle poche persone non accompagnate. Ma dopo una giornata di freddo sulle piste, ne sentivo il bisogno. 
Andavo da sola ed amen.


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

Quando leggo certe cose pe so di avere un carattere di m.... A
Io non potrei mai accettare che mi venissero imposti limiti per cose che amo fare e che non creano alcun problema 

Mah.. 
Ho un amica che non si compra il bimby perché il marito non vuole
... Idem i massaggi ecc ecc

Ma x me impensabile ma davvero impensabile


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Anche io ho pensato quello la casalinga che è in me
> 
> Ma poi si avvicina un bull (cosa è?) è a lei va subito fo slinguarselo?
> 
> Ma io prima di baciare uno ci metto secoli come cacchio vanno ste cose?


Daiiii !
Non siamo fatte per queste cose .


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sforzo di capirti ma non ci riesco
> Ti ha tradito, e nonostante tutto sei ancora vincolata da quello che pensa e da evitare di contraddirlo
> Perchè?


Ah ... non sapevo che il marito geloso ha pure tradito prima .
Ecco per la prima volta dopo tanto tempo devo dire che mio marito ha un pregio. 
Non e’ geloso e non mi negherebbe un massaggio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Massaggi non ricordo se ne praticano. Ma se ti accontenti di spa con idromassaggi, vasca talassoterapica emozionale, sauna, bagno turco, percorso kneipp, un meraviglioso tepidarium con tanto di tisana a disposizione, magari dopo aver fatto una bella sudata tra corsi, macchine o piscina..... Ho la palestra a Milano che fa per te!


una mia amica è una vita che mi propone di andare un pomeriggio in una spa.
Dovrei farlo di nascosto


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi sforzo di capirti ma non ci riesco
> Ti ha tradito, e nonostante tutto sei ancora vincolata da quello che pensa e da evitare di contraddirlo
> Perchè?


non mi va di fare discussioni e sopratutto ripicche, ripicche dove tutti stanno male


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Daiiii !
> Non siamo fatte per queste cose .


Ma io non faccio pipi all autogrill ll o in treno mi schifa vado se sono al limite... figurati se entro in sauna con la lingua in bocca di uno che ho visto 3 minuti prima


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Moni ha detto:


> Quando leggo certe cose pe so di avere un carattere di m.... A
> Io non potrei mai accettare che mi venissero imposti limiti per cose che amo fare e che non creano alcun problema
> 
> Mah..
> ...


idem
Per questo cerco di capire


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una mia amica è una vita che mi propone di andare un pomeriggio in una spa.
> Dovrei farlo di nascosto





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non mi va di fare discussioni e sopratutto ripicche, ripicche dove tutti stanno male


Avrai i tuoi motivi
Mi sembra una vita di sacrifici che non capisco
Io non farei nemmeno discussioni
soprattutto ripeto visto che ti ha anche tradito. Direi che non dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo
Sarà che io non ho mai chiesto una volta posso. Metto al corrente e concilio gli impegni di coppia o familiari, ma non esiste che mio marito mi dica no. Non è mio padre.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

L'altra sera ho visto un film francese - abbastanza noioso come tanti film francesi che parlano di relazioni - "Una relazione privata" (Liason pornografique).
Nella trama, una donna sui 40 anni circa vuole mettere in pratica una sua fantasia, che è quella di fare sesso con uno sconosciuto.
Mette un annuncio, si contatta con minitel a chi risponde, fissa un appuntamento con un uomo in un bar e va con lui in motel.
Da lì inizia una relazione che ovviamente avrà la sua fine quando la relazione comincerà a diventare noiosa sul piano sessuale e più desiderosa di una progettualità e di affettività.
Fase sesso con uno sconosciuto è una fantasia ricorrente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> i massaggi si fanno con quel mini perizomino.
> Il marito diventa geloso.
> Ginevra, fatte un massaggio a 2, con 2 massaggiatrici donne. O lui uomo e tu donna.
> Tira fuori un dolore alla schiena che non passa mai ... almeno finché non fai un massaggio


mio marito è geloso solo all'idea che qulcuno possa toccarmi. Più che gelosia la vedo , ora si incazza il mondo, una difesa della proprietà.

Ho più la sensazione che senta minacciato un territorio più che mettere in discussione che io possa provare attrazione per qualcuno.
Mi sa che glielo chiederò:rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> una mia amica è una vita che mi propone di andare un pomeriggio in una spa.
> Dovrei farlo di nascosto


So bene che quando si entra in certi loop paiono normali le cose assurde.
A me pare assurda non tanto l'ossessione e la chiusura di tuo marito, quanto piuttosto la tua convinzione di stare facendo una cosa legittima, ma da tener nascosta in quanto  "disapprovata". A me a volte capita di dire balle ai miei genitori. Balle assurde (tipo evito di dire loro che ho mangiato sushi, vista la loro avversione, per cui partirebbe la solita  "tiritera"). Ma insomma... Ognuno poi chiude la porta, ed è a casa sua. E un marito non è un padre.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito è geloso solo all'idea che qulcuno possa toccarmi. Più che gelosia la vedo , ora si incazza il mondo, una difesa della proprietà.
> 
> Ho più la sensazione che senta minacciato un territorio più che mettere in discussione che io possa provare attrazione per qualcuno.
> Mi sa che glielo chiederò:rotfl:


Io invece ho come l'impressione  (anche da quello che hai raccontato in passato) di uno che  "se la vita non è sofferenza, allora non è vita".
Anche dove la sofferenza non è necessaria.
Spesso queste persone sono molto ipocrite. Nel senso che loro soffrono e sopportano più di tutte. Loro (e solo loro) devono fare cose  "che i comuni mortali manco possono immaginare", loro  "si sacrificano per il tuo bene". E a te vien chiesto tanto poco...


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Certo che arrivare a fare un semplice  massaggio di nascosto del partner la dice lunga [emoji52].


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Avrai i tuoi motivi
> Mi sembra una vita di sacrifici che non capisco
> Io non farei nemmeno discussioni
> soprattutto ripeto* visto che ti ha anche tradito*. Direi che non dovrebbe avere voce in capitolo
> Sarà che io non ho mai chiesto una volta posso. Metto al corrente e concilio gli impegni di coppia o familiari, ma non esiste che mio marito mi dica no. Non è mio padre.


 ma io mi sento in colpa per quello che ho fatto anche io.
Per il discorso che non è mio padre, lo so, faccio fatica a staccarmi da certi canoni vissuti  in famiglia con i miei genitori


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito è geloso solo all'idea che qulcuno possa toccarmi. Più che gelosia la vedo , ora si incazza il mondo, una difesa della proprietà.
> 
> Ho più la sensazione che senta minacciato un territorio più che mettere in discussione che io possa provare attrazione per qualcuno.
> Mi sa che glielo chiederò:rotfl:


E' un modo per tenerti sotto controllo. Lo vedo come una persona debole, con un'autostima molto bassa, a cui necessitano queste forme di ricatti per gestire le relazioni.
Non vuole che tu ti renda conto che c'è un mondo al di fuori di lui nel quale tu potresti stare bene, se non meglio che con lui.
Essendo insicuro, calibra al livello minimo e adeguato alle sue capacità gli aspetti della vostra relazione e pretende che per te non ci sia altro al di fuori che sviluppi il tuo senso critico e di conseguenza ti induca a pretendere di più da lui.


----------



## Darietto (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> è terribilmente affascinante il mondo dello Scambismo... che a volte me le bomberei tutte... anche le più cozze....
> e a volte mi passa la voglia e mi annoia terribilmente...
> Sono un cacciatore e debbo cacciare....
> ecco mi sono APERTO
> :up:



Dovresti aprirti davvero, senza continuare a nasconderti dietro questo tuo personaggio. Posso capire che forse ti serve per elaborare qualcosa di brutto che ti è successo. Forse è tua moglie che andava nei privè con altri uomini e tu l'hai scoperta. Ti infiammi subito alla minima critica fatta da utente donna. Usi continui termini offensivi e dispregiativi nei confronti delle donne. Non hai il classico atteggiamento di chi ama il sesso e soprattutto ama le donne, piuttosto sembri parecchio frustrato, con tantissimo odio nei confronti delle donne.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io mi sento in colpa per quello che ho fatto anche io.
> Per il discorso che non è mio padre, lo so, f*accio fatica* a staccarmi da certi canoni vissuti  in famiglia con i miei genitori


Sì, non fai altro che ripetere la modalità appresa nella famiglia d'origine.
Devi "prendere la tua vita nelle tue mani".
Al momento l'affidi sempre a qualcun altro.


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito è geloso solo all'idea che qulcuno possa toccarmi. Più che gelosia la vedo , ora si incazza il mondo, una difesa della proprietà.
> 
> Ho più la sensazione che senta minacciato un territorio più che mettere in discussione che io possa provare attrazione per qualcuno.
> Mi sa che glielo chiederò:rotfl:


La Gelosia è un toccasana nei rapporti di Coppia, a mio avviso ogni tanto andrebbe anche smorzata, con dei giochi a livello cerebrale... E poi provate ad immaginarvi a 50anni a riprendere in gioco il vostro rapporto con dei giochi di Coppia. Potrei suggerirti il gioco del Cuckold (Cornuto).

Sono giochi che si possono fare SOLO se vi è un vero legame affettivo fra le due parti Marito e Moglie...
(anche se a me piace farli anche con la mia amichetta e fingere di essere io il Cornuto, per poi tramutarmi nel Bull Autoritario e DOminante e fargliela pagare che mi ha messo le Corna davanti a tutti .....ahahahhahahahahahahah)

CMQ... indagate e vedrete come il legame di Coppia si Rafforza !!! e diventa da :
Si, quella è mia Moglie...
a
Si, questa è la mia Regina..............
:sonar:


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Certo che arrivare a fare un semplice  massaggio di nascosto del partner la dice lunga [emoji52].


Magari il massaggio è fatto da un Superdotato color Ebano ammalato di Elefantismo...

:sonar:


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un modo per tenerti sotto controllo. Lo vedo come una persona debole, con un'autostima molto bassa, a cui necessitano queste forme di ricatti per gestire le relazioni.
> Non vuole che tu ti renda conto che c'è un mondo al di fuori di lui nel quale tu potresti stare bene, se non meglio che con lui.
> Essendo insicuro, calibra al livello minimo e adeguato alle sue capacità gli aspetti della vostra relazione e pretende che per te non ci sia altro al di fuori che sviluppi il tuo senso critico e di conseguenza ti induca a pretendere di più da lui.


Dico un'altra cosa, e so che  [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION]  me ne dirà di ogni (scherzo  ).

In situazioni come questa, "triangolare" fa bene. Io avrei dovuto farlo molto di più.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> So bene che quando si entra in certi loop paiono normali le cose assurde.
> A me pare assurda non tanto l'ossessione e la chiusura di tuo marito, quanto piuttosto la tua convinzione di stare facendo una cosa legittima, ma da tener nascosta in quanto  "disapprovata". A me a volte capita di dire balle ai miei genitori. Balle assurde (tipo evito di dire loro che ho mangiato sushi, vista la loro avversione, per cui partirebbe la solita  "tiritera"). Ma insomma... Ognuno poi chiude la porta, ed è a casa sua. E un marito non è un padre.


anche io lo faccio ancora con i miei, e lo faccio pure con mio marito.
Mi vedo alcune volte di pomeriggio con un'amica che lui disapprova. ma a me simpatica. E solo mia amica.
Quando esco con lei, lo facciamo di pomeriggio e mio marito non lo sa.
Tu dirai è follia, vero, ma ti garantisco che viene fuori un putiferio se lo dico.
Ho avuto con lui una discussione al riguardo, se dico la verità si arrabbia e iniziano ripicche e dispetti.
Allora gli ho fatto notare che sarebbe peggio una bugia, o meglio non dire niente così lui vive tranquillo.
E' venuto fuori un casino che io gli nascondo le cose. Se le dico non va bene perchè secondo lui, certe cose non le devo fare.
Insomma sono abbastanza estenuata in questo periodo.
Il peggio è che se sono a casa non mi guarda, non mi parla, non sa neanche se ho finito la cena. Però se mi vede col telefono in mano inizia a fare lo squalo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' un modo per tenerti sotto controllo. Lo vedo come una persona debole, con un'autostima molto bassa, a cui necessitano queste forme di ricatti per gestire le relazioni.
> Non vuole che tu ti renda conto che c'è un mondo al di fuori di lui nel quale tu potresti stare bene, se non meglio che con lui.
> Essendo insicuro, calibra al livello minimo e adeguato alle sue capacità gli aspetti della vostra relazione e pretende che per te non ci sia altro al di fuori che sviluppi il tuo senso critico e di conseguenza ti induca a pretendere di più da lui.


è tutto vero quello che dici. Se voglio stare bene, lo devo fare di nascosto, sarei già disperata se mi fossi adattata


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, non fai altro che ripetere la modalità appresa nella famiglia d'origine.
> Devi "prendere la tua vita nelle tue mani".
> Al momento l'affidi sempre a qualcun altro.


Spesso quelli che abbiamo vissuto  nella famiglia di origine lo riportiamo nella nostra....


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Magari il massaggio è fatto da un Superdotato color Ebano ammalato di Elefantismo...
> 
> :sonar:


Sicuramente non farà il massaggiatore [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] li mi dedicheri al porno [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].
E poi per massaggiare basta avere una buona mano  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io lo faccio ancora con i miei, e lo faccio pure con mio marito.
> Mi vedo alcune volte di pomeriggio con un'amica che lui disapprova. ma a me simpatica. E solo mia amica.
> Quando esco con lei, lo facciamo di pomeriggio e mio marito non lo sa.
> Tu dirai è follia, vero, ma ti garantisco che viene fuori un putiferio se lo dico.
> ...


Non è un comportamento equilibrato.
Io, col senno del mio poi, darei di matto ma in senso positivo.
Trova comunque il modo di non fargli da "spugna".


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Darietto ha detto:


> Dovresti aprirti davvero, senza continuare a nasconderti dietro questo tuo personaggio. Posso capire che forse ti serve per elaborare qualcosa di brutto che ti è successo. Forse è tua moglie che andava nei privè con altri uomini e tu l'hai scoperta. Ti infiammi subito alla minima critica fatta da utente donna. Usi continui termini offensivi e dispregiativi nei confronti delle donne. Non hai il classico atteggiamento di chi ama il sesso e soprattutto ama le donne, piuttosto sembri parecchio frustrato, con tantissimo odio nei confronti delle donne.


Darietto caro ... 

Io sono Single ho 40anni vivo da solo e mi scopo un paio di ... Non ho mai avuto una Moglie.
( non è un personaggio il mio, sono io. Non debbo negare la mia persona a nessuno, a parte i miei famigliari)

Ti infiammi subito alla minima critica fatta da utente donna.
( mi infiammo perche non sanno far altro che OFFENDERE e DENIGRARE il mio operato... PUNTO solo per quello... Vorrei far notare a talune donne che nel privè di gessate la maggioranza è Uomo, ma una grossa fetta sono Donne, che sono li di certo non per ricamare all'uncinetto - Non amo la gente che critica a sproposito. Specie su questo FORUM, dove in teoria ci dovrebbero essere il 50% di traditrici ed il 50% di tradite)

Non hai il classico atteggiamento di chi ama il sesso e soprattutto ama le donne, piuttosto sembri parecchio frustrato, con tantissimo odio nei confronti delle donne.
( diciamo che in 10anni di attività, ne ho viste di cotte e di crude, gente che mente donne che tradiscono zuffe litigi e quant'altro... l'unico ODIO che riservo è per la gente che tradisce il proprio coniuge, a sua insaputa, non lo trovo corretto. )

Si, amo il SESSO, ma dopo un po' è la solita solfa RAGAZZO... 
Non so quanti anni abbia tu... ma si tratta sempre della stessa cosa...
Bisogna andar oltre....


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La Gelosia è un toccasana nei rapporti di Coppia, a mio avviso ogni tanto andrebbe anche smorzata, con dei giochi a livello cerebrale... E poi provate ad immaginarvi a 50anni a riprendere in gioco il vostro rapporto con dei giochi di Coppia. Potrei suggerirti il gioco del Cuckold (Cornuto).
> 
> Sono giochi che si possono fare SOLO se vi è un vero legame affettivo fra le due parti Marito e Moglie...
> (anche se a me piace farli anche con la mia amichetta e fingere di essere io il Cornuto, per poi tramutarmi nel Bull Autoritario e DOminante e fargliela pagare che mi ha messo le Corna davanti a tutti .....ahahahhahahahahahahah)
> ...


la vedo dura

non so se lo hai già letto, ma certi vestiti in teoria, dovrei indassarli solo quando esco con lui


----------



## Vera (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io lo faccio ancora con i miei, e lo faccio pure con mio marito.
> Mi vedo alcune volte di pomeriggio con un'amica che lui disapprova. ma a me simpatica. E solo mia amica.
> Quando esco con lei, lo facciamo di pomeriggio e mio marito non lo sa.
> Tu dirai è follia, vero, ma ti garantisco che viene fuori un putiferio se lo dico.
> ...



Ammiro la tua calma Ginevra. Qui non è semplice gelosia che, come ha detto giustamente qualcuno, nella coppia non fa mai male. Qui si tratta di possessività che è ben peggio. Noi non siamo di nessuno se non di noi stessi. Nessuno deve avere la pretesa di dirci chi frequentare, cosa fare, cosa indossare. Ma non esiste proprio.
Mia nonna diceva che un marito che ti limita la vita ma che allo stesso tempo non ti considera nel privato, ha solo paura che le merdate che fa lui, le faccia anche la moglie.


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Daiiii !
> Non siamo fatte per queste cose .


Ma basta lasciarsi andare.... il locale è quello giusto ... la tentazione è tanta... ed è tutto chiuso fra 4 mura.. nessuno giudica quando sei nel parcheggio...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicuramente non farà il massaggiatore [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] li mi dedicheri al porno [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].
> E poi per massaggiare basta avere una buona mano  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


l'ultimo che ho fatto e mio marito era fuori che sentiva , mi ha detto cosa mai avessi da parlare col tizio. Si sarebbe dovuto preoccupare del silenzio eventualmente


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Ammiro la tua calma Ginevra. Qui non è semplice gelosia che, come ha detto giustamente qualcuno, nella coppia non fa mai male. Qui si tratta di possessività che è ben peggio. Noi non siamo di nessuno se non di noi stessi. Nessuno deve avere la pretesa di dirci chi frequentare, cosa fare, cosa indossare. Ma non esiste proprio.
> Mia nonna diceva che un marito che ti limita la vita ma che allo stesso tempo non ti considera nel privato, ha solo paura che le merdate che fa lui, le faccia anche la moglie.


Triste verità [emoji22]


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> La Gelosia è un toccasana nei rapporti di Coppia, a mio avviso ogni tanto andrebbe anche smorzata, con dei giochi a livello cerebrale... E poi provate ad immaginarvi a 50anni a riprendere in gioco il vostro rapporto con dei giochi di Coppia. Potrei suggerirti il gioco del Cuckold (Cornuto).
> 
> Sono giochi che si possono fare SOLO se vi è un vero legame affettivo fra le due parti Marito e Moglie...
> (anche se a me piace farli anche con la mia amichetta e fingere di essere io il Cornuto, per poi tramutarmi nel Bull Autoritario e DOminante e fargliela pagare che mi ha messo le Corna davanti a tutti .....ahahahhahahahahahahah)
> ...


Qui mi sa che al limite Ginevra può sperare di diventate lei la cuckoid... e credo che non sia proprio quello che vuole.
Lui non ce lo vedo proprio.
Uno che soffre solo se fanno i massaggi alla moglie...


----------



## spleen (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Dipende quanti ne scaldi di Biberon... e se sai coinvolgere altre scalda Biberon...


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldCb8fgwLoo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> L'altra sera ho visto un film francese - abbastanza noioso come tanti film francesi che parlano di relazioni - "Una relazione privata" (Liason pornografique).
> Nella trama, una donna sui 40 anni circa vuole mettere in pratica una sua fantasia, che è quella di fare sesso con uno sconosciuto.
> Mette un annuncio, si contatta con minitel a chi risponde, fissa un appuntamento con un uomo in un bar e va con lui in motel.
> Da lì inizia una relazione che ovviamente avrà la sua fine quando la relazione comincerà a diventare noiosa sul piano sessuale e più desiderosa di una progettualità e di affettività.
> Fase sesso con uno sconosciuto è una fantasia ricorrente.


La FANTASIA esprime il bisogno di sentirsi libera dal giudizio.
Realizzarla è un’altra storia.
Ripeto da anni che confondere fantasia e realtà è una cosa che si supera gradualmente dai tre anni, continuare dopo è grave. Non dubito che ci sia chi non è in grado di farlo neppure da adulto.
Resta un problema. Problema che io non ho, infatti guardo i criminal ma ho difficoltà a uccidere le cimici.


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'ultimo che ho fatto e mio marito era fuori che sentiva , mi ha detto cosa mai avessi da parlare col tizio. Si sarebbe dovuto preoccupare del silenzio eventualmente


Probabilmente sono fatto male io, che quando mia moglie ha detto che voleva andare a fare una crociera ai Caraibi con le amiche le ho detto va benissimo divertiti e fammi sapere se trovi dei buoni posti per fare immersioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Ammiro la tua calma Ginevra. Qui non è semplice gelosia che, come ha detto giustamente qualcuno, nella coppia non fa mai male. Qui si tratta di possessività che è ben peggio. Noi non siamo di nessuno se non di noi stessi. Nessuno deve avere la pretesa di dirci chi frequentare, cosa fare, cosa indossare. Ma non esiste proprio.
> Mia nonna diceva che un marito che ti limita la vita ma che allo stesso tempo non ti considera nel privato, ha solo paura che le merdate che fa lui, le faccia anche la moglie.


 vedo insicurezza in lui,tanta e male affrontata. All'inizio pensavo che avesse paura che io riproducessi delle stronzate fatte da lui. Poi ho capito che teme gli altri. Condivido quello che dice [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION]
Noi non abbiamo amici a seguito di questo problema.
Se ogni tanto frequentiamo qualcuno è perchè insisto, e si vede benissimo che lo fa controvoglia


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'ultimo che ho fatto e mio marito era fuori che sentiva , mi ha detto cosa mai avessi da parlare col tizio. Si sarebbe dovuto preoccupare del silenzio eventualmente


Silenzio o chiacchierata lui non doveva stare la fuori [emoji36].
Ma vi spostate sempre insieme?
O lui quando va per i fatti suoi non ti vuole vicino [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Dico un'altra cosa, e so che  @_Brunetta_  me ne dirà di ogni (scherzo  ).
> 
> In situazioni come questa, "triangolare" fa bene. Io avrei dovuto farlo molto di più.


 Non fa bene. Rafforza la disfunzionalità.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono fatto male io, che quando mia moglie ha detto che voleva andare a fare una crociera ai Caraibi con le amiche le ho detto va benissimo divertiti e fammi sapere se trovi dei buoni posti per fare immersioni.


 mai e poi mai, scherzi non oso pensare cosa verrebbe fuori


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io lo faccio ancora con i miei, e lo faccio pure con mio marito.
> Mi vedo alcune volte di pomeriggio con un'amica che lui disapprova. ma a me simpatica. E solo mia amica.
> Quando esco con lei, lo facciamo di pomeriggio e mio marito non lo sa.
> Tu dirai è follia, vero, ma ti garantisco che viene fuori un putiferio se lo dico.
> ...


....non capisco, anzi capisco ma non capisco, capisco di non capire quello che ho capito..... mi dispiace per te


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La FANTASIA esprime il bisogno di sentirsi libera dal giudizio.
> Realizzarla è un’altra storia.
> Ripeto da anni che confondere fantasia e realtà è una cosa che si supera gradualmente dai tre anni, continuare dopo è grave. Non dubito che ci sia chi non è in grado di farlo neppure da adulto.
> Resta un problema. Problema che io non ho, infatti guardo i criminal ma ho difficoltà a uccidere le cimici.


Ti quoto.

Ho fantasie che mi intrigano da morire ma che non mi sognerei mai di provare a realizzare. 
Il loro ruolo è molto chiaro e definito.

Poi ho - o nascono in me - delle curiosità, e quelle in alcuni casi, se superano una certa soglia, possono trovare uno sbocco nel reale.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma io mi sento in colpa per quello che ho fatto anche io.
> Per il discorso che non è mio padre, lo so, faccio fatica a staccarmi da certi canoni vissuti  in famiglia con i miei genitori


Ma tu lo hai fatto dopo e comunque lui non mi sembra abbia il senso di colpa


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fa bene. Rafforza la disfunzionalità.


Nel mio caso hanno affermato il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un comportamento equilibrato.
> Io, col senno del mio poi, darei di matto ma in senso positivo.
> Trova comunque il modo di non fargli da "spugna".


Quoto
Io farei apposta tutto quello che lo fa incazzare
E comunque se ti incazzi è un problema tuo, soprattutto se non faccio niente di male


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nel mio caso hanno affermato il contrario.


Mi spiegherai.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mai e poi mai, scherzi non oso pensare cosa verrebbe fuori


Ma che te frega di cosa viene fuori?
PErchè hai paura di cosa pensa lui?
Davvero dovresti capire perchè vivi in relazione a quello che desidera lui o per non dispiacergli


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Ho fantasie che mi intrigano da morire ma che non mi sognerei mai di provare a realizzare.
> Il loro ruolo è molto chiaro e definito.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono fatto male io, che quando mia moglie ha detto che voleva andare a fare una crociera ai Caraibi con le amiche le ho detto va benissimo divertiti e fammi sapere se trovi dei buoni posti per fare immersioni.


No.
dipende da come imposti la relazione, ma così lo trovo decisamente più sano ed equilibrato.

Io sempre mantenuto e lasciato indipendenza su tutti i fronti.
Anche vacanze da sola con amiche (adesso con i bambini è un pò diverso) a Cuba o all'estero.

E non chiedo. Comunico.
La mia volontà di andare qui o lì, le valutazioni le faccio io a priori in termini di opportunità/organizzazione.
Non esiste che mi vengano fatte storie quando mi prendo i miei spazi, nel momento in cui nel rapporto ci sono e non tolgo nulla.

A leggere certe cose...  mi sembra follia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Silenzio o chiacchierata lui non doveva stare la fuori [emoji36].
> Ma vi spostate sempre insieme?
> O lui quando va per i fatti suoi non ti vuole vicino [emoji41].


 alcune volte non mi vuole tra i piedi. Però se dico vado da sola, si aggregga o magari sta a casa a vedere la tv (di solito si aggrega). Se dovessi dire esco un sabato pomeriggio con l'amica non mi parlerebbe per giorni


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non capisco, anzi capisco ma non capisco, capisco di non capire quello che ho capito..... *mi dispiace per te *


Anche a me mette tristezza leggerla così


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vedo insicurezza in lui,tanta e male affrontata. All'inizio pensavo che avesse paura che io riproducessi delle stronzate fatte da lui. Poi ho capito che teme gli altri. Condivido quello che dice @_danny_
> Noi non abbiamo amici a seguito di questo problema.
> Se ogni tanto frequentiamo qualcuno è perchè insisto, e si vede benissimo che lo fa controvoglia


Non è l’unico. È un problema di controllo della realtà, non tanto di te. È ricercare di creare una propria realtà senza minacce. Il problema è vedere minacce ovunque non abbia il controllo della situazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non capisco, anzi capisco ma non capisco, capisco di non capire quello che ho capito..... mi dispiace per te


 questa "doppia vita" che faccio, spesso mi viene molto naturale. Mi fa paura questa mia capacità di gestire piuttosto disinvoltamente il mio privato


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L*a FANTASIA esprime il bisogno di sentirsi libera dal giudizio.*
> Realizzarla è un’altra storia.
> Ripeto da anni che confondere fantasia e realtà è una cosa che si supera gradualmente dai tre anni, continuare dopo è grave. Non dubito che ci sia chi non è in grado di farlo neppure da adulto.
> Resta un problema. Problema che io non ho, infatti guardo i criminal ma ho difficoltà a uccidere le cimici.


Le fantasie esprimono i desideri sinceri di una persona.
Non vi è nulla di sbagliato nel volerle mettere in pratica, ovviamente dopo aver compreso che l'esito dell'esperienza non sarò prevedibile.
Il sesso con sconosciuti non è solo una fantasia, come non lo sono altre esperienze sessuali che i più fantasticano e alcuni mettono in pratica.
Nella spiaggia dove andavamo io e mia moglie c'era, come in tutte le spiagge dove si sta nudi, una parte frequentata da scambisti, esibizionisti e coppie in cerca. Ho conosciuto persone che si proponevano per fare il terzo e, ovviamente, se con noi la proposta andava a vuoto, con altre trovava soddisfazione.
in quelle coppie è soprattutto la donna a gestire il gioco e la soddisfazione per entrambi è nella situazione che si crea.
Quale soddisfazione possa esserci per una donna nell'avere rapporti orali con più persone sconosciute non so dirlo e neppure mi interessa. So che in quel momento lei non fa altro che mettere in pratica un suo desiderio e pertanto non ho nulla da dire: la decisione di attuarlo fa parte della sfera delle libertà personali di una persona.
In un privé si creano tante situazioni. Conosco chi li ha frequentati e poiché sono curioso mi sono fatto raccontare.
E' un mondo che può sconcertare chi ha una visione monogamica dei rapporti con l'altro sesso, ma esiste, non è patologico, è solo l'espressione della volontà delle persone che frequentano i club.
E alla fine è comunque un mondo piccolo dove chi partecipa inizia a conoscere un po' tutti e da tutti viene conosciuto. Io, nella parte al pianterreno, ho visto tante coppie conversare tranquillamente come vecchi compagnie di amici, noi stessi abbiamo parlato del più e del meno, normalmente come si fa con chiunque.
E' un mondo uguale a quello che c'è fuori con l'unica differenza che si può fare sesso come si vuole e con chi si vuole.
E mettere in pratica i desideri *senza il timore dei giudizi.*


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è l’unico. È un problema di controllo della realtà, non tanto di te. È ricercare di creare una propria realtà senza minacce. Il problema è vedere minacce ovunque non abbia il controllo della situazione.


 vede complotti ovunque


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è l’unico. È un problema di controllo della realtà, non tanto di te. È ricercare di creare una propria realtà senza minacce. Il problema è vedere minacce ovunque non abbia il controllo della situazione.


Preciso. Cerca di avere un mondo di oggetti controllabili. Come chi vuole che quel soprammobile stia proprio su quel centrino, su quel mobile. Non c’è relazione con il soprammobile, è il bisogno di un panorama stabile.
Ha avuto una famiglia che non gli ha dato riferimenti sicuri o è una cosa indipendente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tu lo hai fatto dopo e comunque lui non mi sembra abbia il senso di colpa


lui non ha mai sensi di colpa


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa "doppia vita" che faccio, spesso mi viene molto naturale. Mi fa paura questa mia capacità di gestire piuttosto disinvoltamente il mio privato


Più che altro se parli di uscite con amiche, massaggi ecc ecc non è una doppia vita. E' la vita di una donna normale.
Già il fatto che per te sia una doppia vita da da pensare


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> *Ho fantasie che mi intrigano da morire ma che non mi sognerei mai di provare a realizzare.
> *Il loro ruolo è molto chiaro e definito.


Perché?
Non ti chiedo quali.
Io avevo una fantasia, quella di fare l'amore davanti ad altre persone.
Mia moglie non l'aveva. Amen.
Adesso di fantasie non ne ho più.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui non ha mai sensi di colpa


Appunto
Non vedo perchè dovresti averli tu e non concederti di vivere la vita che vuoi senza chiedere permessi o dare spiegazioni
Si incazza? Cazzi suoi


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non ti chiedo quali.
> Io avevo una fantasia, quella di fare l'amore davanti ad altre persone.
> Mia moglie non l'aveva. Amen.
> Adesso di fantasie non ne ho più.


Non so lei
Ma proprio perchè sono fantasie, che "uso" per eccitarmi o in compagnia di un'altra persona
Non mi interessa provare davvero


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Quoto
> Io farei apposta tutto quello che lo fa incazzare
> E comunque se ti incazzi è un problema tuo, soprattutto se non faccio niente di male


Apposta per farlo incazzare no. Si fa prima allora a salutarsi.

Voglio dire che certi sistemi non vanno. La chiusura che suo marito ha, nei confronti dell'esterno, esterno che lui vive con sofferenza, deve restare un suo problema. Al limite. E se non ha voglia di risolverselo.
Lo dico perché  (ovviamente la misura dipende dalla personalità di ciascuno di noi) può capitare di  "passare" il problema all'altro. A me e' successo. Sono praticamente una spugna. Solo che anziché  "vampirizzare", sono predisposta ad accettare.
Per me, che l'ho come caratteristica di personalità, e' un bel problema. Ora spesso mi schermo. Ma non è la soluzione neanche quella.
Magari un altro, al mio posto, riesce prima a distinguere, e a rimandare al mittente le frustrazioni dell'altro senza ne' sentirsene in colpa, ne' diventare il capro espiatorio di quella disfunzionalità.
In questo senso, all'epoca avrei dovuto anche essere più  "cattivella", e triangolare, laddove non era possibile discutere.
Certo: a valle avrei fatto meglio a scappare a gambe levate.
Del senno del poi....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le fantasie esprimono i desideri sinceri di una persona.
> Non vi è nulla di sbagliato nel volerle mettere in pratica, ovviamente dopo aver compreso che l'esito dell'esperienza non sarò prevedibile.
> Il sesso con sconosciuti non è solo una fantasia, come non lo sono altre esperienze sessuali che i più fantasticano e alcuni mettono in pratica.
> Nella spiaggia dove andavamo io e mia moglie c'era, come in tutte le spiagge dove si sta nudi, una parte frequentata da scambisti, esibizionisti e coppie in cerca. Ho conosciuto persone che si proponevano per fare il terzo e, ovviamente, se con noi la proposta andava a vuoto, con altre trovava soddisfazione.
> ...


Non metto in discussione la libertà individuale.
Ho descritto il meccanismo mentale che porta a voler realizzare le fantasie.
È la differenza tra giocare a guardie e ladri e diventare criminale.
Non è solo nel compiere reati il problema. È proprio nella mancanza di rielaborazione della fantasia.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiegherai.


Va bene, volentieri


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vede complotti ovunque


Immaginavo. È una tendenza paranoide. Non ci sta certamente bene.
Soffre più lui di quanto faccia soffrire chi...vuole mettere sul centrino. 
Credo che si sforzi di razionalizzare perché è spaventato lui stesso dai suoi pensieri.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Apposta per farlo incazzare no. Si fa prima allora a salutarsi.
> 
> Voglio dire che certi sistemi non vanno. La chiusura che suo marito ha, nei confronti dell'esterno, esterno che lui vive con sofferenza, deve restare un suo problema. Al limite. E se non ha voglia di risolverselo.
> Lo dico perché  (ovviamente la misura dipende dalla personalità di ciascuno di noi) può capitare di  "passare" il problema all'altro. A me e' successo. Sono praticamente una spugna. Solo che anziché  "vampirizzare", sono predisposta ad accettare.
> ...


Forse mi sono espressa male
MA se mi imponi di non fare una cosa per menate tue, io continuo a farla e si forse la faccio anche una volta in più di quella che ho desiderio fare. 
Magari non serve a nulla, magari capisci che puoi pestare i piedi quanto vuoi ma io non mi posto di una virgola


----------



## bluestar02 (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> No.
> dipende da come imposti la relazione, ma così lo trovo decisamente più sano ed equilibrato.
> 
> Io sempre mantenuto e lasciato indipendenza su tutti i fronti.
> ...


Mia moglie ha le sue amiche i suoi hobbies SPA massaggi  etc trovo assurdo ed inutile controllare o proibire anche perché lei fa cose sempre sensate.


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questa "doppia vita" che faccio, spesso mi viene molto naturale. Mi fa paura questa mia capacità di gestire piuttosto disinvoltamente il mio privato





Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che altro se parli di uscite con amiche, massaggi ecc ecc non è una doppia vita. E' la vita di una donna normale.
> Già il fatto che per te sia una doppia vita da da pensare


Ma se per "doppia vita" intendi le normalissime cose citate da nocciola allora non posso altro che ribadire il mio post aggiungendo doppia tristezza

I sensi di colpa sono una dannazione, quello che hai fatto hai fatto. Ti sei pentita? sei stata contenta? hai imparato qualcosa? ....direi che sono le domande da porsi senza macerarsi inutilmente


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vede complotti ovunque


Pure mio marito.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non metto in discussione la libertà individuale.
> Ho descritto il meccanismo mentale che porta a voler realizzare le fantasie.
> È la differenza tra giocare a guardie e ladri e diventare criminale.
> Non è solo nel compiere reati il problema. È proprio nella mancanza di rielaborazione della fantasia.


Quando giochi a guardie e ladri simuli qualcosa di reale.
La fantasia non può essere solo qualcosa che esiste nell'invenzione, deve essere qualcosa di probabile.
E se è probabile può diventare anche reale, se lo si vuole.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> alcune volte non mi vuole tra i piedi. Però se dico vado da sola, si aggregga o magari sta a casa a vedere la tv (di solito si aggrega). *Se dovessi dire esco un sabato pomeriggio con l'amica non mi parlerebbe per giorni*


E la cosa ti crea problemi?


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Forse mi sono espressa male
> MA se mi imponi di non fare una cosa per menate tue, io continuo a farla e si forse la faccio anche una volta in più di quella che ho desiderio fare.
> Magari non serve a nulla, magari capisci che puoi pestare i piedi quanto vuoi ma io non mi posto di una virgola


Questo lo quoto.

Non condividevo l'idea di entrare nel circolo dei dispetti.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quando giochi a guardie e ladri simuli qualcosa di reale.
> La fantasia non può essere solo qualcosa che esiste nell'invenzione, deve essere qualcosa di probabile.
> E se è probabile può diventare anche reale, se lo si vuole.


Se vuoi diventare criminale :mexican:


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> alcune volte non mi vuole tra i piedi. Però se dico vado da sola, si aggregga o magari sta a casa a vedere la tv (di solito si aggrega). Se dovessi dire esco un sabato pomeriggio con l'amica non mi parlerebbe per giorni


Che futuro prevedi e quanto può reggere la situazione [emoji54]


----------



## Moni (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so lei
> Ma proprio perchè sono fantasie, che "uso" per eccitarmi o in compagnia di un'altra persona
> Non mi interessa provare davvero


Idem stessa cosa 
Forse provandole poi non mi ecciterebbe più tra altro e dovrei farmi venire in testa altro 
Fatica...


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che altro se parli di uscite con amiche, massaggi ecc ecc non è una doppia vita. E' la vita di una donna normale.
> Già il fatto che per te sia una doppia vita da da pensare


 vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, è una vita normale per chi accetta questo tipo di vita.
Io la vorrei senza avere problemi, se pensi che questo condiziona anche i figli, sono loro che se io esco una sera a cean con gruppo sportivo , si attivano affinchè lui non rimanga solo per evitare discussioni.

Io sarei dovuta uscire questo venerdi, ma i miei figli non ci saranno, io ho rinviato. Sembra assurdo, ma ti garantisco che mettiamo in piedi tattiche per evitare situazioni di merda.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E la cosa ti crea problemi?


 non so il motivo ma mi sento in colpa. Questo è un problema mio da sempre 
Ho sempre rinunciato, perchè mi faceva sentire in colpa.
Gli ultimi 3 anni, ho iniziato a cambiare ma faccio molta fatica.
Come se sbagliassi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Che futuro prevedi e quanto può reggere la situazione [emoji54]


io sono seriamente preoccupata il giorno che andrà in pensione


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Perché?
> Non ti chiedo quali.
> Io avevo una fantasia, quella di fare l'amore davanti ad altre persone.
> Mia moglie non l'aveva. Amen.
> Adesso di fantasie non ne ho più.


Sostanzialmente perchè, calate nella realtà, perderebbero.

La fantasia è eccitazione pura. Al massimo. Ne sei totalmente padrone.

Tradurla nel reale significa necessariamente ridimensionarla, la componente dell'eccitazione, prima totale, si ridurrebbe per fare posto ad altre dimensioni, più pragmatiche e non sempre con una valenza positiva.

L'organizzazione, il controllo, la sicurezza, le conseguenze... anche la paura, in alcuni casi.

Metti l'attrazione per il sesso con uno sconosciuto particolarmente forte, magari violento.
Ritieni davvero sia una fantasia realmente realizzabile per come è concepita? 

Ci sono fantasie che esistono per rimanere tali.
Per cui non hai nemmeno la spinta della traduzione nella realtà. E non necessariamente perchè irrealizzabili.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, *è una vita normale per chi accetta questo tipo di vita.*
> Io la vorrei senza avere problemi, se pensi che questo condiziona anche i figli, sono loro che se io esco una sera a cean con gruppo sportivo , si attivano affinchè lui non rimanga solo per evitare discussioni.
> 
> Io sarei dovuta uscire questo venerdi, ma i miei figli non ci saranno, io ho rinviato. Sembra assurdo, ma ti garantisco che mettiamo in piedi tattiche per evitare situazioni di merda.


Io obbligherei i miei figli a uscire. Non è mica un bambino, Sta a casa da solo o esce ma non sono problemi tuoi.
Non riesco a entrare in questo meccanismo e soprattutto la cosa grave e che stai facendo entrare anche i tuoi figli in questo.
A me sembra surreale che non posso uscire soprattutto se non ho figli piccoli da accudire (oddio io sono sempre uscita, come del resto lui, anche con i figli piccoli, organizzandomi per tempo)
Sul grassetto: quindi non è normale se devi accettarla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pure mio marito.


meno male non è l'unico


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se vuoi diventare criminale :mexican:


Mai avuta questa fantasia.
Le mie sono più innocue.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io obbligherei i miei figli a uscire. Non è mica un bambino, Sta a casa da solo o esce ma non sono problemi tuoi.
> Non riesco a entrare in questo meccanismo e soprattutto la cosa grave e che stai facendo entrare anche i tuoi figli in questo.
> A me sembra surreale che non posso uscire soprattutto se non ho figli piccoli da accudire (oddio io sono sempre uscita, come del resto lui, anche con i figli piccoli, organizzandomi per tempo)
> Sul grassetto: quindi non è normale se devi accettarla.


no che non mi è normale, difatti mi accusa spesso di voler evadere dal rapporto di coppia. Che ci sto male se ho queste esigenze


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> meno male non è l'unico


Meno male un corno. E scusa se lo dico.

Senza drammatizzare. Che drammatizzare non serve. Hai mai pensato di cercare un aiuto esterno?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma se per "doppia vita" intendi le normalissime cose citate da nocciola allora non posso altro che ribadire il mio post aggiungendo doppia tristezza
> 
> I sensi di colpa sono una dannazione, quello che hai fatto hai fatto. Ti sei pentita? sei stata contenta? hai imparato qualcosa? ....direi che sono le domande da porsi senza macerarsi inutilmente


Da come lo dici, sembra che mi autopunisca


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente perchè, calate nella realtà, perderebbero.
> 
> La fantasia è eccitazione pura. Al massimo. Ne sei totalmente padrone.
> 
> ...


Tu lo ritieni impossibile.
Io lo ritengo fonte di paura.
C'è chi lo ritiene invece fattibile.
La mia, di fare l'amore mentre altri guardano, è tutto meno che pericolosa.
Realizzarla non è certo un problema.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da come lo dici, sembra che mi autopunisca


Un po' si perchè ti assicuro che leggendoti non si comprende come tu possa accettare di vivere così


----------



## patroclo (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Da come lo dici, sembra che mi autopunisca


hai descritto una vita un po' di "merda"


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Meno male un corno. E scusa se lo dico.
> 
> Senza drammatizzare. Che drammatizzare non serve. Hai mai pensato di cercare un aiuto esterno?


è capitata un'occasione . coinvolto anche mio marito. Era un muro, per risolvere il problema sono stata investita dallo psicologo del ruolo di supporto per risolvere la situazione escludendo mio marito per eviatare danni.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no che non mi è normale, difatti mi accusa spesso di voler evadere dal rapporto di coppia. Che ci sto male se ho queste esigenze


E tu rispondigli che quello che ci sta male è lui se ti impedisce di vivere


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> hai descritto una vita un po' di "merda"


da fuori sembra quasi la famiglia del mulino bianco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E tu rispondigli che quello che ci sta male è lui se ti impedisce di vivere


inutile parlare con una persona così, te lo garantisco, inutile


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da fuori sembra quasi la famiglia del mulino bianco.


da fuori molte famiglie lo sembrano
l'importante è nel disastro generale vivere sereni
Anche la mia coppia è invidiata da tutti quelli che ci conoscono, riceviamo complimenti da tutti
Ma io ho imparato a vivere per me.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è capitata un'occasione . coinvolto anche mio marito. Era un muro, per risolvere il problema sono stata investita dallo psicologo del ruolo di supporto per risolvere la situazione escludendo mio marito per eviatare danni.


E poi lui che ha fatto?
Ti ha dissuasa dall'andare dallo psicologo?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> inutile parlare con una persona così, te lo garantisco, inutile


Lo penso anch'io. Allora fregatene e vivi e soprattutto fai vivere i tuoi figli


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Immaginavo. È una tendenza paranoide. Non ci sta certamente bene.
> Soffre più lui di quanto faccia soffrire chi...vuole mettere sul centrino.
> Credo che si sforzi di razionalizzare perché è spaventato lui stesso dai suoi pensieri.


già, ma non lo ammetterà mai.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è l’unico. È un problema di controllo della realtà, non tanto di te. È ricercare di creare una propria realtà senza minacce. Il problema è vedere minacce ovunque non abbia il controllo della situazione.


guarda che fa danni ovunque, sul lavoro col vicinato con amici. Fa terra bruciata


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E poi lui che ha fatto?
> Ti ha dissuasa dall'andare dallo psicologo?


assalutamente no, era per il bene di mio figlio. Lì poteva cadere il mondo, piuttosto lo avrei investito con un tir


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Allora fregatene e vivi e soprattutto fai vivere i tuoi figli


in minime dosi lo faccio. Pronta alle conseguenze


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Tu lo ritieni impossibile*.
> Io lo ritengo fonte di paura.
> C'è chi lo ritiene invece fattibile.
> La mia, di fare l'amore mentre altri guardano, è tutto meno che pericolosa.
> Realizzarla non è certo un problema.


Danny... nella fattispecie quella LO E'.

Innanzitutto andrebbe a farsi benedire l'elemento sorpresa, perchè ti devi organizzare.
Poi mi spieghi che sconosciuto è se lo contatti e lo "scegli"?
Mettiamoci un bel profilattico, da sempre protagonista di tutte le fantasie sessuali del mondo.
E concordiamo anche il livello di "violenza" sia mai che si esageri.
Se ti dico "budino" ti fermi, ok?

Ma non capisci quanto perde?
Che senso ha? Boh.

E' come quando nella tua testa hai un cavallo imbizzarrito nel vento, lo provi a disegnare e ti esce una roba così.


Capisci che è meglio che rimanga nella tua testa? 

Ma al di là di questo.. davvero per molte non c'entra la paura.
Semplicemente non si traduce in desiderio di realizzazione, ma è funzionale all'eccitazione tout court.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> in minime dosi lo faccio. Pronta alle conseguenze


Guarda che per quello che racconti sei lontana dalle minime dosi


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Allora fregatene e vivi e soprattutto fai vivere i tuoi figli


Superquoto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> assalutamente no, era per il bene di mio figlio. Lì poteva cadere il mondo, piuttosto lo avrei investito con un tir


Quando proposi la terapia di coppia a mio marito, era già troppo tardi.
Nel senso che più che altro fu qualcosa che mi aiutò a  "stopparlo". Ad esternare. Ovviamente era una sede oramai inappropriata.
Se uno non prende coscienza dei propri problemi, finisce che i problemi restano, ma e' sempre colpa dell'altro.
Non va bene.
Non son robe che vanno all'infinito.
Io ero arrivata al punto di vivere di palle. Le sue, e le mie.
Salvo poi sentirmi dire che fondamentalmente ero matta. E ne aveva prova.
Il mio è stato certamente un caso limite. Però non aspettare di vedere come sarà quando andrà in pensione. A me bastava sentire come mi incupivo, quando si avvicinava il venerdì. Perché è vero che lui non si faceva mancare le uscite. Ma altrettanto vero che io smaniavo per sapere i suoi programmi, onde eventualmente scappare. Ascolta quei segnali.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> inutile parlare con una persona così, te lo garantisco, inutile


Certo! Non è stronzo è malato.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Danny... nella fattispecie quella LO E'.
> 
> Innanzitutto andrebbe a farsi benedire l'elemento sorpresa, perchè ti devi organizzare.
> Poi mi spieghi che sconosciuto è se lo contatti e lo "scegli"?
> ...


Infatti.
Nella fantasia sei produttore, sceneggiatore, attore che interpreta tutte le parti che vuoi. Puoi pure essere il cavallo imbizzarrito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Guarda che per quello che racconti sei lontana dalle minime dosi


 gocce di libertà


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gocce di libertà


Ma non ha senso parlare di libertà perchè non vivi in una prigione (o non dovresti)
Parli di cose normali come se fossero eccezionali e non per forza dovute.


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gocce di libertà


Condite da assurdi sensi di colpa. 

E chi non la vorrebbe una dieta del genere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo! Non è stronzo è malato.


 tanto tempo fa è andato da uno psicologo, non sanno fare il loro lavoro e rubano soldi. Ora che soluzione possiamo prendere?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non ha senso parlare di libertà perchè non vivi in una prigione (o non dovresti)
> Parli di cose normali come se fossero eccezionali e non per forza dovute.





Lostris ha detto:


> Condite da assurdi sensi di colpa.
> 
> E chi non la vorrebbe una dieta del genere?


cosa potrei fare se non barcamenarmi


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non so il motivo ma mi sento in colpa. Questo è un problema mio da sempre
> Ho sempre rinunciato, perchè mi faceva sentire in colpa.
> Gli ultimi 3 anni, ho iniziato a cambiare ma faccio molta fatica.
> Come se sbagliassi


E' quello che provavo io quando uscivo con gli amici o mi dedicavo ad attività che a mia moglie non piacevano, o quando la portavo a fare cose che lei non gradiva (anche al cinema a vedere un film che lei non apprezzava. Motivo per cui facevo sempre scegliere a lei). Pian piano questo meccanismo dell'indurmi a provare sensi di colpa per creare un'area comfort attorno a lei fece terra bruciata intorno a me, lasciando lei e gli amici comuni come unico punto di riferimento.
E a quel punto fui anche tradito...
Io ora rifiuto questo meccanismo.
Io esco, lei deve uscire. Se uno dei due non lo fa, non deve diventare un problema per l'altro.
Ho cominciato gradualmente. In vacanza in qualche città straniera se a lei non piaceva andare a visitare un dato luogo, io semplicemente le annunciavo che ci andavo da solo. E via così.
A un certo punto, specie dopo un tradimento, ci si deve staccare. Non si possono mantenere le dipendenze a lungo nella vita.
E' un bene per entrambi. Poi capisco quanto sia difficile farlo.
Spesso si sceglie solo la tranquillità.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è capitata un'occasione . coinvolto anche mio marito. *Era un muro*, per risolvere il problema sono stata investita dallo psicologo del ruolo di supporto per risolvere la situazione escludendo mio marito per eviatare danni.


Ovvio.
Difende la sua zona comfort.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Danny... nella fattispecie quella LO E'.
> 
> Innanzitutto andrebbe a farsi benedire l'elemento sorpresa, perchè ti devi organizzare.
> Poi mi spieghi che sconosciuto è se lo contatti e lo "scegli"?
> ...


Nel tuo caso lo comprendo. 
PS Carino il cavallo, comunque, fa tenerezza.
PS 2 Hai presente le Dark Room?


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> gocce di libertà


Io ho vissuto gran parte della mia situazione negandola fermamente a me stessa. La sentivo, ma "la tenevo".
L'ho riconosciuta solo quando mi sono sentita garante di un'altra vita.

A te, cosa "fa tenere"?
Perché è evidente che non puoi amare una persona che non ti ama. Lascia stare se e' malato o no. Non è in grado di volerti bene. Le ossessioni non sono voler bene. Le paranoie non sono voler bene. Le discussioni per cose che non stanno ne' in cielo ne' in terra NON SONO AMARE E RISPETTARE chi hai davanti. Accettare tutto questo non è normalità. Anche da parte tua. 
Nella vita si sceglie: lui può scegliere di farsi aiutare, o di andare avanti così.
Tu puoi scegliere, e volergli bene a questo punto significa anche scegliere in base alle sue scelte. Non alle sue non scelte. Non ti sto dicendo  "scappa". Ti sto dicendo di farlo scegliere prima di doverlo mettere davanti a una tua scelta. Fosse anche quella di trovarti poi tu, a non stare bene. Perché quello e' il rischio.
Non sono gocce di libertà.
Sono gocce di salute. Non è solo quella dei tuoi figli, che merita salvaguardia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> Difende la sua zona comfort.


 eh sì! Nonostante sostenga che è migliorato


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> eh sì! Nonostante sostenga che è migliorato


Non cambia, soprattutto se tu lo sostieni.
Perché comportandoti così è questo che ne consegue.
Staccati.
Vai a farti fare un massaggio.
Esci con le amiche di Zumba.
Vai a ballare.
Vestiti come ti pare.
Vai anche alla Maison o su una spiaggia nudista (non da sola).
Trasgredisci.
Ma per favore staccati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho vissuto gran parte della mia situazione negandola fermamente a me stessa. La sentivo, ma "la tenevo".
> L'ho riconosciuta solo quando mi sono sentita garante di un'altra vita.
> 
> A te, cosa "fa tenere"?
> ...


è solo, non ha nessuno tranne me


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Io la chiamo simpaticamente BALENA !!!


Ma... basta che respirino?


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è solo, non ha nessuno tranne me


Quindi può fare non solo di sé, ma anche di te, cio' che vuole?

Mi stupisce il modo con cui lo guardi. Razionalmente, per colui che ti limita.
Emotivamente, come la sua unica finestra sul mondo.

Il mondo è più grande per entrambi, mi viene da dire.


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> vuol trombare senza pagare


Approfittando del "bel biberon"...


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Cazzarola gente .. venite a farmi la morale perche come Single e vado in un locale di scambisti con una singola mia amica ... ma vi rendete conto che siamo su tradimento.net .... dove donne e uomini sposati mettono le CORNA ai rispettivi compagni ???
> 
> Ma vi leggete ?
> Ma siate seri ....
> ...


Ciai raggione !


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non cambia, soprattutto se tu lo sostieni.
> Perché comportandoti così è questo che ne consegue.
> Staccati.
> Vai a farti fare un massaggio.
> ...


 di nascosto sì


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tanto tempo fa è andato da uno psicologo, non sanno fare il loro lavoro e rubano soldi. Ora che soluzione possiamo prendere?


Ci parliamo in privato? Se vuoi...


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso lo comprendo.
> PS Carino il cavallo, comunque, fa tenerezza.
> PS 2 Hai presente le Dark Room?


PS. Appunto :rotfl:

PS 2. No.. ma immagino.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' quello che provavo io quando uscivo con gli amici o mi dedicavo ad attività che a mia moglie non piacevano, o quando la portavo a fare cose che lei non gradiva (anche al cinema a vedere un film che lei non apprezzava. Motivo per cui facevo sempre scegliere a lei). Pian piano questo meccanismo dell'indurmi a provare sensi di colpa per creare un'area comfort attorno a lei fece terra bruciata intorno a me, lasciando lei e gli amici comuni come unico punto di riferimento.
> E a quel punto fui anche tradito...
> Io ora rifiuto questo meccanismo.
> Io esco, lei deve uscire. Se uno dei due non lo fa, non deve diventare un problema per l'altro.
> ...


Quoto. 
Specialmente dopo un tradimento non si accettano più certe cose.
Io dopo sono diventata esigente; se adesso so che lui spendeva un patrimonio con il suo “hobby “, adesso non accetto più che si rimanga in casa tutti i fine settimana. Se non viene vado con i bambini a fare una passeggiata in giornata, ma usciamo. Prima c’erano si le vacanze, belle, ma finite queste vita piatta. Sempre in casa. Adesso per me e per i ragazzi usciamo con o senza di lui.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è solo, non ha nessuno tranne me


Sapresti quantificare quanto e se questa cosa ti infastidisce?


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> PS. Appunto :rotfl:
> 
> PS 2. No.. ma immagino.


Secondo te, però, quanto di questa tua fantasia ha invece influenzato i rapporti con i partner e soprattutto la loro scelta?
Per farti capire, mia moglie è quella che trovavo più eccitante da inserire nella sceneggiatura delle mie fantasie.
Lei, non altre.
Io non so però dirti se questa mia fantasia ha avuto origine da lei o se lei è stata la protagonista perfetta di questa mia fantasia.
Un'altra cosa che mi chiedo: ma le fantasie risentono del partner con cui si sta oppure variano a seconda delle relazioni?
Io non sono sicuro che questa fantasia esibizionistica avrà la stessa attrattivi con un'altra donna, per dire.


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma... basta che respirino?


Ma più che altro .. basta che stiano ai miei tempi ...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te, però, quanto di questa tua fantasia ha invece influenzato i rapporti con i partner e soprattutto la loro scelta?
> Per farti capire, mia moglie è quella che trovavo più eccitante da inserire nella sceneggiatura delle mie fantasie.
> Lei, non altre.
> Io non so però dirti se questa mia fantasia ha avuto origine da lei o se lei è stata la protagonista perfetta di questa mia fantasia.
> ...


Per me sono dentro di noi con radici che non vogliamo conoscere e forse è meglio non conoscere. 
Però si attivano con un partner e non con un altro perché possiamo avere partner diversi che toccano punti diversi.


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicuramente non farà il massaggiatore [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] li mi dedicheri al porno [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41][emoji41].
> E poi per massaggiare basta avere una buona mano  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


... non una buona minchia ahahahahah


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ... non una buona minchia ahahahahah


Cosa intendi esattamente per buona?
Quantifica...


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa intendi esattamente per buona?
> Quantifica...


E niente.

Gli avatar, proprio non se li caga nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E niente.
> 
> Gli avatar, proprio non se li caga nessuno


Sei fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa intendi esattamente per buona?
> Quantifica...


Un'asta dritta, con la base leggermente più larga, poco pelo, a forma di banana che guarda all'insù....

dai 18 ai 23 cm 

Cioè deve essere maggiorenne ehehehehe


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei fantastica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Grazie


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E niente.
> 
> Gli avatar, proprio non se li caga nessuno


Io ho bisogno di dati precisi.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Un'asta dritta, con la base leggermente più larga, poco pelo, a forma di banana che guarda all'insù....
> 
> dai 18 ai 23 cm
> 
> Cioè deve essere maggiorenne ehehehehe


Ecco.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco.


Che non ti salti in mente di approfondire le caratteristiche tecniche


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che non ti salti in mente di approfondire le caratteristiche tecniche


Sì, in effetti non ha ancora detto nulla sulla durata.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti non ha ancora detto nulla sulla durata.


Potresti incappare in teorie sulla fusione nucleare


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Un'asta dritta, con la base leggermente più larga, poco pelo, a forma di banana che guarda all'insù....
> 
> dai 18 ai 23 cm
> 
> Cioè deve essere maggiorenne ehehehehe


Solo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Paolo78mi (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Che non ti salti in mente di approfondire le caratteristiche tecniche


Una volta con la mia EX storica quella sposata tale J... che lo si faceva senza precauzioni....

Una volta ci rivedemmo dopo 8 mesi ed insistetti per finire a letto insieme perche avevo degli arretrati....

Arrivò fino ai capelli ...

eh... a volte l'Amore...

Ricordo che sarcasticamente mi fece i complimenti per la potenza di fuoco !!!



Vabbè ... quella me la debbo DIMENTICARE


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Solo [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Ellapeppa!!


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Potresti incappare in teorie sulla fusione nucleare


Pensavo più al moto perpetuo.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Pensavo più al moto perpetuo.


Leggi sopra.

Ha sfidato la gravità.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa potrei fare se non barcamenarmi


Vivere


danny ha detto:


> Non cambia, soprattutto se tu lo sostieni.
> Perché comportandoti così è questo che ne consegue.
> Staccati.
> Vai a farti fare un massaggio.
> ...


Quoto
alla fine lei alimenta i suoi comportamenti



Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi può fare non solo di sé, ma anche di te, cio' che vuole?
> 
> Mi stupisce il modo con cui lo guardi. Razionalmente, per colui che ti limita.
> Emotivamente, come la sua unica finestra sul mondo.
> ...


quoto



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> di nascosto sì


Probabilmente ti va bene così, scusa ma nessuno ti obbliga a farlo di nascosto


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Leggi sopra.
> 
> Ha sfidato la gravità.


E' un moto parabolico, allora.


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te, però, *quanto di questa tua fantasia ha invece influenzato i rapporti con i partner e soprattutto la loro scelta?*
> Per farti capire, mia moglie è quella che trovavo più eccitante da inserire nella sceneggiatura delle mie fantasie.
> Lei, non altre.
> Io non so però dirti se questa mia fantasia ha avuto origine da lei o se lei è stata la protagonista perfetta di questa mia fantasia.
> ...


Sul primo grassetto... Me l'avevi già chiesto. 

La risposta non è cambiata.. penso che non abbia influenzato. 

Tra l'altro nello specifico le fantasie sono solo mie e tendenzialmente quasi mai condivise.
Quando l'ho fatto, è stato per rendere partecipe l'altro del mio universo erotico e per "denudarmi" di più.

Ma mai in un'ottica di possibile realizzazione.
Anche perchè per la maggior parte non lego le mie fantasie (poche) al partner. Sono mie e per i miei momenti. 

Sulla seconda domanda... certo.
Penso che ci siano fantasie proprie indipendenti, e credo anche che in base al partner e al rapporto che si crea possano nascere nuove curiosità o desideri legati proprio al sesso con lui.


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sul primo grassetto... Me l'avevi già chiesto.
> 
> *La risposta non è cambiata.. penso che non abbia influenzato.
> *
> ...


Sai che non ne sono più tanto convinto? In generale, intendo e soprattutto non a livello conscio.
Era su questo che volevo ragionare.
L'attrazione più o meno forte verso un partner non può essere influenzata dall'aderenza o meno a un modello immaginario che potrebbe ricondurre alle proprie fantasie erotiche?
Secondo me, sì.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> PS 2 Hai presente le Dark Room?


Ma è già programmato (vai in una dark room sapendo che scoperai con uno sconosciuto)
Non è lo sconosciuto che incontri per strada (quella è la fantasia)


----------



## Lostris (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che non ne sono più tanto convinto? In generale, intendo e soprattutto non a livello conscio.
> Era su questo che volevo ragionare.
> L'attrazione più o meno forte verso un partner non può essere influenzata dall'aderenza o meno a un modello immaginario che potrebbe ricondurre alle proprie fantasie erotiche?
> Secondo me, sì.


Che possa essere influenzata, probabilmente sì, per qualcuno.

Ma sono abbastanza sicura che, sulle dinamiche che mi riguardano in termini di attrazione, le fantasie erotiche non abbiano avuto proprio peso.
Almeno finora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Sapresti quantificare quanto e se questa cosa ti infastidisce?


 il suo essere solo è non solo che non ha parenti vivi. Ma il rifiutare, perché non si fida di nessuno, anche un rapporto di vicinato o di lavoro.Essere sospettoso e guardingo è pesante per tutti.
In famiglia cerchiamo di gestire questo suo disagio. Alla fine sta bene solo. Noi siamo un contorno che gli da un minimo di sicurezza. Mi infastidisce perché la sua solitudine è tangibile e gli crea problemi


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vivere
> 
> Quoto
> alla fine lei alimenta i suoi comportamenti
> ...


 se lui è sereno,parolona, va meglio anche a noi


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se lui è sereno,parolona, va meglio anche a noi


Se invece fossi serena tu e lui si arrangiasse?
Non sarebbe meglio
Il fatto che la tua serenità dipende dal tuo sacrificarsi e dal suo stare bene non ti da da pensare?
E soprattutto non pensi che stai chiedendo un sacrificio assurdo ai tuoi figli?


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi può fare non solo di sé, ma anche di te, cio' che vuole?
> 
> Mi stupisce il modo con cui lo guardi. Razionalmente, per colui che ti limita.
> Emotivamente, come la sua unica finestra sul mondo.
> ...


cerco di fargli vedere il mondo, cosa non semplice. Ogni cambiamento per lui è penoso. Persino la pizzeria abituale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se invece fossi serena tu e lui si arrangiasse?
> Non sarebbe meglio
> Il fatto che la tua serenità dipende dal tuo sacrificarsi e dal suo stare bene non ti da da pensare?
> E soprattutto non pensi che stai chiedendo un sacrificio assurdo ai tuoi figli?


io loro non li coinvolgo. Sono loro talvolta che mi consigliano di evitare certe cose per non destabilizzarlo.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io loro non li coinvolgo. Sono loro talvolta che mi consigliano di evitare certe cose per non destabilizzarlo.


quindi sono già coinvolti


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quindi sono già coinvolti



 Lo sono eccome. Mi spiace [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] ma si sente, fra le righe, che tuo marito è riuscito a "mettersi in sicurezza" facendo modo che nessuno sfugga al suo controllo e che ; si mai!, si " diverta" visto che lui non ne è capace.
Che la sua serenità ( parola grossa  detto tu ) dipenda da come ti comporti tu e che persino i vostri figli ti chiedano di fare o non fare, dire o non dire la dice lunga sul clima che si respira in casa.  Un conto è essere infastidita da suo modo di essere , un'altro è che ti ( vi ?) si  chieda di essere come lui. 
Di cosa hai paura ? Sinceramente .....


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lo sono eccome. Mi spiace [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] ma si sente, fra le righe, che tuo marito è riuscito a "mettersi in sicurezza" facendo modo che nessuno sfugga al suo controllo e che ; si mai!, si " diverta" visto che lui non ne è capace.
> Che la sua serenità ( parola grossa  detto tu ) dipenda da come ti comporti tu e che persino i vostri figli ti chiedano di fare o non fare, dire o non dire la dice lunga sul clima che si respira in casa.  Un conto è essere infastidita da suo modo di essere , un'altro è che ti ( vi ?) si  chieda di essere come lui.
> Di cosa hai paura ? Sinceramente .....


Quoto.
Secondo me lei ha paura di far scoppiare la coppia.
Il ricatto a cui si sottopone le sembra necessario perché tutto sia in equilibrio


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lo sono eccome. Mi spiace [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] ma si sente, fra le righe, che tuo marito è riuscito a "mettersi in sicurezza" facendo modo che nessuno sfugga al suo controllo e che ; si mai!, si " diverta" visto che lui non ne è capace.
> Che la sua serenità ( parola grossa  detto tu ) dipenda da come ti comporti tu e che persino i vostri figli ti chiedano di fare o non fare, dire o non dire la dice lunga sul clima che si respira in casa.  Un conto è essere infastidita da suo modo di essere , un'altro è che ti ( vi ?) si  chieda di essere come lui.
> Di cosa hai paura ? Sinceramente .....


Quoto.
Secondo me lei ha paura di far scoppiare la coppia.
Il ricatto a cui si sottopone le sembra necessario perché tutto sia in equilibrio


----------



## danny (8 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lo sono eccome. Mi spiace [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] ma si sente, fra le righe, che tuo marito è riuscito a "mettersi in sicurezza" facendo modo che nessuno sfugga al suo controllo e che ; si mai!, si " diverta" visto che lui non ne è capace.
> Che la sua serenità ( parola grossa  detto tu ) dipenda da come ti comporti tu e che persino i vostri figli ti chiedano di fare o non fare, dire o non dire la dice lunga sul clima che si respira in casa.  Un conto è essere infastidita da suo modo di essere , un'altro è che ti ( vi ?) si  chieda di essere come lui.
> Di cosa hai paura ? Sinceramente .....


Quoto.
Secondo me lei ha paura di far scoppiare la coppia.
Il ricatto a cui si sottopone le sembra necessario perché tutto sia in equilibrio


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cerco di fargli vedere il mondo, cosa non semplice. Ogni cambiamento per lui è penoso. Persino la pizzeria abituale.


Ma tu non puoi  "fargli vedere il mondo". Lui quel mondo al momento non lo vuole guardare ma quello che in assoluto non va bene e' che non vuole che lo guardi tu.

Vi trovate in una situazione in cui non potete riuscire a comunicare. Lui che appunto vuole stare chiuso. Tu che  (al posto suo) vorresti far vedere il mondo a lui. Ma che al contempo hai paura di guardarlo davanti a lui. Oh. 

Io quello che vedo e' che non sei tu a far guardare lui.
E' lui che alla fine ha ottenuto lo scopo che era quello di veicolare a te il fatto che guardare il mondo sia sbagliato. Tanto e' vero che lo fai di nascosto. Non so. Dubito che il tempo da solo migliori qualcosa. Ma dubito anche che parlarne in modo  "giocoso", soft, per non farlo arrabbiare, sortisca qualche effetto.
Capisco bene il timore di avere uno che diventa fortemente iracondo davanti ai figli. Ma non risolvi con la finta accondiscendenza.
Mio marito arrivò persino a suggerirmi di usare l'ipocrisia. "Quando dico una cosa, fammi un sorriso, anziché contraddirmi". Inutile dirti che ci provai anche, ma non risolsi. Non c'è soluzione se non quella di parlare e agire. Che dirgli "andiamo all'altra pizzeria", e poi vergognarsi di uscire con una amica, non è dialogo. Certo non avere i figli in casa aiuterebbe. Perché purtroppo c'è anche chi, se deve esplodere, non si crea minimamente scrupolo. Il mio giunse al contrario a farsene scudo. E lì capii che la cosa era giunta alla fine.


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Secondo me lei ha paura di far scoppiare la coppia.
> Il ricatto a cui si sottopone le sembra necessario perché tutto sia in equilibrio


Secondo me lei ha paura di fare scoppiare lui. Quando c'è un disagio di questo tipo, la prima cosa da fare e' portarlo all'esterno.
Perché è evidente che da sola non ce la fa. I problemi della coppia vanno tenuti nella coppia se, ed in quanto possibile.
Se non è possibile, la prima cosa da fare e' portarli fuori. Che piaccia, o meno.
E non è necessario dire  "lui ha un problema".
Va benissimo anche  "il problema ce lo ho IO".


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Farmi una Famiglia


Vuoi farti tutti? Anche la nonna e la zia paralitica? E fatti una famiglia,allora! Pevvevtito.....


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> No no c'è qualcosa sotto... per esser cosi "aggressive" nei miei confronti... c'è qualcosa sotto...
> Può importarmi qualcosa che una persona che manco conosco mi trovi giudichi senza conoscermi ???


Sarà sovrappeso....


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu non mi hai mai visto aggressiva:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gaute da süta... Traduzione: togliti da sotto le sue mani...


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Puoi tenere il telo... e se rimani al piano terreno non c'è bisogno che ti sbiotti, basta non entrare in vasca, che puoi tenere il tuo telo senza che nessuno ti dica nulla.... Oddio.. in effetti anche se sali al piano di sopra dove c'è lo scannatoio per le galline... anche li in effetti puoi tenere il telo


Ma durante la Dp, ci vuole o no, sto telo?


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Stare tutti insieme Nudi Uomini e Donne NON è DA CONSIDERARSI TRASGRESSIVO manco per l'anticamera del CERVELLO.... Fidatevi gente
> 
> Smagliaturre
> Cellulite
> ...


Ma chi frequenti ,gente di Villarzilla?


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ahahahahaahahahahah
> 
> La Sala divertimento per le Signore.....
> 
> ...


Ma che è: un casino,bordello a pagamento? Pure pagare per le vecchie galline?   Mah!


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh grazie VERA...
> ti tengo come traduttrice dal Nocciola-Paolo e Paolo-Nocciola ...
> 
> 
> ...


A me per te viene in mente: pirletto bavoso; senza offesa eh!


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Mi piace andar in giro e conquistare, broccolare, provare, tentare...
> 
> Giocarmela...
> 
> e poi le cose si fanno in due...


Con 150 conquisti ....


----------



## stany (8 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Anche in tre, suvvia, perché mettere dei limiti?


Non bastano 150....


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ellapeppa!!


Scherzavo tranquilla [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## oriente70 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ma uno non sposato no si può divertire [emoji41].


----------



## Rosarose (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> alcune volte non mi vuole tra i piedi. Però se dico vado da sola, si aggregga o magari sta a casa a vedere la tv (di solito si aggrega). Se dovessi dire esco un sabato pomeriggio con l'amica non mi parlerebbe per giorni


Ginevra ma è stato sempre così? 
Sai che quella che descrivi è una relazione davvero disfunzionale!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (8 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Scherzavo tranquilla [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Paura, eh....


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quindi sono già coinvolti


 se per coinvolti intendi che sono consapevoli che c'è un problema di gestione è ovvio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ginevra ma è stato sempre così?
> Sai che quella che descrivi è una relazione davvero disfunzionale!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


 prima con i figli piccoli non si poteva vedere io sono sempre stata impegnata con loro,  non ho mai avuto tempo per me.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma tu non puoi  "fargli vedere il mondo". Lui quel mondo al momento non lo vuole guardare ma quello che in assoluto non va bene e' che non vuole che lo guardi tu.
> 
> Vi trovate in una situazione in cui non potete riuscire a comunicare. Lui che appunto vuole stare chiuso. Tu che  (al posto suo) vorresti far vedere il mondo a lui. Ma che al contempo hai paura di guardarlo davanti a lui. Oh.
> 
> ...


 credo che per tutto il tempo che i figli sono stati piccoli, ero molto impegnata e non avevo tempo per me. Questo gli ha permesso di abituarmi al suo modo di vivere.
Ora vorrei un Po di spazi miei. Non è vergogna di dite quel che faccio, ma timore di rendere l'atmosfera famigliare pesante.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> prima con i figli piccoli non si poteva vedere io sono sempre stata impegnata con loro,  non ho mai avuto tempo per me.



 [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]  tutti ( o quasi)abbiamo avuto  figli piccoli e zero tempo per noi ma sono fasi della vita non si protraggono  sopratutto non si estendono al consorte ad etearnum. 
Tuo marito sarà pure malato  ma perché gli permetti di contagiare te e i vostri figli?
Non so quanti anni hai ma non  è mai troppo tardi per respirare  e chi vuole stare in apnea si accomodi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Lo sono eccome. Mi spiace [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] ma si sente, fra le righe, che tuo marito è riuscito a "mettersi in sicurezza" facendo modo che nessuno sfugga al suo controllo e che ; si mai!, si " diverta" visto che lui non ne è capace.
> Che la sua serenità ( parola grossa  detto tu ) dipenda da come ti comporti tu e che persino i vostri figli ti chiedano di fare o non fare, dire o non dire la dice lunga sul clima che si respira in casa.  Un conto è essere infastidita da suo modo di essere , un'altro è che ti ( vi ?) si  chieda di essere come lui.
> Di cosa hai paura ? Sinceramente .....


la responsabilità di addossarmi il fallimento della famiglia.
C'è stata una volta che ero sfinita, è volevo lasciarlo erano pochi anni di matrimonio, ma già un figlio.
Si era disperato e aveva promesso di cambiare. Le famiglie erano terrorizzate che io potessi fare questo colpo di testa.


----------



## Lara3 (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> credo che per tutto il tempo che i figli sono stati piccoli, ero molto impegnata e non avevo tempo per me. Questo gli ha permesso di abituarmi al suo modo di vivere.
> Ora vorrei un Po di spazi miei. Non è vergogna di dite quel che faccio, ma timore di rendere l'atmosfera famigliare pesante.


Mi dispiace . 
Un abbraccio forte.
Il tempo ti mostrerà la soluzione migliore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]  tutti ( o quasi)abbiamo avuto  figli piccoli e zero tempo per noi ma sono fasi della vita non si protraggono  sopratutto non si estendono al consorte ad etearnum.
> Tuo marito sarà pure malato  ma perché gli permetti di contagiare te e i vostri figli?
> Non so quanti anni hai ma non  è mai troppo tardi per respirare  e chi vuole stare in apnea si accomodi.


i miei figli hanno modi di vedere diversi, uno rinuncia a capirlo, l'altro prova pena del loop in cui si trova il padre.
Loro nonostante mi incoraggiano a ritagliarmi degli spazi, vorrebbero trovare una soluzione all'altro problema. Alla fine l'unico è lasciargli credere che tutto è come vuole.


----------



## Mariben (8 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la responsabilità di addossarmi il fallimento della famiglia.
> C'è stata una volta che ero sfinita, è volevo lasciarlo erano pochi anni di matrimonio, ma già un figlio.
> Si era disperato e aveva promesso di cambiare. Le famiglie erano terrorizzate che io potessi fare questo colpo di testa.


Capisco finché tieni tu tiene tutto.

Attenta   pero' che crollano anche i ponti 
E sotto le macerie ci finite tutti.


----------



## Rosarose (9 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Capisco finché tieni tu tiene tutto.
> 
> Attenta   pero' che crollano anche i ponti
> E sotto le macerie ci finite tutti.


Quoto!! Queste donne che si sacrificano fino allo stremo non capiscono che salvaguardarsi, vuol dire salvaguardare i propri figli.
Se dei bambini/ ragazzi possono contare realmente solo su di un genitore che ne sarà di loro se anche questo perde la bussola!!
Un'abbraccio affettuoso a [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

(Leggere quest'ultima parte della discussione in un thread dedicato a un locale per scambisti fa un effetto straniante).


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> (Leggere quest'ultima parte della discussione in un thread dedicato a un locale per scambisti fa un effetto straniante).


Dimostra forse che passiamo sempre a parlare di cose serie?


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dimostra forse che passiamo sempre a parlare di cose serie?


Tutto è serio, se vogliamo, anche lo scambismo. Dipende da come se ne parla, con quali livello di approfondimento e con quali finalità.
Diciamo che è particolare l'accostamento dei problemi di Ginevra, che vive in coppia adeguandosi alle esigenze di un partner che ha creato un clima di oppressione per salvaguardare sé stesso, con l'estrema leggerezza di Paolo78, che vive le relazioni in maniera da escludere qualsiasi vincolo; d'altronde la realtà relazionale è talmente variegata da non poter essere definita in maniera univoca, e questo thread ne è la più concreta dimostrazione.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> T*utto è serio, se vogliamo, anche lo scambismo. Dipende da come se ne parla, con quali livello di approfondimento e con quali finalità.*
> Diciamo che è particolare l'accostamento dei problemi di Ginevra, che vive in coppia adeguandosi alle esigenze di un partner che ha creato un clima di oppressione per salvaguardare sé stesso, con l'estrema leggerezza di Paolo78, che vive le relazioni in maniera da escludere qualsiasi vincolo; d'altronde la realtà relazionale è talmente variegata da non poter essere definita in maniera univoca, e questo thread ne è la più concreta dimostrazione.


quoto


----------



## Darietto (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Tutto è serio, se vogliamo, anche lo  scambismo. Dipende da come se ne parla, con quali livello di  approfondimento e con quali finalità.*
> Diciamo che è particolare l'accostamento dei problemi di Ginevra, che  vive in coppia adeguandosi alle esigenze di un partner che ha creato un  clima di oppressione per salvaguardare sé stesso, con l'estrema  leggerezza di Paolo78, che vive le relazioni in maniera da escludere  qualsiasi vincolo; *d'altronde la realtà relazionale è talmente  variegata da non poter essere definita in maniera univoca, e questo  thread ne è la più concreta dimostrazione*.


Sul primo neretto mi trovi pienamente d'accordo. 

Sul secondo  neretto invece penso dipenda più da un fattore culturale, in questo  caso quello italiano, che non dalle dinamiche naturali e universali  delle realtà relazionali in generale. Essendo bilingue frequento anche  forum inglesi e americani, e posso confermare che le dinamiche di  conversazione sono molto diverse. Soprattutto non c'è quella tendenza a  divagare, a creare confusione. Quando si parla di un determinato  argomento si tende a rimanere su quello. Lo si approfondisce,  arricchisce ecc. ma senza mai allontanarsi dal tema iniziale. Noi  italiani invece tendiamo molto di più a creare caos nelle conversazioni,  e non solo nelle conversazioni. 

L'animazione di Bruno buzzetto penso che renda perfettamente l'idea

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwxWyJU1WY4


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> *Tutto è serio,* se vogliamo, anche lo scambismo. Dipende da come se ne parla, con quali livello di approfondimento e con quali finalità.
> Diciamo che è particolare l'accostamento dei problemi di Ginevra, che vive in coppia adeguandosi alle esigenze di un partner che ha creato un clima di oppressione per salvaguardare sé stesso, con l'estrema leggerezza di Paolo78, che vive le relazioni in maniera da escludere qualsiasi vincolo; d'altronde la realtà relazionale è talmente variegata da non poter essere definita in maniera univoca, e questo thread ne è la più concreta dimostrazione.


non direi.è possibile però  trattare tutto seriamente, è diverso


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto è serio, se vogliamo, anche lo scambismo. Dipende da come se ne parla, con quali livello di approfondimento e con quali finalità.
> Diciamo che è particolare l'accostamento dei problemi di Ginevra, che vive in coppia adeguandosi alle esigenze di un partner che ha creato un clima di oppressione per salvaguardare sé stesso, con l'estrema leggerezza di Paolo78, che vive le relazioni in maniera da escludere qualsiasi vincolo; d'altronde la realtà relazionale è talmente variegata da non poter essere definita in maniera univoca, e questo thread ne è la più concreta dimostrazione.


 invece attraverso paolo vedo una persona come me la svista che potrebbe prendere.
Perchè se ti poni chiaramente che sei disponibili solo per esperienze sessuali , senza intortare, ci sta. Mentre se utilizzi altre leve per il tuo solo compiacimento , non considerando assolutamente la partner ecco che un'esperienza diventa molto negativa.


----------



## Minerva (9 Novembre 2018)

i discorsi di paolo non sono affatto "seri" ma chi ne ha la sensibilità può cercare di trarne qualche spunto sensato


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi.è possibile però  trattare tutto seriamente, è diverso


Sì, il concetto è esattamente questo.


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> (Leggere quest'ultima parte della discussione in un thread dedicato a un locale per scambisti fa un effetto straniante).


Perché appunto LA LEGGI, e per giunta in differita.


----------



## Rosarose (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> invece attraverso paolo vedo una persona come me la svista che potrebbe prendere.
> Perchè se ti poni chiaramente che sei disponibili solo per esperienze sessuali , senza intortare, ci sta. Mentre se utilizzi altre leve per il tuo solo compiacimento , non considerando assolutamente la partner ecco che un'esperienza diventa molto negativa.


Appunto!! Anche io vedo in Paolo una modalità relazionale deviata...e il fastidio che provo a leggere di come si pone è lo stesso che provo leggendo dei comportamenti di tuo marito.
Se Paolo continuerà su questa strada potrà avere tantissimi rapporti sessuali ma Zero relazioni...contento lui!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto è serio, se vogliamo, anche lo scambismo. Dipende da come se ne parla, con quali livello di approfondimento e con quali finalità. Diciamo che è particolare l'accostamento dei problemi di Ginevra, che vive in coppia adeguandosi alle esigenze di un partner che ha creato un clima di oppressione per salvaguardare sé stesso, con l'estrema leggerezza di Paolo78, che vive le relazioni in maniera da escludere qualsiasi vincolo; d'altronde la realtà relazionale è talmente variegata da non poter essere definita in maniera univoca, e questo thread ne è la più concreta dimostrazione.


 Ho come l'impressione che la realtà di Paolo sia più seria infattti di quello che si potrebbe intravedere da una analisi affrettata. La modalità di intrecciare freneticamente relazioni senza voler approfondirne nessuna sembra una forma di paura, di autodifesa perche approfondire significa esporsi, significa uscire dalla corazza della superficialità inebriante ed epicurea che è il recinto di volontario isolamento in cui ci si è rinchiusi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Appunto!! Anche io vedo in Paolo una modalità relazionale deviata...e il fastidio che provo a leggere di come si pone è lo stesso che provo leggendo dei comportamenti di tuo marito.
> Se Paolo continuerà su questa strada potrà avere tantissimi rapporti sessuali ma Zero relazioni...contento lui!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


a gente come Paolo non interessano le relazioni, ogni persona gli da sensazioni diverse, si ciba di questo.

Come dicevo, qui esaspera il suo atteggiamento, o forse lo palesa semplicemente nudo e crudo.

Sicuramente la modalità con le donne è diversa, non otterrebbe nulla altrimenti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che la realtà di Paolo sia più seria infattti di quello che si potrebbe intravedere da una analisi affrettata. La modalità di intrecciare freneticamente relazioni senza voler approfondirne nessuna sembra una forma di paura, di autodifesa perche approfondire significa esporsi, significa uscire dalla corazza della *superficialità inebriante* ed epicurea che è il recinto di volontario isolamento in cui ci si è rinchiusi.


 che alcune volte, lo riporta alla trieste solitudine in cui vive. Ormai è in circolo così vizioso che solo quello è fondamentale, appagamento sessuale.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho come l'impressione che la realtà di Paolo sia più seria infattti di quello che si potrebbe intravedere da una analisi affrettata. La modalità di intrecciare freneticamente relazioni senza voler approfondirne nessuna sembra una forma di paura, di autodifesa perche approfondire significa esporsi, significa uscire dalla corazza della superficialità inebriante ed epicurea che è il recinto di volontario isolamento in cui ci si è rinchiusi.


E se fosse puro e semplice egoismo, che tende a privilegiare il godimento personale?
Un egoismo che porta Paolo a scegliere per sé solo quei rapporti che gli danno piaceresenza assumersi l'onere di entrare in contatto con le persone in maniera più profonda e impegnativa?
A Paolo piace molto il sesso, tanto da vederlo come obiettivo primario in qualsiasi modalità relazionale ed è inevitabile che finisca col rapportarsi con soggetti che fanno valutazioni identiche alle sue, suscitando invece fastidio in tutti gli altri che hanno una diversa scala di valori.
Io non lo trovo patologico, solo molto superficiale nel proporsi.


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> che alcune volte, lo riporta alla trieste solitudine in cui vive. Ormai è in circolo così vizioso che solo quello è fondamentale, appagamento sessuale.


  Esatto.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a gente come Paolo non interessano le relazioni, ogni persona gli da sensazioni diverse, si ciba di questo.
> 
> Come dicevo, qui esaspera il suo atteggiamento, o forse lo palesa semplicemente nudo e crudo.
> 
> Sicuramente la modalità con le donne è diversa, non otterrebbe nulla altrimenti.


:up:


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l
> Si era disperato e aveva promesso di cambiare.


Alle mie amanti, non quelle estemporanee ovviamente,ad un certo punto regalo un 45 giri in vinile di Mia Martini: gli uomini non cambiano.


----------



## spleen (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se fosse puro e semplice egoismo, che tende a privilegiare il godimento personale? Un egoismo che porta Paolo a scegliere per sé solo quei rapporti che gli danno piaceresenza assumersi l'onere di entrare in contatto con le persone in maniera più profonda e impegnativa? A Paolo piace molto il sesso, tanto da vederlo come obiettivo primario in qualsiasi modalità relazionale ed è inevitabile che finisca col rapportarsi con soggetti che fanno valutazioni identiche alle sue, suscitando invece fastidio in tutti gli altri che hanno una diversa scala di valori. Io non lo trovo patologico, solo molto superficiale nel proporsi.


 Tutto potrebbe essere. Credo molto dipenda in sostanza dall' educazione (anche sentimentale) e dalle esperienze di vita personali.  Io penso però che non ci siano esseri umani egoisti in assoluto, semplicemente perchè siamo progettai dall' evoluzione in modo diverso. Chiaramente il mio non vuole essere un giudizio nei suoi confronti, del resto mi sembra una persona simpatica, questo non esclude che abbia dei problemi relazionali. Non sono personalmente convinto del resto che nasconderli perchè - tanto sono affari suoi- oppure -tanto lui è fatto così- sia una risposta. Per me, ripeto, per me. Se qualcuno mi facesse notare una cosa del genere cercherei di approfondire.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Alle mie amanti, non quelle estemporanee ovviamente,ad un certo punto regalo un 45 giri in vinile di Mia Martini: gli uomini non cambiano.


Dovresti regalarlo la prima volta.


----------



## bluestar02 (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti regalarlo la prima volta.


Diciamo dopo 2 o 3 volte che ti vedi

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto potrebbe essere. Credo molto dipenda in sostanza dall' educazione (anche sentimentale) e dalle esperienze di vita personali.  Io penso però che non ci siano esseri umani egoisti in assoluto, semplicemente perchè siamo progettai dall' evoluzione in modo diverso. Chiaramente il mio non vuole essere un giudizio nei suoi confronti, del resto mi sembra una persona simpatica, questo non esclude che abbia dei problemi relazionali. Non sono personalmente convinto del resto che nasconderli perchè - tanto sono affari suoi- oppure -tanto lui è fatto così- sia una risposta. Per me, ripeto, per me. Se qualcuno mi facesse notare una cosa del genere cercherei di approfondire.


Più che egoista è terrorizzato dalle donne. Le manipola per paura di esserne manipolato e questo varrebbe anche se lui fosse un personaggio.


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dovresti regalarlo la prima volta.


Sai che figata lanciarlo a mo' di fresbee dall'elicottero


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che egoista è terrorizzato dalle donne. Le manipola per paura di esserne manipolato e questo varrebbe anche se lui fosse un personaggio.


Lui ha più volte preso le distanze dai traditori.


----------



## Mariben (9 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Appunto!! Anche io vedo in Paolo una modalità relazionale deviata...e* il fastidio che provo a leggere di come si pone è lo stesso che provo leggendo dei comportamenti di tuo marito.*
> Se Paolo continuerà su questa strada potrà avere tantissimi rapporti sessuali ma Zero relazioni...contento lui!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


 I  racconti goderecci di Paolo non  mi infastidiscono,  mi annoiano. 
 Se e perchè lui sia così attratto dal sesso fine a se stesso, se e perchè non riesca a relazionarsi con una donna al di fuori di quell'aspetto mi incuriosisce ma non riesco a "decifrare" lui e il suo modo di porsi. Ne conosco uomini ( e  pure donne ) sifatti  e concordo con chi dice che siano comunque persone profondamente sole ma non manipolatori.
L'atteggiamento del marito di [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] invece mi infastidisce, a dir poco, proprio perchè vomita addosso la sua infelicità a chi gli sta accanto e " pretende" che tutti  se ne facciano carico. Tutti tranne lui.


----------



## Vera (9 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> i discorsi di paolo non sono affatto "seri" ma chi ne ha la sensibilità può cercare di trarne qualche spunto sensato


Esatto. Io parto sempre dal presupposto che si possono prendere spunti di riflessione ed insegnamenti da chiunque.


----------



## Rosarose (9 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> I  racconti goderecci di Paolo non  mi infastidiscono,  mi annoiano.
> Se e perchè lui sia così attratto dal sesso fine a se stesso, se e perchè non riesca a relazionarsi con una donna al di fuori di quell'aspetto mi incuriosisce ma non riesco a "decifrare" lui e il suo modo di porsi. Ne conosco uomini ( e  pure donne ) sifatti  e concordo con chi dice che siano comunque persone profondamente sole ma non manipolatori.
> L'atteggiamento del marito di [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] invece mi infastidisce, a dir poco, proprio perchè vomita addosso la sua infelicità a chi gli sta accanto e " pretende" che tutti  se ne facciano carico. Tutti tranne lui.


Io come spleen vi leggo in entrambi un profondo disturbo relazionale, Paolo lo ammanta di spirito godereccio,  l'altro no!!
Ma povera quella donna che un domani si trovasse invischiata in una relazione con Paolo,[emoji51]

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Perche non ha mai visto un BIBERON cosi a sua disposizione
> e
> Non ha mai fatto sesso in questa maniera cosi trasgressiva
> e
> ...


Sponsor? Socio azionista?


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui ha più volte preso le distanze dai traditori.


Lui non è un traditore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lui non è un traditore.


 temono il tradimento, per questo le loro relazioni sono estremamente superficiali. Sesso, sesso solo sesso


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Lui non è un traditore.


Vero. Lo ha rimarcato diverse volte.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io come spleen vi leggo in entrambi un profondo disturbo relazionale, Paolo lo ammanta di spirito godereccio,  l'altro no!!
> *Ma povera quella donna che un domani si trovasse invischiata in una relazione con Paol*o,[emoji51]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Povera???? 23 cm!!! con una gittata fenomenale!!:sonar::sonar::sonar:


Scherzi a parte: Paolo secondo me è notevolmente gasato (volevo scrivere eccitato ma ho preferito un termine meno evocativo) da quello che fa e ci prende un po' tutti bonariamente per il culo, esattamente come facciamo noi.
Lui probabilmente ci vede estremamente pesanti e frustrati nel rapporto col sesso, che lui invece riesce a vivere senza troppi impicci e in maniera leggera.
In fin dei conti anche col suo modo di fare un po' da quindicenne ci sta aprendo la finestra su un altro modo di vedere le cose.
Può non piacere, ma già sapere che esiste un'altro tipo di sguardo nei confronti del sesso e delle relazioni e che questo può trovare persone che ne sono entusiaste non è del tutto inutile ai fini della discussione.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *temono* il tradimento, per questo le loro relazioni sono estremamente superficiali. Sesso, sesso solo sesso


Io conoscevo di vista un ragazzo che veniva nella parte trasgressiva della spiaggia dove andavamo per incontrare coppie in cui fare il terzo.
Era fidanzato, ma avendo voglia di divertirsi con certe situazioni si metteva in contatto con gli coppie tramite i soliti  annunci on line e si incontrava lì.
La fidanzata ovviamente non sapeva nulla.
L'unica caratteristica comune a chi partecipa a certe pratiche è la disinvoltura nell'approccio col sesso.


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lui non ha mai sensi di colpa


Ginevra , sei innamorata...


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Mia moglie ha le sue amiche i suoi hobbies SPA massaggi  etc trovo assurdo ed inutile controllare o proibire anche perché lei fa cose sempre sensate.


Mai dire mai....


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, è una vita normale per chi accetta questo tipo di vita.
> Io la vorrei senza avere problemi, se pensi che questo condiziona anche i figli, sono loro che se io esco una sera a cean con gruppo sportivo , si attivano affinchè lui non rimanga solo per evitare discussioni.
> 
> Io sarei dovuta uscire questo venerdi, ma i miei figli non ci saranno, io ho rinviato. Sembra assurdo, ma ti garantisco che mettiamo in piedi tattiche per evitare situazioni di merda.


Ma scopate ancora?


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io sono seriamente preoccupata il giorno che andrà in pensione


Eccone naltra... Tipico: vorrà dire che ti chiederà di seguirti al mercato o dalla parrucchiera; ma poi si stuferà!


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io obbligherei i miei figli a uscire. Non è mica un bambino, Sta a casa da solo o esce ma non sono problemi tuoi.
> Non riesco a entrare in questo meccanismo e soprattutto la cosa grave e che stai facendo entrare anche i tuoi figli in questo.
> A me sembra surreale che non posso uscire soprattutto se non ho figli piccoli da accudire (oddio io sono sempre uscita, come del resto lui, anche con i figli piccoli, organizzandomi per tempo)
> Sul grassetto: quindi non è normale se devi accettarla.


È normale per lei! 
Comunque quoto ciò che dici.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io conoscevo di vista un ragazzo che veniva nella parte trasgressiva della spiaggia dove andavamo per incontrare coppie in cui fare il terzo.
> Era fidanzato, ma avendo voglia di divertirsi con certe situazioni si metteva in contatto con gli coppie tramite i soliti  annunci on line e si incontrava lì.
> La fidanzata ovviamente non sapeva nulla.
> L'unica caratteristica comune a chi partecipa a certe pratiche è la disinvoltura nell'approccio col sesso.


Vabbè ma è come dire che chi pesa 250kg o 38kg è una persona come le altre, a parte il rapporto con il cibo.


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se fosse puro e semplice egoismo, che tende a privilegiare il godimento personale?
> Un egoismo che porta Paolo a scegliere per sé solo quei rapporti che gli danno piaceresenza assumersi l'onere di entrare in contatto con le persone in maniera più profonda e impegnativa?
> A Paolo piace molto il sesso, tanto da vederlo come obiettivo primario in qualsiasi modalità relazionale ed è inevitabile che finisca col rapportarsi con soggetti che fanno valutazioni identiche alle sue, suscitando invece fastidio in tutti gli altri che hanno una diversa scala di valori.
> Io non lo trovo patologico, solo molto superficiale nel proporsi.


La penso esattamente come te.


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutto potrebbe essere. Credo molto dipenda in sostanza dall' educazione (anche sentimentale) e dalle esperienze di vita personali.  Io penso però che non ci siano esseri umani egoisti in assoluto, semplicemente perchè siamo progettai dall' evoluzione in modo diverso. Chiaramente il mio non vuole essere un giudizio nei suoi confronti, del resto mi sembra una persona simpatica, questo non esclude che abbia dei problemi relazionali. Non sono personalmente convinto del resto che nasconderli perchè - tanto sono affari suoi- oppure -tanto lui è fatto così- sia una risposta. Per me, ripeto, per me. Se qualcuno mi facesse notare una cosa del genere cercherei di approfondire.


Il fatto è ,per sua stessa ammissione, che sono dieci anni che conosce questa vita! Che gli è successo fino ai trent'anni? Se uno è così , lo è maggiormente a venti anni ...Ora , non è mai stato sposato, come dice; vuoi vedere che è stato vittima di un tradimento in un fidanzamento pluriennale finalizzato al matrimonio? Del resto, scrivere dentro un forum di tradimenti poco ci azzecca con l'esternazione di performance sessuali delle quali ci informa; se non in chiave 
	
	



```

```
 anche inconsciamente relativa al tema del forum, appunto. Quello che vuole far sapere sono le conquiste ,la corruzione di donne sposate , quasi una rivincita decennale che si protrarrà fino a quando terminerà le potenzialità del biberon, oppure ,più difficilmente,si lascerà coinvolgere empaticamente da qualche donna in cerca di relazioni serie ,a cui vada bene il "vizietto" del nostro (l'unica che aveva trovato era sposata e con due figli e voleva solo evadere e sperimentare con lui,non una situazione "seria"). Ed il voler trovare una fanciulla (molto più giovane quindi) , da corrompere asservendola ai suoi riti e ritmi, forse testimonia l'intento di riavvolgere una pellicola ritornando alle origini delle sue "depravazioni" per restituire un torto subito appunto, dieci quindici anni addietro, da una che oggi magari è sposata e con figli e che lo cornificò in quel periodo.Non dovrebbe essere nemmeno molto difficile,stante che il discrimine all'inclinazione a pratiche come le racconta, non sia l'età,non solo almeno; forse invece è proprio lui che vorrebbe ma, al contempo si frena ,anche se capisco che a quarant'anni un uomo che ambisca alla ventenne difficilmente trova riscontro. I dieci anni sabbatici li ha bruciati,ora forse gli conviene trovsrsi una brava donna con cui eventualmente condividere i suoi passatempi trasgressivi.Ma il rischio diviene alto nel tentare di istituzionalizzare certe pratiche : metti che poi lei si innamori di un altro biberon!


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che egoista è terrorizzato dalle donne. Le manipola per paura di esserne manipolato e questo varrebbe anche se lui fosse un personaggio.


Concordo


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> temono il tradimento, per questo le loro relazioni sono estremamente superficiali. Sesso, sesso solo sesso


Concordo


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io conoscevo di vista un ragazzo che veniva nella parte trasgressiva della spiaggia dove andavamo per incontrare coppie in cui fare il terzo.
> Era fidanzato, ma avendo voglia di divertirsi con certe situazioni si metteva in contatto con gli coppie tramite i soliti  annunci on line e si incontrava lì.
> La fidanzata ovviamente non sapeva nulla.
> L'unica caratteristica comune a chi partecipa a certe pratiche è la disinvoltura nell'approccio col sesso.


Ma, alla fine ,sto terzo ,dopo più puntate in quella parte di spiaggia , l'avete trovato?


----------



## Foglia (9 Novembre 2018)

A Paolo fischieranno un po' le orecchie, immagino....


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma scopate ancora?


certo


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Io conoscevo di vista un ragazzo che veniva nella parte trasgressiva della spiaggia dove andavamo per incontrare coppie in cui fare il terzo.
> Era fidanzato, ma avendo voglia di divertirsi con certe situazioni si metteva in contatto con gli coppie tramite i soliti  annunci on line e si incontrava lì.
> La fidanzata ovviamente non sapeva nulla.
> L'unica caratteristica comune a chi partecipa a certe pratiche è la disinvoltura nell'approccio col sesso.


Scusa non ho capito: andavate per incontrare coppie in cui fare il terzo. Non ho capito cosa intendi dire.


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo


Ma lo fai per non creare discussioni oppure per piacere ?
Come riesci a farlo con una persona che voleva lasciarti ?


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ma, alla fine ,sto terzo ,dopo più puntate in quella parte di spiaggia , l'avete trovato?


Mai interessato a certe cose.


----------



## danny (9 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Scusa non ho capito: andavate per incontrare coppie in cui fare il terzo. Non ho capito cosa intendi dire.


Noi andavamo a prendere il sole nella zona dove si fa solo quello e frequentata da persone a cui interessa solo quello.
Poi ci sono altre zone e altre persone che hanno altri interessi e che devono passare necessariamente  dalla parte dove siamo noi, per cui finisci anche per conoscerle.
Di vista, 4 chiacchiere, nulla più, ma già ti fai un'idea.


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Mai interessato a certe cose.


Hai scritto: "dove andavamo,per incontrare il terzo..."


----------



## stany (9 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai scritto: "dove andavamo,per incontrare coppie con cui fare  il terzo..."


----------



## Lara3 (9 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Hai scritto: "dove andavamo,per incontrare coppie con cui fare  il terzo..."


Dai Danny .... confessa !


----------



## danny (10 Novembre 2018)

In effetti, senza virgole, quello che ho scritto nel post che citate può essere interpretato in più modi.
Colpa mia e della velocità con cui ho scritto il post senza poi rileggerlo. 
Mai cercato nulla in quella spiaggia se non sole e caldo estivi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti, senza virgole, quello che ho scritto nel post che citate può essere interpretato in più modi.
> Colpa mia e della velocità con cui ho scritto il post senza poi rileggerlo.
> Mai cercato nulla in quella spiaggia se non sole e caldo estivi.


eh si buonanotte, dicono tutti così:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma lo fai per non creare discussioni oppure per piacere ?
> Come riesci a farlo con una persona che voleva lasciarti ?


sai la maggior difficoltà è quando si comporta male. Molto più difficile se non ti senti rispettata su altri fronti.


----------



## stany (10 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sai la maggior difficoltà è quando si comporta male. Molto più difficile se non ti senti rispettata su altri fronti.


Comunque confermi di restare non tanto per i figli,nemmeno per lui ,"che non ha nessuno", ma per te!
Se lui mantiene il minimo sindacale nell'empatia con te, andrete dritti come un treno per lustri e lustri....


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Comunque confermi di restare non tanto per i figli,nemmeno per lui ,"che non ha nessuno", ma per te!
> Se lui mantiene il minimo sindacale nell'empatia con te, andrete dritti come un treno per lustri e lustri....


 ma se non ci fossero stati i figli mica sarei rimasta, a fare che. Sarebbe finita già da 20 anni minimo


----------



## stany (10 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma se non ci fossero stati i figli mica sarei rimasta, a fare che. Sarebbe finita già da 20 anni minimo


Tra altri venti ne avranno quaranta....


----------



## Bruja (10 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Tra altri venti ne avranno quaranta....



Lapidaria questa frase... fa passare un senso di inutilità...


----------



## stany (10 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lapidaria questa frase... fa passare un senso di inutilità...


Un senso delle cose , in concreto, più che di inutilità; se per inutile si intende lottare coi mulini a vento .Ma anche don Chisciotte era convinto di sconfiggere le pale dei mulini; e comunque quella per lui era la sua vita, il suo mondo,la sua visione.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Novembre 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> BBW?


Cicciona.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Novembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma il problema è ... se dovessi scendere d'età, riuscirei a convincere una ragazza più giovane a fare certe porcate ?
> Per me sono importanti, più che altro organizzare e frequentare, poi non è che ho proprio bisogno di interagire...


Sì certo, perché?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E se fosse puro e semplice egoismo, che tende a privilegiare il godimento personale?
> Un egoismo che porta Paolo a scegliere per sé solo quei rapporti che gli danno piaceresenza assumersi l'onere di entrare in contatto con le persone in maniera più profonda e impegnativa?
> A Paolo piace molto il sesso, tanto da vederlo come obiettivo primario in qualsiasi modalità relazionale ed è inevitabile che finisca col rapportarsi con soggetti che fanno valutazioni identiche alle sue, suscitando invece fastidio in tutti gli altri che hanno una diversa scala di valori.
> Io non lo trovo patologico, solo molto superficiale nel proporsi.


Più che altro inaridisce.


----------



## disincantata (11 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fa bene. Rafforza la disfunzionalità.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi, è una vita normale per chi accetta questo tipo di vita.
> Io la vorrei senza avere problemi, se pensi che questo condiziona anche i figli, sono loro che se io esco una sera a cean con gruppo sportivo , si attivano affinchè lui non rimanga solo per evitare discussioni.
> 
> Io sarei dovuta uscire questo venerdi, ma i miei figli non ci saranno, io ho rinviato. Sembra assurdo, ma ti garantisco che mettiamo in piedi tattiche per evitare situazioni di merda.


E cosa  farai quando i tuoi figli saranno fuori casa?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche io lo faccio ancora con i miei, e lo faccio pure con mio marito.
> Mi vedo alcune volte di pomeriggio con un'amica che lui disapprova. ma a me simpatica. E solo mia amica.
> Quando esco con lei, lo facciamo di pomeriggio e mio marito non lo sa.
> Tu dirai è follia, vero, ma ti garantisco che viene fuori un putiferio se lo dico.
> ...


E c'è un motivo basato sui rapporti di forza per cui non senti di fare questo, o è solo dovuto ad esempio all'educazione che tu hai ricevuto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> E cosa  farai quando i tuoi figli saranno fuori casa?


non lo so. Intanto vivo il momento


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Novembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E c'è un motivo basato sui rapporti di forza per cui non senti di fare questo, o è solo dovuto ad esempio all'educazione che tu hai ricevuto?


 non si tratta di discutere al momento ma un serie di dispetti che logorano.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si tratta di discutere al momento ma un serie di dispetti che logorano.


Tra due persone adulte non esistono i dispetti. Tra due persone adulte esiste il misurarsi per gestire un rapporto di forza. Ripeto la domanda: ti senti di tollerare l'atteggiamento che tu definisci dispettoso, in virtù del fatto che combatterlo ti porterebbe problemi dal punto di vista dei rapporti di forza interni alla tua vita, o è semplicemente un corollario del ruolo di moglie a cui si è stata educata?
Guarda che non ti sto giudicando. Figurati se posso giudicare qualcuno che preferisce fregare il prossimo che andare allo scontro. Però mi interessa capire. Ci sono mille motivi per girare intorno ad un ostacolo. Può essere troppo costoso, troppo scombussolante dal punto di vista degli effetti, 1000 motivi. Basta che sono motivi tuoi e non motivi che ti hanno messo in testa terze persone, genitori inclusi.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si tratta di discutere al momento ma un serie di dispetti che logorano.


Tra due persone adulte non esistono i dispetti. Tra due persone adulte esiste il misurarsi per gestire un rapporto di forza. Ripeto la domanda: ti senti di tollerare l'atteggiamento che tu definisci dispettoso, in virtù del fatto che combatterlo ti porterebbe problemi dal punto di vista dei rapporti di forza interni alla tua vita, o è semplicemente un corollario del ruolo di moglie a cui si è stata educata?
Guarda che non ti sto giudicando. Figurati se posso giudicare qualcuno che preferisce fregare il prossimo che andare allo scontro. Però mi interessa capire. Ci sono mille motivi per girare intorno ad un ostacolo. Può essere troppo costoso, troppo scombussolante dal punto di vista degli effetti, 1000 motivi. Basta che sono motivi tuoi e non motivi che ti hanno messo in testa terze persone, genitori inclusi. terze persone, genitori inclusi.


----------



## stany (11 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non si tratta di discutere al momento ma un serie di dispetti che logorano.


È indubbio che stai subendo, ma che ti accontenti anche , però .


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È indubbio che stai subendo, ma che ti accontenti anche , però .


Non so se si accontenta ma sicuramente fa  suo gioco assecondandolo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tra due persone adulte non esistono i dispetti. Tra due persone adulte esiste il misurarsi per gestire un rapporto di forza. Ripeto la domanda: ti senti di tollerare l'atteggiamento che tu definisci dispettoso, in virtù del fatto che combatterlo ti porterebbe problemi dal punto di vista dei rapporti di forza interni alla tua vita, o è semplicemente un corollario del ruolo di moglie a cui si è stata educata?Guarda che non ti sto giudicando. Figurati se posso giudicare qualcuno che preferisce fregare il prossimo che andare allo scontro. Però mi interessa capire. Ci sono mille motivi per girare intorno ad un ostacolo. Può essere troppo costoso, troppo scombussolante dal punto di vista degli effetti, 1000 motivi. Basta che sono motivi tuoi e non motivi che ti hanno messo in testa terze persone, genitori inclusi. terze persone, genitori inclusi.


 I dispetti non li tollero più ora. Prima ne ero succube e per evitarli avrei dovuto dare un taglio netto. Li ho sopportati con grande fatica. Ora sono blandi al confronto.Certe situazioni le reputavo parte integrante del ruolo di moglie.Col tempo mi rendo conto di sentirmi soffocare, porprio perchi la figliolanza è grande, certi compromessi non riesco più a digerirli.Tuttavia il mio resistere è dettato da un fattore educativo.Se  avessi rotto il mio matrimonio, la colpa sarebbe stata mia, totalmente.Un peso non solo morale. Mentre le famiglie si sarebbero fatte in 4 per aiutarci nei momenti di crisi. Mi sarei trovata con 2 figli da sola.Mi rendo conto, oggi, che la serenità di tutti è dovuta a me. Sono l'ago della bilancia.Il mio senso di responsabilità ha prevalso, sul mio stare bene.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> È indubbio che stai subendo, ma che ti accontenti anche , però .


scelgo di mantenere in piedi una famiglia.
Secondo te , tutte le separazioni e divorzi a cosa sono dovuti.
A mio avviso al non volersi accontentare, al voler di più per se stessi.
La felicità è un attimo. Valutare se si vuol rincorrere un'utopia o stabilizzare una realtà è fondamentale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non so se si accontenta ma sicuramente fa  suo gioco assecondandolo


 era molto peggio 15 anni fa. Assecondarlo o meglio trovare una soluzione per far crescere i figli sereni è stata la mia priorità.


----------



## Bruja (12 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> era molto peggio 15 anni fa. Assecondarlo o meglio trovare una soluzione per far crescere i figli sereni è stata la mia priorità.



Ho troppo rispetto per le decisioni altrui prese dentro la pelle degli eventi, da fuori è facile credere quale sia la soluzione, quindi mi astengo... ripeto mi astengo, non mi sento di esprimere giudizi, ma alla fine... che tristezza. 
A volte prendiamo decisioni in virtù di quello che riteniamo il benessere primario altrui, ma mettiamo in conto molto vagamente quanto ci costerà... e la vita il conto lo presenta sempre.  
Bisogna decidere se avere rimorsi o rimpianti... anzi fra sacrificio o affrancamento, ed in questo gioco non è consentita la mossa del cavallo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho troppo rispetto per le decisioni altrui prese dentro la pelle degli eventi, da fuori è facile credere quale sia la soluzione, quindi mi astengo... ripeto mi astengo, non mi sento di esprimere giudizi, ma alla fine... che tristezza.
> A volte prendiamo decisioni in virtù di quello che riteniamo il benessere primario altrui, ma mettiamo in conto molto vagamente quanto ci costerà... e la vita il conto lo presenta sempre.
> Bisogna decidere se avere rimorsi o rimpianti... anzi fra sacrificio o affrancamento, ed in questo gioco non è consentita la mossa del cavallo...


 il prezzo sarà salato, ma alla fine l'ho fatto per una giusta causa sicuramente non egoistica.
Mi sono anche chiesta se scegliendo pensando alla sola mia felicità, non mi sarei trovata pentita di aver agito troppo impulsivamente.
Insomma un colpo di testa per nulla, dove tutti sarebbero stati infelici


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il prezzo sarà salato, ma alla fine l'ho fatto per una giusta causa sicuramente non egoistica.
> Mi sono anche chiesta se scegliendo pensando alla sola mia felicità, non mi sarei trovata pentita di aver agito troppo impulsivamente.
> Insomma un colpo di testa per nulla, dove tutti sarebbero stati infelici


Perché tu ci hai descritto un luna park.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché tu ci hai descritto un luna park.


 dove non ci si diverte


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dove non ci si diverte


Appunto. Ero sarcastica.
Con il tempo, senza intervento medico, nessuno migliora, anzi peggiora.
Non credere di trovarti poi in prossimità dei 60/70 di poter mollare un coniuge sopportato per decenni, proprio quando la salute fisica lo abbandonerà.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il prezzo sarà salato, ma alla fine l'ho fatto per una giusta causa sicuramente non egoistica.
> Mi sono anche chiesta se scegliendo pensando alla sola mia felicità, non mi sarei trovata pentita di aver agito troppo impulsivamente.
> Insomma un colpo di testa per nulla, dove tutti sarebbero stati infelici


Però si può tenere in piedi una famiglia (nel senso di non separarti) e conrtunuare a vivere


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Ero sarcastica.
> Con il tempo, senza intervento medico, nessuno migliora, anzi peggiora.
> Non credere di trovarti poi in prossimità dei 60/70 di poter mollare un coniuge sopportato per decenni, proprio quando la salute fisica lo abbandonerà.


Ma poi io da figlia non sarei mai felice di vedere mia madre messa così ne che x noi abbia scelto di vivere in tale modo 

Mia mamma è rimasta vedova molto giovane.
Una volta mi ha confessato un amore nato dopo 5 anni dalla morte di mio Papà e che lei non ha vissuto perché temeva il mio giudizio

Mi ha fatto tanto tanto male questa cosa 

E anche vero che le teste sono cambiate mia mamma era molto più immolata per la famiglia di quanto mai lo sia stata io Che però sono più serena di quanto non fosse lei parole sue
E più che età credo si tratti di carattere ho amiche che vivono matrimoni così in nome dei figli e molte non lavorano pure motivo in più 
Altre che hsnno matrimonio bianco ma bianco davvero da anni e accettano

Per la mia testa e impensabile frustrante ma x loro forse no

Alla fine si dice che si sceglie x i figli o i soldi ma credo invece si scelga x se stessi la cosa meno complicata 

Separarsi è dura si resta soli spesso x un po' si cambusno amicizie abitudini si ricomincia da capo tutto per chi vive una, quotidianità con il marito credo sua una bella botta se lo è stato x me che vivo sola da sempre no? 
Non facile.


----------



## void (12 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il prezzo sarà salato, ma alla fine l'ho fatto per una giusta causa sicuramente non egoistica.
> Mi sono anche chiesta se scegliendo pensando alla sola mia felicità, non mi sarei trovata pentita di aver agito troppo impulsivamente.
> Insomma un colpo di testa per nulla, dove tutti sarebbero stati infelici



In linea di massima c'è sempre qualcosa di egoistico in quello che facciamo, una linea sottile che ci fa scegliere per quello che riteniamo il male minore. E', sintetizzando, l'istinto di conservazione. In alcuni casi il senso del dovere stesso, il sentirsi leali ad un progetto ed ad un impegno preso, può diventare lo scopo della nostra vita. E per quello scopo ci si sacrifica, si rinuncia a tutto il resto, perché alla fine della giornata ci si guarda allo specchio e si sente che non potremmo essere diversi da così.
E' una cosa molto personale, difficile da capire se non sei fatto in un certo modo. Difficile da spiegare agli altri se non sei come loro.
Si viene fraintesi, si passa per vigliacchi, incapaci di prendere in mano il proprio destino. Come se ci fosse un modo solo per gestire la propria vita.
Io non dico che si sia giusto o sbagliato essere così, ma ti capisco. In circostanze del tutto diverse ho fatto scelte analoghe. 
Ci sono giornate, parlo per me, in cui ti disprezzi per non aver saputo spezzare quella catena. Poi momenti in cui capisci che spezzare quella catena, non ti renderebbe libero, ma condannato a vagare con il tuo moncone attaccato al braccio.


----------



## stany (12 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> scelgo di mantenere in piedi una famiglia.
> Secondo te , tutte le separazioni e divorzi a cosa sono dovuti.
> A mio avviso al non volersi accontentare, al voler di più per se stessi.
> La felicità è un attimo. Valutare se si vuol rincorrere un'utopia o stabilizzare una realtà è fondamentale.


Mah....alla fine, ripeto, ti accontenti perché in fondo a modo tuo, vostro, state bene così. Ed anche l'intimità sessuale che perdura lo dimostra...


----------



## Moni (12 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....alla fine, ripeto, ti accontenti perché in fondo a modo tuo, vostro, state bene così. Ed anche l'intimità sessuale che perdura lo dimostra...


Ma certo se stai male davvero te ne vai 
Una darebbe di matto lei invece no tutto qui come x tutte le cose
Facciamo  lavori diversi abbiamo vite diverse e scelte pure


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....alla fine, ripeto, ti accontenti perché in fondo a modo tuo, vostro, state bene così. Ed anche l'intimità sessuale che perdura lo dimostra...


 se fossi arrivata al punto di non tollerare di essere tocca sarei andata via.


----------



## stany (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se fossi arrivata al punto di non tollerare di essere tocca sarei andata via.


Appunto....


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Infatti la cosa che a me ha sempre stupito è leggere determinate cose di un compagno ( non mi riferisco solo a Ginevra ma a tante altre storie) e poi riuscire ad avere intimità.


----------



## Moni (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti la cosa che a me ha sempre stupito è leggere determinate cose di un compagno ( non mi riferisco solo a Ginevra ma a tante altre storie) e poi riuscire ad avere intimità.


Anche io non so come sia possibile eppure capita spesso
Io non riuscirei a toccarlo manco più con il cotton fioc 

Boh


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti la cosa che a me ha sempre stupito è *leggere* determinate cose di un compagno ( non mi riferisco solo a Ginevra ma a tante altre storie) e poi riuscire ad avere intimità.


Le lamentela sui compagni sono una costante.
Sono sfoghi. Si trova sempre qualcosa che non va in chi ci sta accanto.
Poi evidentemente c'è anche qualcosa che va, perché altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché la coppia continua a resistere.
Io, più che agli sfoghi, pongo attenzione alla vita che conduce la persona che li fa.
Se col marito scopa, se riesce a uscire ugualmente e a fare quello che vuole, penso che non vada poi così male.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Le lamentela sui compagni sono una costante.
> Sono sfoghi. Si trova sempre qualcosa che non va in chi ci sta accanto.
> Poi evidentemente c'è anche qualcosa che va, perché altrimenti non si spiegherebbe perché la coppia continua a resistere.
> Io, più che agli sfoghi, pongo attenzione alla vita che conduce la persona che li fa.
> Se col marito scopa, se riesce a uscire ugualmente e a fare quello che vuole, penso che non vada poi così male.


Ci sono sfoghi e sfoghi
Se non sono libera di farmi fare un msssaggio, di uscire sola, di stare con un’amica posso anchd accettarlo per tenere in piedi la famiglia ma con il  cazzo chi poi ci sono quando vuoi scopare
Idem in molti casi in cui si è subito tradimenti pesanti e imilianti. Poi giustamente ognuno vive il sesso a modo suo. Io non riuscirei a desiderare qualcuno che mi tratta così. E se non desidero non faccio sesso per far contento nessuno 
E ribadisco questo non  c’entra  Nulla con restare o separarsi


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci sono sfoghi e sfoghi
> Se non sono libera di farmi fare un msssaggio, di uscire sola, di stare con un’amica posso anchd accettarlo per tenere in piedi la famiglia ma con il  cazzo chi poi ci sono quando vuoi scopare
> Idem in molti casi in cui si è subito tradimenti pesanti e imilianti. Poi giustamente ognuno vive il sesso a modo suo. Io non riuscirei a desiderare qualcuno che mi tratta così. E se non desidero non faccio sesso per far contento nessuno
> E ribadisco questo non  c’entra  Nulla con restare o separarsi


Si vede che qualcosa di lui le piace ancora.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ci sono sfoghi e sfoghiSe non sono libera di farmi fare un msssaggio, di uscire sola, di stare con un’amica posso anchd accettarlo per tenere in piedi la famiglia ma con il  cazzo chi poi ci sono quando vuoi scopareIdem in molti casi in cui si è subito tradimenti pesanti e imilianti. Poi giustamente ognuno vive il sesso a modo suo. Io non riuscirei a desiderare qualcuno che mi tratta così. E se non desidero non faccio sesso per far contento nessuno E ribadisco questo non  c’entra  Nulla con restare o separarsi


questo è anche accaduto, ma è un farsi ripicche che non porta a nulla se non a esasperare.Certe cose vanno chiarite senza altre interferenze


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Si vede che qualcosa di lui le piace ancora.


 nonostante tutto gli voglio bene, certo l'attrazione non è quella di un tempo. Ma l'affetto ha un ruolo importante.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> In linea di massima c'è sempre qualcosa di egoistico in quello che facciamo, una linea sottile che ci fa scegliere per quello che riteniamo il male minore. E', sintetizzando, l'istinto di conservazione. In alcuni casi il senso del dovere stesso, il sentirsi leali ad un progetto ed ad un impegno preso, può diventare lo scopo della nostra vita. E per quello scopo ci si sacrifica, si rinuncia a tutto il resto, perché alla fine della giornata ci si guarda allo specchio e si sente che non potremmo essere diversi da così.
> E' una cosa molto personale, difficile da capire se non sei fatto in un certo modo. Difficile da spiegare agli altri se non sei come loro.
> Si viene fraintesi, si passa per vigliacchi, incapaci di prendere in mano il proprio destino. Come se ci fosse un modo solo per gestire la propria vita.
> Io non dico che si sia giusto o sbagliato essere così, ma ti capisco. In circostanze del tutto diverse ho fatto scelte analoghe.
> Ci sono giornate, parlo per me, in cui ti disprezzi per non aver saputo spezzare quella catena. Poi momenti in cui capisci che spezzare quella catena, non ti renderebbe libero, ma condannato a vagare con il tuo moncone attaccato al braccio.


 io ormai ci convivo con questi dubbi, se sto facendo bene o male.Intanto il tempo passa.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nonostante tutto gli voglio bene, certo l'attrazione non è quella di un tempo. Ma l'affetto ha un ruolo importante.


è il tuo equilibrio.e francamente non ci vedo maggiore precarietà rispetto ad altre storie qui


----------



## oriente70 (13 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il tuo equilibrio.e francamente non ci vedo maggiore precarietà rispetto ad altre storie qui


Si ma fino a quando potrà aggirare l'ostacolo [emoji41]?


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> è il tuo equilibrio.e francamente non ci vedo maggiore precarietà rispetto ad altre storie qui


credo che tutti i matrimoni abbiano dei problemi, tutto sta a scegliere se voler continuare o meno.


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Si ma fino a quando potrà aggirare l'ostacolo [emoji41]?


fino a quando lo riterrà opportuno .come succede sempre, del resto


----------



## Minerva (13 Novembre 2018)

ci sta che le si espongano pareri sensati che hanno anche il pregio dell'esperienza di molti , dopodiché però i vari che tristezza , io mai nella vita etc, secondo me , sono gratuiti in un ambito in cui ognuno vive i suoi problemi e i suoi compromessi


----------



## danny (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nonostante tutto gli voglio bene, certo l'attrazione non è quella di un tempo. Ma l'affetto ha un ruolo importante.


:up:


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è anche accaduto, ma è un farsi ripicche che non porta a nulla se non a esasperare.Certe cose vanno chiarite senza altre interferenze


Ma tu intendi per ripicca quello che (credo) [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] intenda per calo del desiderio.
La ripicca è infantile, inutile e dannosa. Il calo del desiderio è legittimo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> questo è anche accaduto, ma è un farsi ripicche che non porta a nulla se non a esasperare.Certe cose vanno chiarite senza altre interferenze


Ma non è una ripicca
È proprio che se mi tratti così di sicuro non ti desidero
Ripicca è vorrei fare sesso con te e volontariamente non lo faccio per farti un torto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma tu intendi per ripicca quello che (credo) [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] intenda per calo del desiderio.
> La ripicca è infantile, inutile e dannosa. Il calo del desiderio è legittimo


Esatto
Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta che le si espongano pareri sensati che hanno anche il pregio dell'esperienza di molti , dopodiché però i vari che tristezza , io mai nella vita etc, secondo me , sono gratuiti in un ambito in cui ognuno vive i suoi problemi e i suoi compromessi


Molto probabilmente c’è chi non vivrebbe  mai un matrimonio come il mio. Credo che sia legittimo che ognuno sappia cosa può o non può tollerare


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

Riflettevo con più ampio respiro  (e' una riflessione partita dalla mia personale esperienza) sul concetto di limite, utile, comodo, contingentato. Affetto e amore. Passione... Ma vabbè, che quella passa .

Beh... So che ci crederete più o meno tutti se dico che a prendere le nostre storie (più o meno tutte o quasi) a modello dell'umano destino dal giorno del fatidico  "si" in poi.... L'umanità sarebbe destinata all'estinzione.
Ma di corsa anche eh 

Invece siamo tutti comunque qui a raccontarcela, guarda un po'  

Boh....
Direi che oltrepassato un certo punto, qualsiasi decisione sia stata presa, e' la  "fortuna dei ciucchi", che ci aiuta.
Purtroppo in certe cose, come la fai la azzecchi e la sbagli


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è una ripicca
> È proprio che se mi tratti così di sicuro non ti desidero
> Ripicca è vorrei fare sesso con te e volontariamente non lo faccio per farti un torto


 non tutti ricevono il messaggio giusto, per questo ti dico si veste di ripicca


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ma tu intendi per ripicca quello che (credo) [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] intenda per calo del desiderio.
> La ripicca è infantile, inutile e dannosa. Il calo del desiderio è legittimo


come dicevo a Nocciola, non è semplice, con alcune persone far passare dei messaggi


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come dicevo a Nocciola, non è semplice, con alcune persone far passare dei messaggi


I messaggi passano. E' che poi tornano anche indietro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> I messaggi passano. E' che poi tornano anche indietro.


passano con interpretazioni strettamente personali


----------



## ologramma (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Infatti la cosa che a me ha sempre stupito è leggere determinate cose di un compagno ( non mi riferisco solo a Ginevra ma a tante altre storie) e poi riuscire ad avere intimità.


magari o come dire :campa cavallo che l'erba cresce
c'avemo messo la pietra sopra:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non tutti ricevono il messaggio giusto, per questo ti dico si veste di ripicca


E ancora una voltz ti preoccupi di come lo riceve lui il messaggio. Tu sii chiara poi lui lo recepisca come crede e chi se frega.
Tu lo desideri? Allora fai bene a farci sesso.
Non lo desideri? Non ho idea di come si possa fare sesso senza desiderio per far contenti 
Poi ripeto ancora una volta che ognuno ha i suoi limiti e non siamo tutti uguali. 
Io non ci farei sesso e non per ripicca ma perché non stimo ne desidero chi vuole limitare e dirigere la mia vita e se si incazza si scazza


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ancora una voltz ti preoccupi di come lo riceve lui il messaggio. Tu sii chiara poi lui lo recepisca come crede e chi se frega.
> Tu lo desideri? Allora fai bene a farci sesso.
> Non lo desideri? Non ho idea di come si possa fare sesso senza desiderio per far contenti
> Poi ripeto ancora una volta che ognuno ha i suoi limiti e non siamo tutti uguali.
> Io non ci farei sesso e non per ripicca ma perché non stimo ne desidero chi vuole limitare e dirigere la mia vita e se si incazza si scazza


Il problema è che così facendo rende per lei meno vivibile una situazione che sceglie comunque di vivere.
E' un boomerang. Se non metti in conto l'eventualità di salutarlo, non so fino a che punto convenga. E lei quella eventualità la esclude.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ancora una voltz ti preoccupi di come lo riceve lui il messaggio. Tu sii chiara poi lui lo recepisca come crede e chi se frega.
> Tu lo desideri? Allora fai bene a farci sesso.
> Non lo desideri? Non ho idea di come si possa fare sesso senza desiderio per far contenti
> Poi ripeto ancora una volta che ognuno ha i suoi limiti e non siamo tutti uguali.
> Io non ci farei sesso e non per ripicca ma perché non stimo ne desidero chi vuole limitare e dirigere la mia vita e se si incazza si scazza





Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che così facendo rende per lei meno vivibile una situazione che sceglie comunque di vivere.
> E' un boomerang. Se non metti in conto l'eventualità di salutarlo, non so fino a che punto convenga. E lei quella eventualità la esclude.


esatto. Avendo già provato, se devo parlare devo essere chiara ma soprattutto non fare azioni che peggiorano la situazione. Se no diventa invivibile.
Se mi impongo il banco salta


----------



## Bruja (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che così facendo rende per lei meno vivibile una situazione che sceglie comunque di vivere.
> E' un boomerang. Se non metti in conto l'eventualità di salutarlo, non so fino a che punto convenga. E lei quella eventualità la esclude.



Allora, come si dice, deve decidere... insomma si tratta di scegliere cosa privilegiare, e questo ha sempre un costo.  Scegliere significa sempre eliminare qualcosa ... bisogna decidere l'ordine di importanza di quello che ci interessa.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> come dicevo a Nocciola, non è semplice, con alcune persone far passare dei messaggi


Mi stai confondendo le idee, avanzo alcune ipotesi:
1- ti rifiutavi per fargli capire che le cose non andavano ma lui, incazzato, non chiedeva chiarimenti e tu non ti spiegavi
2- non avevi più desiderio ma ti concedevi per sfinimento
3- il desiderio c'era ma tenevi le cosce strette a mo di "sciopero"
4- .......
Non so, qualcuno dirà che predico bene e razzolo male, ma non riesco a capire dove vuoi andare se non riesci a esprimere un messaggio in modo chiaro e univoco


----------



## Lostris (13 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E ancora una voltz ti preoccupi di come lo riceve lui il messaggio. Tu sii chiara poi lui lo recepisca come crede e chi se frega.
> Tu lo desideri? Allora fai bene a farci sesso.
> Non lo desideri? Non ho idea di come si possa fare sesso senza desiderio per far contenti
> Poi ripeto ancora una volta che ognuno ha i suoi limiti e non siamo tutti uguali.
> Io non ci farei sesso e non per ripicca ma perché non stimo ne desidero chi vuole limitare e dirigere la mia vita e se si incazza si scazza


Io l'idea ce l'ho.
Chiaro che in una situazione ideale non lo farebbe nessuno.

Il sesso è un terreno di prova per molti, non sempre si è mossi dal puro desiderio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi stai confondendo le idee, avanzo alcune ipotesi:
> 1- ti rifiutavi per fargli capire che le cose non andavano ma lui, incazzato, non chiedeva chiarimenti e tu non ti spiegavi
> 2- non avevi più desiderio ma ti concedevi per sfinimento
> 3- il desiderio c'era ma tenevi le cosce strette a mo di "sciopero"
> ...


 spiego, se a seguito di uno screzio dove io vanto una necessità e tu la prendi male. Poi io sono contrariata/arrabbiata per come hai reagito. E tu mi cerchi, io rifiuto perché me la sono presa . Tu consideri il mio rifiuto come un dispetto perché io non ho ottenuto quel che volevo.
Non prendi in considerazione che mi sento ferita.

Comprendi ora?


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora, come si dice, deve decidere... insomma si tratta di scegliere cosa privilegiare, e questo ha sempre un costo.  Scegliere significa sempre eliminare qualcosa ... bisogna decidere l'ordine di importanza di quello che ci interessa.


Ma ha scelto.

E' che ci sono scelte nella vita che, per il  "peso" che hanno, purtroppo si sente l'esigenza in qualche misura di dovere confermare. Non tutte mettono un punto. Non  "elimini" il senso dello stare in gabbia. Al massimo te lo spieghi.


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> esatto. Avendo già provato, se devo parlare devo essere chiara ma soprattutto non fare azioni che peggiorano la situazione. *Se no diventa invivibile.*
> Se mi impongo il banco salta


per me il neretto è già la base per sfanculizzare il mondo, una vita sotto ricatto. Comprendo il tuo punto di vista riguardo il "progetto"....ma non riesco a capire se tuo marito è un "debole" o un "furbo" che gioca con le vostre debolezze e sensi di colpa (magari entrambe le cose).

Da come ne parli il banco è già saltato....bisogna solo vedere chi se ne accorge prima


----------



## patroclo (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiego, se a seguito di uno screzio dove io vanto una necessità e tu la prendi male. Poi io sono contrariata/arrabbiata per come hai reagito. E tu mi cerchi, io rifiuto perché me la sono presa . Tu consideri il mio rifiuto come un dispetto perché io non ho ottenuto quel che volevo.
> Non prendi in considerazione che mi sento ferita.
> 
> Comprendi ora?


Ni.....
ma sono contento di essermi separato e di essere uscito da una relazione in cui il sesso ( seppur scarso in tutti i sensi) era considerato merce di scambio per la pace famigliare


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> per me il neretto è già la base per sfanculizzare il mondo, una vita sotto ricatto. Comprendo il tuo punto di vista riguardo il "progetto"....ma non riesco a capire se tuo marito è un "debole" o un "furbo" che gioca con le vostre debolezze e sensi di colpa (magari entrambe le cose).
> 
> Da come ne parli il banco è già saltato....bisogna solo vedere chi se ne accorge prima


 un debole che tenta di fare il furbo.
Chi ha il coraggio di ammetterlo e chiudere.
Come dicevo gli affetti non sono cosa di poco conto.


----------



## Lostris (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiego, se a seguito di uno screzio dove io vanto una necessità e tu la prendi male. Poi io sono contrariata/arrabbiata per come hai reagito. E tu mi cerchi, io rifiuto perché me la sono presa . Tu consideri il mio rifiuto come un dispetto perché io non ho ottenuto quel che volevo.
> Non prendi in considerazione che mi sento ferita.
> 
> Comprendi ora?


Scusa ma se sono incazzata con te può anche essere (anzi è quasi certo, se si parla di me) che in quel momento non ne abbia voglia eh.

Non ho voglia ma lo faccio perchè se no pensi che sia per ripicca?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che così facendo rende per lei meno vivibile una situazione che sceglie comunque di vivere.
> E' un boomerang. Se non metti in conto l'eventualità di salutarlo, non so fino a che punto convenga. E lei quella eventualità la esclude.


Convenga? Quindi i sforzi di fare sesso oltre a farti trattare così? 
Che ti devo dire. Io tra le due cose forse preferisco che mi tratti male ma fare sesso contro voglia per non creare casini non credo proprio di farcela


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiego, se a seguito di uno screzio dove io vanto una necessità e tu la prendi male. Poi io sono contrariata/arrabbiata per come hai reagito. E tu mi cerchi, io rifiuto perché me la sono presa . Tu consideri il mio rifiuto come un dispetto perché io non ho ottenuto quel che volevo.
> Non prendi in considerazione che mi sento ferita.
> 
> Comprendi ora?


Ma non è che Devi farti un’idea o meglio se te la fai dopo che ti ho spiegato che non vengo a letto con te perché non ti desidero visto che non posso desiderare e stimare chi non mi fa vivere  è un problema tuo che non mi riguarda
Dato che per fare sesso con te devo “usare” il mio corpo vorrei essere io a decidere se voglio usarlo. 
Per me sarebbe una violenza che mi faccio e ripeto non vedo un solo motrici per farmela 
Questo ovviamente vale per me


----------



## stany (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il problema è che così facendo rende per lei meno vivibile una situazione che sceglie comunque di vivere.
> E' un boomerang. Se non metti in conto l'eventualità di salutarlo, non so fino a che punto convenga. E lei quella eventualità la esclude.


E risiamo nell'argomento della prostituzione familiare,già toccato quando si diceva delle mogli che la danno al marito il giovedì per comprare la borsa di Borbonese il sabato; considerando anche il caso inverso,invero molto più raro, per fisiologia,per convenzioni culturali,per contingenze economiche.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Riflettevo con più ampio respiro  (e' una riflessione partita dalla mia personale esperienza) sul concetto di limite, utile, comodo, contingentato. Affetto e amore. Passione... Ma vabbè, che quella passa .
> 
> Beh... So che ci crederete più o meno tutti se dico che a prendere le nostre storie (più o meno tutte o quasi) a modello dell'umano destino dal giorno del fatidico  "si" in poi.... L'umanità sarebbe destinata all'estinzione.
> Ma di corsa anche eh
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> E risiamo nell'argomento della prostituzione familiare,già toccato quando si diceva delle mogli che la danno al marito il giovedì per comprare la borsa di Borbonese il sabato; considerando anche il caso inverso,invero molto più raro, per fisiologia,per convenzioni culturali,per contingenze economiche.


Ho idea che non hai capito bene.


----------



## stany (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiego, se a seguito di uno screzio dove io vanto una necessità e tu la prendi male. Poi io sono contrariata/arrabbiata per come hai reagito. E tu mi cerchi, io rifiuto perché me la sono presa . Tu consideri il mio rifiuto come un dispetto perché io non ho ottenuto quel che volevo.
> Non prendi in considerazione che mi sento ferita.
> 
> Comprendi ora?


Mi sa che è la situazione tipica di chi crede a torto o a ragione di poter vantare un credito; la mia compresa...
Il fatto è che, attenuare la soglia di rischio finalizzando al quieto vivere anche il sesso richiede una buona dose di ipocrisia, mi pare; soprattutto in relazioni annose in cui la passione fine a se stessa viene estromessa dal calcolo utilitaristico.... Se non vi siano residuali interessi per la persona. Cosa che è stata confermata, invece in questo caso. Come diceva qualcuno , qual'è la relazione che scorre in binari codificati e programmati,ad un certo punto del percorso? La capacità di gestione delle dinamiche di coppia,anche del sesso quindi, non è che l'altra faccia della medaglia che esprime immaturità,ripicche e frustrazioni. Chi può dire cosa sia giusto o sbagliato? 
Mi viene in mente la parte finale di "Blade Runner", quando un innamoratissimo Rick Deckard (Harrison Ford) ,si domandava quale fosse la vita residua dell'androide oggetto delle sue attenzioni (Rachael) . La risposta semplice ed ovvia, era che, anche in quel caso : "... quanto potrà durare la vita residua programmata, quanto potremo stare insieme ....Ma ,del resto ,chi lo sa?"


----------



## Mariben (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiego, se a seguito di uno screzio dove io vanto una necessità e tu la prendi male. Poi io sono contrariata/arrabbiata per come hai reagito. E tu mi cerchi, io rifiuto perché me la sono presa . Tu consideri il mio rifiuto come un dispetto perché io non ho ottenuto quel che volevo.
> Non prendi in considerazione che mi sento ferita.
> 
> Comprendi ora?


 Scusa [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION] 
 tu comprendi che questa è violenza ?


----------



## stany (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho idea che non hai capito bene.


Ho capito benissimo....la posta non è (solo) il proprio benessere, ma il progetto.Rientra comunque a mio modo di vedere in una sorta di esercizio manipolatorio : chi condiziona chi?


----------



## Foglia (13 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo....la posta non è (solo) il proprio benessere, ma il progetto.Rientra comunque a mio modo di vedere in una sorta di esercizio manipolatorio : chi condiziona chi?


Oh! Ma se Ginevra ha detto che, malgrado tutto, per il marito prova affetto  (io lo affetterei con la affettatrice, caso mai, ma è perché sono sensibile. ).... Non è che tutti quando sono incazzati non lo fanno eh? Stiamo confondendo un po' di cose, secondo me. Non è che lo fa per fare contento lui. Lo fa per non fare, alla fine, ancora più scontenta lei.
C'è chi non riuscirebbe. E chi si.
C'è differenza con la prostituzione familiare.
Ma ricordo benissimo pure io, la differenza che passava quando magari da fidanzata (o i primi tempi di matrimonio) litigavo (anche animatamente... Che purtroppo pure io sono infiammabile) e poi magari lo si faceva con più foga del solito, da quando gli ultimi tempi mi prestavo (farlo e' un'altra cosa) per tenerlo calmo.
Che ripeto. E' ben altra cosa.


----------



## Mariben (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh! Ma se Ginevra ha detto che, malgrado tutto, per il marito prova affetto  (io lo affetterei con la affettatrice, caso mai, ma è perché sono sensibile. ).*... Non è che tutti quando sono incazzati non lo fanno eh? Stiamo confondendo un po' di cose, secondo me. Non è che lo fa per fare contento lui. Lo fa per non fare, alla fine, ancora più scontenta lei.*
> C'è chi non riuscirebbe. E chi si.
> C'è differenza con la prostituzione familiare.
> Ma ricordo benissimo pure io, la differenza che passava quando magari da fidanzata (o i primi tempi di matrimonio) litigavo (anche animatamente... Che purtroppo pure io sono infiammabile) e poi magari lo si faceva con più foga del solito, da *quando gli ultimi tempi mi prestavo (farlo e' un'altra cosa) per tenerlo calmo.
> Che ripeto. E' ben altra cosa.*





 Vorrei sbagliarmi. 
 A me da  l'impressione che  non sia come nel primo neretto ma  " ben altra cosa "


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Vorrei sbagliarmi.
> A me da  l'impressione che  non sia come nel primo neretto ma  " ben altra cosa "


La penso come te


----------



## stany (13 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oh! Ma se Ginevra ha detto che, malgrado tutto, per il marito prova affetto  (io lo affetterei con la affettatrice, caso mai, ma è perché sono sensibile. ).... Non è che tutti quando sono incazzati non lo fanno eh? Stiamo confondendo un po' di cose, secondo me. Non è che lo fa per fare contento lui. Lo fa per non fare, alla fine, ancora più scontenta lei.
> C'è chi non riuscirebbe. E chi si.
> C'è differenza con la prostituzione familiare.
> Ma ricordo benissimo pure io, la differenza che passava quando magari da fidanzata (o i primi tempi di matrimonio) litigavo (anche animatamente... Che purtroppo pure io sono infiammabile) e poi magari lo si faceva con più foga del solito, da quando gli ultimi tempi mi prestavo (farlo e' un'altra cosa) per tenerlo calmo.
> Che ripeto. E' ben altra cosa.



Certo... c'è chi da incazzato/ta non riesce a farlo, chi lo ritiene uno stimolo od un pretesto; ma con questo non volevo giudicare e l'ho ben spiegato. È nelle dinamiche della coppia ,in genere , dove ,valori materiali, interessi personali , perseguimento di un progetto utilizzano l'asservimento sessuale come codice comunicativo e, molto spesso metodo di ricatto e di imposizione dei ruoli di forza,all'interno dei quali c'è chi impone e chi subisce. 
Per il temine prostituzione che mi cassi (ma che credo di aver già chiarito in quale accezione intendessi collocarlo) ,rimando al Sabatini Coletti: "estens. Svilimento di valori, di attività intellettuali ecc., che vengono subordinati a interessi materiali". Capisco che l'accostamento possa essere apparentemente crudo, sgradevole ed improprio, (soprattutto perché definisce una modalità di rapporti sbilqncoati a sfavore della donna) , ma preciso che la mia era una estensione del ragionamento in risposta ad un utente ,e non diretta all'interessata; alla quale peraltro, ho ribadito più volte la genuinità del comportamento stanti innegabili intetessi e gratificazioni per  e dal coniuge ( quest'ultimo  evidentemente soddisfa in qualche misura delle  esigenze non comprensibili  dai più) magari sbilanciati  ,ma legittimi (come peraltro  lo potrebbro essere anche  comportamenti socialmente riprovevoli, ma esternabili in libertà da qualsiasi soggetto , sempre all'interno della legge).


----------



## Brunetta (13 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ho capito benissimo....la posta non è (solo) il proprio benessere, ma il progetto.Rientra comunque a mio modo di vedere in una sorta di esercizio manipolatorio : chi condiziona chi?


Chi ha il potere.


----------



## stany (13 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha il potere.


Ovviamente....Ma all'interno di equilibri insondabili , come quelli di coppia , ve ne sono alcuni ....Come il sesso, il denaro, il carisma,l'essere più o meno coinvolti,la posizione sociale ecc... E non sempre un potere tangibile ed intelligibile prevale sugli altri. È anche questa l'alchimia di coppia....
Sia mai che il marito di Ginevra scriva in un forum lamentandosi della vicinanza possibile alla depressione (per me potrebbe rasentarla) in seguito al rapporto conflittuale con la moglie?  Ma poi si pensa proprio che nel sesso dispensato controvoglia non vi siano tracce di un malessere ; per esempio già solo il fatto che uno dei due cerchi quasi esclusivamente l'altro, la dice lunga ,eh!


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Novembre 2018)

Mariben ha detto:


> Scusa [MENTION=3082]ginevra[/MENTION]
> tu comprendi che questa è violenza ?


 mancanza di considerazione, ma non violenza.


----------



## Mariben (13 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mancanza di considerazione, ma non violenza.


Non so tu ci sei dentro.... 
Da fuori  e da quel che racconti però ..
Io almeno la percepisco come tale.
Se fosse riservata a me, sicuro.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mancanza di considerazione, ma non violenza.


E tu desideri uno che non ti considera? 
Cerco di capire che meccanismo scatta


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E tu desideri uno che non ti considera?
> Cerco di capire che meccanismo scatta


l'impegno preso. È sempre stato ,credo di averlo detto più volte, che un matrimonio è impegnativo.
Lo so che ci sono dei limiti, è difatti non sono mai stati superati.
Tentare di salvare il salvabile è un dovere.
Poi che col tempo mi sia abituata è non faccio vado a molte cose, non lo nego.
Ci passo sopra, ignoro alla grande. Certo da un punto di vista umano mi manca , la considerazione che credo un compagno debba avere per la sua compagna.
Qui torniamo un Po sul discorso amante, dove mi è stato rimproverato di volere tanta robbbba.
In realtà cerco solo un rispetto, a prescindere.....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'impegno preso. È sempre stato ,credo di averlo detto più volte, che un matrimonio è impegnativo.
> Lo so che ci sono dei limiti, è difatti non sono mai stati superati.
> Tentare di salvare il salvabile è un dovere.
> Poi che col tempo mi sia abituata è non faccio vado a molte cose, non lo nego.
> ...


Ma tenere in piedi ci sta. Lo faccio anche io, quindi lo capisco. Ma di sicuro faccio la mia vita indipendentemente da lui e senza renderne conto.
Ecco per me il fare sesso nel tuo caso sarebbe una violenza contro di me. E invece quello che è prioritario è salvaguardaste me.
Cosa accadrebbe se non ci andassi a letto? Chiuderebbe lui? Quindi sarebbe sua la responsabilità della rottura non tua. 
Per quel che riguarda l’amante :
Non credo che tu cerchi solo rispetto, Anche perché non lo cerchi nemmeno in tuo marito 
Per me il rispetto è fondamentale e di sicuro non avrei come amante qualcuno che non mi rispetta. Ma ci si può rispettare anche senza sentirsi più volte al giorno o mettere in mezzo sentimento importanti.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'impegno preso. È sempre stato ,credo di averlo detto più volte, che un matrimonio è impegnativo.
> Lo so che ci sono dei limiti, è difatti non sono mai stati superati.
> Tentare di salvare il salvabile è un dovere.
> Poi che col tempo mi sia abituata è non faccio vado a molte cose, non lo nego.
> ...


Rimproverato di volere tanta robbbba ?
Cosa per esempio ?
Strano come qualcuno sente “tanta roba” mentre in effetti non è magari neanche il minimo sindacale. 
Non è solo per curiosità, ma spesso questi discorsi ci danno un idea di quanto sia sbagliato o giusto nel proprio matrimonio; senza esperienze altrui si rischia di vedere tutto soggettivamente.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Novembre 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Ovviamente....Ma all'interno di equilibri insondabili , come quelli di coppia , ve ne sono alcuni ....Come il sesso, il denaro, il carisma,l'essere più o meno coinvolti,la posizione sociale ecc... E non sempre un potere tangibile ed intelligibile prevale sugli altri. È anche questa l'alchimia di coppia....
> Sia mai che il marito di Ginevra scriva in un forum lamentandosi della vicinanza possibile alla depressione (per me potrebbe rasentarla) in seguito al rapporto conflittuale con la moglie?  Ma poi si pensa proprio che nel sesso dispensato controvoglia non vi siano tracce di un malessere ; per esempio già solo il fatto che uno dei due cerchi quasi esclusivamente l'altro, la dice lunga ,eh!


Io non conto più le volte in cui mi sono sgolata appresso ad amiche che confessavano sofferenze e ingiustizie nella coppia dovute a un marito inguardabile ... tutte giustificando nei figli la scelta di proseguire ... 
dopo anni ho smesso di investire ore e ore per convincerle che se ne dovevano allontanare... ho capito che a loro andava un gran bene così ..anche a discapito dei figli che vivevano modelli allucinanti che replicheranno da grandi...
Anche loro stavano replicando un modello. 
Si sceglie sempre la soluzione migliore per se. 
Credo molto poco nel martirio .
Non so se sia il caso di Ginevra ma di molti che conosco si.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Rimproverato di volere tanta robbbba ?Cosa per esempio ?Strano come qualcuno sente “tanta roba” mentre in effetti non è magari neanche il minimo sindacale. Non è solo per curiosità, ma spesso questi discorsi ci danno un idea di quanto sia sbagliato o giusto nel proprio matrimonio; senza esperienze altrui si rischia di vedere tutto soggettivamente.


sono d'accordo sul discorso che tanta robbbbba , potrebbe solo essere il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> l'impegno preso. È sempre stato ,credo di averlo detto più volte, che un matrimonio è impegnativo.
> Lo so che ci sono dei limiti, è difatti non sono mai stati superati.
> Tentare di salvare il salvabile è un dovere.
> Poi che col tempo mi sia abituata è non faccio vado a molte cose, non lo nego.
> ...


Però è una scarica compensazione e anche paradossale cercare in un amante la considerazione che non si ha e non si sa esigere in casa.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non conto più le volte in cui mi sono sgolata appresso ad amiche che confessavano sofferenze e ingiustizie nella coppia dovute a un marito inguardabile ... tutte giustificando nei figli la scelta di proseguire ...
> dopo anni ho smesso di investire ore e ore per convincerle che se ne dovevano allontanare... ho capito che a loro andava un gran bene così ..anche a discapito dei figli che vivevano modelli allucinanti che replicheranno da grandi...
> Anche loro stavano replicando un modello.
> Si sceglie sempre la soluzione migliore per se.
> ...


Lo penso anch’io, in linea generale.

Poi è come per le spese a una pare insensato spendere in concerti (si può sentire la musica su YouTube) a un’altra spendere in libri (esistono le biblioteche) e così via.
Anche nel rapporto di coppia può sembrare insopportabile un marito/una moglie , ma sempre meglio che non averlo/la.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è una scarica compensazione e anche paradossale cercare in un amante la considerazione che non si ha e non si sa esigere in casa.


difatti non è stata una grande idea.
Mi fa strano dover "esigere" , certi comportamenti dovrebbero essere spontanei.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Novembre 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma tenere in piedi ci sta. Lo faccio anche io, quindi lo capisco. Ma di sicuro faccio la mia vita indipendentemente da lui e senza renderne conto.
> Ecco per me il fare sesso nel tuo caso sarebbe una violenza contro di me. E invece quello che è prioritario è salvaguardaste me.
> Cosa accadrebbe se non ci andassi a letto? Chiuderebbe lui? Quindi sarebbe sua la responsabilità della rottura non tua.
> Per quel che riguarda l’amante :
> ...


 il mio più grosso errore è il rendere conto a tutti.
Ha permesso ha molti di interferire sulle mie scelte.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Novembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è una scarica compensazione e anche paradossale cercare in un amante la considerazione che non si ha e non si sa esigere in casa.


Non sempre dipende da chi non sa esigere la considerazione. Spesso semplicemente  è che l’altro non è capace a dartela qualsiasi cosa tu faccia.
Vero che è triste cercare fuori la considerazione...ma è frequente.
A me è successo e spesso mi chiedo, essendo io molto scettica di natura, dove sta la fregatura...
Nel senso che paragonando la considerazione che mi viene data a casa e fuori casa mi sembra veramente strano riceverne tanta fuori casa. Tanto da essere incredula. 
Corteggiamento assiduo da 3 anni, gentile, passionato, attento ai miei desideri, presente...
E mi chiedo spesso dove è la fregatura...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> difatti non è stata una grande idea.
> Mi fa strano dover "esigere" , certi comportamenti dovrebbero essere spontanei.


Invece no.
Il rispetto e la considerazione si ottengono se ce li diamo da soli.
Basta accettare di servire la minestra senza un grazie e gradualmente è come un piano inclinato.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Novembre 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non sempre dipende da chi non sa esigere la considerazione. Spesso semplicemente  è che l’altro non è capace a dartela qualsiasi cosa tu faccia.
> Vero che è triste cercare fuori la considerazione...ma è frequente.
> A me è successo e spesso mi chiedo, essendo io molto scettica di natura, dove sta la fregatura...
> Nel senso che paragonando la considerazione che mi viene data a casa e fuori casa mi sembra veramente strano riceverne tanta fuori casa. Tanto da essere incredula.
> ...


Perché non sei “sua” e non c’entra nulla l’appartenenza amorosa o il matrimonio, c’entra il potere economico che ti consente o no di scegliere.


----------



## Foglia (14 Novembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il mio più grosso errore è il rendere conto a tutti.
> Ha permesso ha molti di interferire sulle mie scelte.


Si può fare anche un po' di marcia indietro, eh. Sui rendiconti.

Poco fa ho incrociato mio padre.  "ma tu non prendi il bisolvon", mi ha detto, perché sono raffreddata.
"papà... Sto prendendo il bisolvon", gli ho risposto.
"il bisolvon non va bene", di rimando 
"ma papà.... Me lo hai appena consigliato tu", faccio io.
"vero. Ma il bisolvon non è tutto uguale. Tosse grassa, tosse secca... ".
"papà, che io sappia il bisolvon può variare solo per il gusto...".

Risposta "scusa, vado di fretta".

Non ho preso il bisolvon perché sono testa di cazzo


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si può fare anche un po' di marcia indietro, eh. Sui rendiconti.
> 
> Poco fa ho incrociato mio padre.  "ma tu non prendi il bisolvon", mi ha detto, perché sono raffreddata.
> "papà... Sto prendendo il bisolvon", gli ho risposto.
> ...


Ecco hai descritto perfettamente una situazione un filino astuta di comportarsi, tuo padre per voler dare consigli e tu per salvarti da un pippone, ma se non regge la vena polemica, si lascia la partita...
Le relazioni umane sono molto spesso così ... non é incomunicabilità o incompatibilità, è voler avere ragione, diversamente si molla la presa... sembriamo complicati ma alla fine siamo abbastanza trasparenti, ed aggiungo, spesso autoreferenti.


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ecco hai descritto perfettamente una situazione un filino astuta di comportarsi, tuo padre per voler dare consigli e tu per salvarti da un pippone, ma se non regge la vena polemica, si lascia la partita...
> Le relazioni umane sono molto spesso così ... non é incomunicabilità o incompatibilità, è voler avere ragione, diversamente si molla la presa... sembriamo complicati ma alla fine siamo abbastanza trasparenti, ed aggiungo, spesso autoreferenti.


E' che dopo essermi rotta varie volte nel dire che non prendo il bisolvon, alla fine mi adeguo.

Con questa leggerezza, lo faccio solo per quelle che considero "cazzate".


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' che dopo essermi rotta varie volte nel dire che non prendo il bisolvon, alla fine mi adeguo.
> 
> Con questa leggerezza, lo faccio solo per quelle che considero "cazzate".


Infatti è quello che accade spesso nella relazione genitori-figli quando i genitori non vogliono “mollare la presa”. Io ero diventata abilissima per evitare l’alternativa costante alle mie innocentissime scelta. “Mamma esco” “Dove vai?” “Boh a fare un giro alla Rinascente” “Perché vai alla Rinascente che è in centro. Vai al Coin che è più vicino” “Hai ragione. Vado al Coin”. Poi andavo alla Rinascente.
Se accade con il partner o uno dei due tende a un rapporto controllante o ...si va dall’amante.


----------



## Bruja (15 Novembre 2018)

Quoto Brunetta...

Si diventa abili nelle diversioni che riteniamo innocenti, anche per non aver spesso voglia di fare discussioni sterili... la verità è che più si cresce e si diventa consapevoli delle proprie esigenze e più mal si sopporta chi ci vuole imporre qualcosa, anche se solo per avere il conforto di essere ascoltato e seguito.  

Certo che siamo strani, se ci dicono cosa fare li consideriamo controllanti, se ci ignorano ci sentiamo non considerati, se gli altri fanno qualcosa che a noi non sta bene interveniamo anche se spesso non ci riguarda.... più vado avanti con la vita e più mi rendo conto che per essere davvero liberi e senza condizionamenti bisogna essere soli... triste ma è così.


----------



## Foglia (15 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quoto Brunetta...
> 
> Si diventa abili nelle diversioni che riteniamo innocenti, anche per non aver spesso voglia di fare discussioni sterili... la verità è che più si cresce e si diventa consapevoli delle proprie esigenze e più mal si sopporta chi ci vuole imporre qualcosa, anche se solo per avere il conforto di essere ascoltato e seguito.
> 
> Certo che siamo strani, se ci dicono cosa fare li consideriamo controllanti, se ci ignorano ci sentiamo non considerati, se gli altri fanno qualcosa che a noi non sta bene interveniamo anche se spesso non ci riguarda.... più vado avanti con la vita e più mi rendo conto che per essere davvero liberi e senza condizionamenti bisogna essere soli... triste ma è così.





I miei hanno sempre avuto un po' questo modo di fare.
Ancora adesso se piglio un raffreddore sono  (almeno) colpevole di non essermi coperta abbastanza.
Magari ci stanno 30 gradi all'ombra. O in casa comunque si scoppia. "metti la lana!". Come no.... Giusto per aggiungere dolore al dolore 

Quand'è così.... Dico  "si" e cerco la via di fuga più rapida


----------



## Bruja (16 Novembre 2018)

Foglia ha detto:


> I miei hanno sempre avuto un po' questo modo di fare.
> Ancora adesso se piglio un raffreddore sono  (almeno) colpevole di non essermi coperta abbastanza.
> Magari ci stanno 30 gradi all'ombra. O in casa comunque si scoppia. "metti la lana!". Come no.... Giusto per aggiungere dolore al dolore
> 
> Quand'è così.... Dico  "si" e cerco la via di fuga più rapida


Diciamo che questa forma di accudimento genitoriale è abbastanza frequente... si lascia correre anche per affetto, altro è quando altri ti impongono regole o loro atteggiamenti che sono contrari al "tuo" benessere... Ci sono passata come tutti, ma salvo le contingenze obbligate, peraltro rarissime, ho smesso da un pezzo di adeguarmi.  Certi no nella vita ho capito che sono meno malsani di molti sì...


----------



## Foglia (16 Novembre 2018)

Bruja ha detto:


> Diciamo che questa forma di accudimento genitoriale è abbastanza frequente... si lascia correre anche per affetto, altro è quando altri ti impongono regole o loro atteggiamenti che sono contrari al "tuo" benessere... Ci sono passata come tutti, ma salvo le contingenze obbligate, peraltro rarissime, ho smesso da un pezzo di adeguarmi.  Certi no nella vita ho capito che sono meno malsani di molti sì...


Oltre al sapere dire  "no", ho imparato che non solo qualche palla e' salvifica.
A volte io proprio  "stacco la spina". Ti ascolto ma non ti ascolto. E ho imparato che con alcuni salvano le frasi di circostanza. Proprio i cliché. E che alla mala parata talvolta si scappa.


----------



## Pirandello (14 Dicembre 2018)

Fai una vita ultra promiscua. Sembra divertente. Mi ricordi un qualche personaggio di un romanzo soft porn che si puo’ acquistare in offerta sul Kindle store. Lo dico senza ironia e senza esprimere giudizi o critiche. Non pensavo esistessero queste realta’ e che fossero cosi comuni. La trasgressione di coppia mi ha sempre lasciato un po’ perplesso. Mi appare come l’ultimissima spiaggia. Un raschiare il fondo del barile. Vivo nel passato, evidentemente. Al massimo concepisco il classico triangolo “Lui lei e l’altro/a ”. E giai quello mi appare trasgressivo al massimo. Oltre che oggettivamente scorretto, foriero di sensi di colpa e grossi guai ...Ma l’essere umano trova sempre il modo di autoassolversi. Pensa un po’ come sto messo.


Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Sono un 40enne single con un passato trasgressivo, 5 anni fa ho avuto una relazione importante con una donna sposata conosciuta su di un sito di scambisti, che mi ha segnato emotivamente.
> Durante il nostro rapporto e dopo di lei, ho avuto varie conoscenze, singole, lei di coppia con lui partecipe, con lui assente e con lui all'oscuro di tutto. Ma tutto ciò dopo un po' mi annoiava e mi annoia terribilmente.
> 
> Ora mi ritrovo con un paio di frequentazioni :
> ...


----------



## Paolo78mi (14 Dicembre 2018)

Pirandello ha detto:


> Fai una vita ultra promiscua. Sembra divertente. Mi ricordi un qualche personaggio di un romanzo soft porn che si puo’ acquistare in offerta sul Kindle store. Lo dico senza ironia e senza esprimere giudizi o critiche. Non pensavo esistessero queste realta’ e che fossero cosi comuni. La trasgressione di coppia mi ha sempre lasciato un po’ perplesso. Mi appare come l’ultimissima spiaggia. Un raschiare il fondo del barile. Vivo nel passato, evidentemente. Al massimo concepisco il classico triangolo “Lui lei e l’altro/a ”. E giai quello mi appare trasgressivo al massimo. Oltre che oggettivamente scorretto, foriero di sensi di colpa e grossi guai ...Ma l’essere umano trova sempre il modo di autoassolversi. Pensa un po’ come sto messo.


Evidentemente vivi nel PASSATO... .meglio saperle le cose che rimanere a bocca aperta quando non si riesce più a passare più sotto le porte ...

:carneval:


----------



## Bruja (14 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Evidentemente vivi nel PASSATO... .meglio saperle le cose che rimanere a bocca aperta quando non si riesce più a passare più sotto le porte ...
> 
> :carneval:



E nel 90% di quelli che non passano sotto le porte  tu hai qualche cointeressenza ??? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Pirandello (14 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Evidentemente vivi nel PASSATO... .meglio saperle le cose che rimanere a bocca aperta quando non si riesce più a passare più sotto le porte ...
> 
> :carneval:


Quindi, se ho ben capito, chiunque non condivide la tua visione del mondo e’ cornuto? Chiunque non celebra la promiscuita’ e’ destinato alla sofferenza e al tradimento? Una concezione un po’ estrema dei rapporti sentimentali forse


----------



## bettypage (14 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Evidentemente vivi nel PASSATO... .meglio saperle le cose che rimanere a bocca aperta quando non si riesce più a passare più sotto le porte ...
> 
> :carneval:


A parte che dalla notte dei tempi ci sono uomini dediti alla ricerca del piacere (la Sybian trae il nome dai sibariti, popolazione della magna grecia dedita alla lussuria a 360*)ma non è che se uno non ha tutta sta apertura fisica e mentale è un essere inferiore...


----------



## void (14 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> A parte che dalla notte dei tempi ci sono uomini dediti alla ricerca del piacere (la Sybian trae il nome dai sibariti, popolazione della magna grecia dedita alla lussuria a 360*)ma non è che se uno non ha tutta sta apertura fisica e mentale è un essere inferiore...


Bellissima la frase che usi per firma.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (15 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Bellissima la frase che usi per firma.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


*Chuck Palahniuk* non proprio un ottimista, ho avuto un periodo in cui l ho ritenuto tra i miglior scrittori. Diciamo che ha una visione desolante sull'epoca contemporanea.


----------



## void (15 Dicembre 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> *Chuck Palahniuk* non proprio un ottimista, ho avuto un periodo in cui l ho ritenuto tra i miglior scrittori. Diciamo che ha una visione desolante sull'epoca contemporanea.


Ho letto ora la sua bibliografia. Che libro mi consigli? (Soffocare?)

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bettypage (16 Dicembre 2018)

void ha detto:


> Ho letto ora la sua bibliografia. Che libro mi consigli? (Soffocare?)
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Bel tipo . Io lessi fight club e soffocare ma ero mooltissimo giovane all'epoca


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Adesso hanno ampliato gli spazi, con la quarta ristrutturazione ...
> 
> Hanno tolto il bagno turco da dove era, ed hanno aperto una nuova ala (nel padiglione a fianco).
> Appena usciti dagli spogliatoi a destra... si salgono le scale ed andando dritto ci saranno due vasche da 80 posti (ancora da realizzare) invece un passo indietro a sinistra hanno rifatto il bagno turco (più o meno dov'era prima) ma raddoppiato come volume.
> ...


dovrei chiedere a mia moglie se ci e' stata (non con me) cosi' me la faccio recensire. Di solito andava in altri Motel...


----------



## Paolo78mi (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dovrei chiedere a mia moglie se ci e' stata (non con me) cosi' me la faccio recensire. Di solito andava in altri Motel...


Povero Alberto15... mi dispiace SINCERAMENTE... l'essere traditi, pugnalati alle spalle non è cosa che riuscirei ad ingoiare manco io. Non ci pensare, alcune donne nascono cosi, altre ci arrivano per noia, altre ci arrivano per incomprensioni coniugali. Tutte cercano la strada più breve per una felicità effimera...

Avere l'amante è tutto più bello semplice estremamente intrigante e solo gioioso... Non vi sono oneri... ci si sbiotta e si infila il biscotto a volte anche senza precauzioni... è tutto cosi estremamente trasgressivo FOTTERSI la moglie altrui... e poi il bello è che puoi anche glassarla con la scusa del gioco e sotto sotto invece trattarla come una vera T.....

Sappi che la sola donna sposata con marito all'oscuro che mi son portato alla Maison dell'Amour era tale J sposata con M ... M che credo a distanza di tempo abbia intuito qualcosina, perche io ero oramai il terzo o quarto amante che la TROIETTA si passava all'insaputa del marito.

Non sarai ne il primo ne l'ultimo...
Io dico solo gente... 
Parlate parlate e parlate fra moglie e marito la comunicazione è TUTTO !!!
 [MENTION=4718]Mari[/MENTION]ti : dialogate e non date mai tutto per scontato... fatele parlare, circuitela, prendetela un po' in giro, ridete e  scherzate... create in una giornata monotona e noiosa un pretesto per stare da soli, fottetela nei camerini di un negozio di abbigliamento... eheheheh mettetela a disagio in pubblico, fatela bagnare per bene, fatela arrossire, ed infine salvatela dalla folla !!! ahahahahah NON vi metterà le CORNA deve sempre stare sulle montagne russe !!! 

@Mogli : curatevi, siate positive, carine, sorridenti, solari e a mio avviso ciò che trovo veramente un legante, che ti lega per le palle e non capisci più un ca77o... siate Sarcastiche, non scadete nella noia, nella monotonia... una volta a letto dovete sciogliervi fatevi conoscere per bene, fate i maschiacci... appena finito una volta tornate dal bagno, mentre il vostro lui è ancora a letto con gli occhi socchiusi, prendete il cuscino e tentate di soffocarlo o scorreggiategli in faccia e mettevi a ridere... fate qualcosa di veramente unico !!!

Su su su su e vedrete che passerete sotto ogni porta, senza dover abbassare il capo....


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Povero Alberto15... mi dispiace SINCERAMENTE... l'essere traditi, pugnalati alle spalle non è cosa che riuscirei ad ingoiare manco io. Non ci pensare, alcune donne nascono cosi, altre ci arrivano per noia, altre ci arrivano per incomprensioni coniugali. Tutte cercano la strada più breve per una felicità effimera...Avere l'amante è tutto più bello semplice estremamente intrigante e solo gioioso... Non vi sono oneri... ci si sbiotta e si infila il biscotto a volte anche senza precauzioni... è tutto cosi estremamente trasgressivo FOTTERSI la moglie altrui... e poi il bello è che puoi anche glassarla con la scusa del gioco e sotto sotto invece trattarla come una vera T.....Sappi che la sola donna sposata con marito all'oscuro che mi son portato alla Maison dell'Amour era tale J sposata con M ... M che credo a distanza di tempo abbia intuito qualcosina, perche io ero oramai il terzo o quarto amante che la TROIETTA si passava all'insaputa del marito.Non sarai ne il primo ne l'ultimo...Io dico solo gente... Parlate parlate e parlate fra moglie e marito la comunicazione è TUTTO !!!


ah ah ah "ci si sbiotta" per i non lombardi significa "ci si spoglia" . Ieri parlavo con una mia amica (che sa di mia moglie e del suo tradimento) e mi fa : ma in fin dei conti cosa ci trovi in lei....?  e io.....eh.....sono rimasto interdetto. p.s. mia moglie all'inizio dopo il tradimento era tutto un vulcano (finalmente poteva fare quello che le piaceva: fare l'esibizionista, o meglio avere l'idea di poterlo fare, fantasticare sullo scambio di coppia (appunto alla Maison , magari ci era gia' stata con altri)  che poi piano piano si e' raffreddato (non dico spento) e tutto e' ritornato nei "ranghi"...mah!

La tizia dei 3 o 4 amanti e' una dilettante. Ci sono siti internet dove ci sono mogli sposate che all'insaputa del marito fanno sesso con altri (gratis, non sono prostitute)  e hanno pure le recensioni . Ce ne sono certe che ne hanno piu' di 100.....! Roba da matti

non nascondo che sono andato a cercarmi le foto delle tizie della mia zona per vedere se in qualcuna riconoscevo mia moglie......


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ah ah ah "ci si sbiotta" per i non lombardi significa "ci si spoglia" . Ieri parlavo con una mia amica (che sa di mia moglie e del suo tradimento) e mi fa : ma in fin dei conti cosa ci trovi in lei....?  e io.....eh.....sono rimasto interdetto. p.s. mia moglie all'inizio dopo il tradimento era tutto un vulcano (finalmente poteva fare quello che le piaceva: fare l'esibizionista, o meglio avere l'idea di poterlo fare, fantasticare sullo scambio di coppia (appunto alla Maison , magari ci era gia' stata con altri)  che poi piano piano si e' raffreddato (non dico spento) e tutto e' ritornato nei "ranghi"...mah!
> 
> La tizia dei 3 o 4 amanti e' una dilettante. Ci sono siti internet dove ci sono mogli sposate che all'insaputa del marito fanno sesso con altri (gratis, non sono prostitute)  *e hanno pure le recensioni *. Ce ne sono certe che ne hanno piu' di 100.....! Roba da matti
> 
> non nascondo che sono andato a cercarmi le foto delle tizie della mia zona per vedere se in qualcuna riconoscevo mia moglie......


E' la seconda volta che metto quest'immagine oggi.  E per motivi opposti...:carneval: Il mondo offre un'incredibile varietà di caratteri che è un miracolo se due persone riescono a comprendersi fino in fondo..
PS Di che siti stai parlando?


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta che metto quest'immagine oggi.  E per motivi opposti...:carneval: Il mondo offre un'incredibile varietà di caratteri che è un miracolo se due persone riescono a comprendersi fino in fondo..


Sai che non ho capito Danny? (Lo dico senza polemica.. Scordati il "vecchio "scontroso irascibile stronzo Alberto sono qui per capire e arricchirmi intellettualmente)


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito Danny? (Lo dico senza polemica.. Scordati il "vecchio "scontroso irascibile stronzo Alberto sono qui per capire e arricchirmi intellettualmente)


Qui hai parlato di donne sulle cui prestazioni vengono emessi giudizi pubblici.
In un altro thread in pratica viene cassata l'idea di chiedere un giudizio alla donna sulla dinamica "privata" di un incontro amoroso.
Molto particolare questa cosa.
Mostra quanto sia ampia la varietà di situazioni in cui ci si può trovare relazionandosi con l'altro sesso.


----------



## alberto15 (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Qui hai parlato di donne sulle cui prestazioni vengono emessi giudizi pubblici.
> In un altro thread in pratica viene cassata l'idea di chiedere un giudizio alla donna sulla dinamica "privata" di un incontro amoroso.
> Molto particolare questa cosa.


Ah si chiaro, certo, diciamo che e' una sorta di contrappasso (ma tieni conto che i giudizi vengono dati per donne, coppie, uomini, gruppi, ecc, non stiamo parlando di prostituzione ma di gente che fa quello che vuole per divertimento, contenti loro)  ma guarda che la "recensione" non e' un "giudizio" ma semplicemente un piccolo racconto di come e' stato l'incontro. Che poi siano sempre al 99% positive e' anche ovvio....dato che uno non vuole perdere l'opportunita' di reincontrare la persona. Quindi i "feedback" sono dei  falsi storici


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ah si chiaro, certo, diciamo che e' una sorta di contrappasso (ma tieni conto che i giudizi vengono dati per donne, coppie, uomini, gruppi, ecc, non stiamo parlando di prostituzione ma di gente che fa quello che vuole per divertimento, contenti loro)  ma guarda che la "recensione" non e' un "giudizio" ma semplicemente un piccolo racconto di come e' stato l'incontro. *Che poi siano sempre al 99% positive e' anche ovvio*....*dato che uno non vuole perdere l'opportunita' di reincontrare la persona.* Quindi i "feedback" sono dei  falsi storici


Secondo me questo meccanismo è comune anche nella coppia, almeno agli inizi.
Che siti sono? Non sono i soliti tipo Badoo, Meetic, vero?


----------



## Paolo78mi (17 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> La tizia dei 3 o 4 amanti e' una dilettante. Ci sono siti internet dove ci sono mogli sposate che all'insaputa del marito fanno sesso con altri (gratis, non sono prostitute)  e hanno pure le recensioni . Ce ne sono certe che ne hanno piu' di 100.....! Roba da matti
> 
> non nascondo che sono andato a cercarmi le foto delle tizie della mia zona per vedere se in qualcuna riconoscevo mia moglie......



"Ci sono siti internet dove ci sono mogli sposate che all'insaputa del marito fanno sesso con altri (gratis, non sono prostitute) e hanno pure le recensioni"

Manco la mia ex Amante era una prostituta, si divertiva solo a prendere CAZZI....

Ma di che siti parli tu ?


----------



## oriente70 (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me questo meccanismo è comune anche nella coppia, almeno agli inizi.
> Che siti sono? Non sono i soliti tipo Badoo, Meetic, vero?


Danny ti interessano quei siti [emoji41].


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Danny ti interessano quei siti [emoji41].


Non mi interessano per quello che sono stati creati.
A livello di curiosità sì'.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi interessano per quello che sono stati creati.
> A livello di curiosità sì'.


Curiosità ? 
Googla e non ti fermare alle prime pagine [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41] l'importante è inserire nella ricerca le parole giuste [emoji41].


----------



## flower7700 (19 Dicembre 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi interessano per quello che sono stati creati.
> A livello di curiosità sì'.


Credo che siano un modo comodo e facile per interagire con persone.... poi se nasce qualcosa dipende dal caso, dipende da cosa si cerca ma sto considerando di piazzarmi anche io su quei siti  tanto.... peggio di aver fatto l'amante per quasi 3 anni cosa potrei trovare?  

Ci sono anche storie a lieto fine: una mia collega di lavoro anni fa ha conosciuto suo marito su badoo


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Credo che siano un modo comodo e facile per interagire con persone.... poi se nasce qualcosa dipende dal caso, dipende da cosa si cerca ma sto considerando di piazzarmi anche io su quei siti  tanto.... peggio di aver fatto l'amante per quasi 3 anni cosa potrei trovare?
> 
> Ci sono anche storie a lieto fine: una mia collega di lavoro anni fa ha conosciuto suo marito su badoo


Dici che funziona?


----------



## Vera (19 Dicembre 2018)

Confermo, funziona, il mio ex era iscritto in un sito di incontri e si è divertito...


----------



## flower7700 (19 Dicembre 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Dici che funziona?


Mi iscrivo poi vi faccio sapere


----------



## Bruja (19 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi iscrivo poi vi faccio sapere



... tanto non racconteresti tutto  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (19 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi iscrivo poi vi faccio sapere


ci iscriviamo insieme? ah ah ah


----------



## Paolo78mi (29 Dicembre 2018)

Vera ha detto:


> Confermo, funziona, il mio ex era iscritto in un sito di incontri e si è divertito...


Ahhhhh Porcellino!!!! 

Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

flower7700 ha detto:


> tanto.... peggio di aver fatto l'amante per quasi 3 anni cosa potrei trovare?


Che tristezza In questa frase.


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> "Ci sono siti internet dove ci sono mogli sposate che all'insaputa del marito fanno sesso con altri (gratis, non sono prostitute) e hanno pure le recensioni"
> 
> Manco la mia ex Amante era una prostituta, si divertiva solo a prendere CAZZI....
> 
> Ma di che siti parli tu ?


Mandami un messaggio PVT e ti educo...

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (5 Gennaio 2019)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Mi iscrivo poi vi faccio sapere


Flower...ti sei iscritta? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

